# Seguimento Especial FILOMENA (08-10 Jan 2021)



## MSantos (7 Jan 2021 às 23:24)

Dada a possibilidade de termos um evento pouco comum em termos de neve, não pela quantidade prevista mas pela possibilidade de ocorrência em locais onde a queda de neve é rara ou pouco frequente. o Staff considera oportuno um seguimento especial, que estará em vigor entre os dias 8 e 10 de Janeiro.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2021 às 01:14)

*-4.5°C*, imagino lá em baixo junto do ribeiro, já deve ir abaixo de -5.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2021 às 03:52)

Ontem, *dia 7*, mínima de *5,2ºC* em Parque Santa Iria; máxima de *10,6ºC*. Vento bastante fixo em NE, com rajadas à volta dos 40 Km/h, produziu uma sensação de frio bastante desagradável.
*4,6ºC* já foi a mínima nesta madrugada, à 1h20.
Também esta madrugada, os cerca de 5ºC aqui na rua, pelas 2h30 com vento à volta dos 30 Km/h e rajadas superiores, criou um _windchill_ negativo na Kestrel de -0,4ºC. Não estava mesmo nada agradável... 

A situação sinóptica mostra a frente quente da "Filomena" bem encostada ao litoral africano. Pelo Algarve só se apanha uns chuviscos...


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2021 às 04:58)

Bom dia a todos,
Adicionei uma base de dados extra no mapa com as webcams (thumbnail e link). 
Se der ligações à webcam, pense em adicionar as coordenadas GPS. 
Obrigado pela vossa ajuda.
*Desculpem o fora de tópico. *


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2021 às 05:18)

Bom dia a todos,











Sem hipótese de obter alguma neve (derretida).


----------



## ZéCa (8 Jan 2021 às 06:34)

Bom dia!
Neste momento 5,1ºC. Humidade 75%.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2021 às 06:40)

O WRF está muito interessante, este é um modelo de malha mais fina.





Para mim não está nada interessante, aliás ainda estou para perceber porque é que não há 1 único modelo a prever precipitação de jeito aqui para tondela... Tenho uma sorte eu... se são entradas marítimas tenho o efeito de fohn do caramulo e toda a HR% associada, se é uma entrada de leste parece que a serra da estrela serve de barreira orográfica à precipitação...

Triste sina a minha e treta de local onde vim morar Eu a fazer planos que se iria repetir o 10 de Janeiro de 2010 onde ficaram os telhados pintalgados e é isto...


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2021 às 07:01)

Chegado agora a casa registei uma mínima de -8,2°C pelo caminho. Na minha rua estão neste momento -5,8°C.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 07:07)

*-0.2ºC*
Noite ventosa novamente, mínima de* -1ºC* até ao momento.

-3ºC, com vento médio de 59km/h no Caramulinho, windchill abaixo dos -12ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2021 às 07:20)

Bom dia,

Mínima e atuais *2.1.ºC *

Últimas noites com vento moderado de Leste a não deixar a temperatura descer.

Neste momento sopra a 24km/h com rajadas de 37km/h


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2021 às 07:56)

Bom dia,

Em Azinhoso mais uma mínima abaixo dos -5 com *-5.1 * que é a temperatura actual 

Muita geada e gelo:






Algumas nuvens altas a surgir vindas de E/SE.

Veremos amanhã, está interessante, frio não falta


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2021 às 08:02)

Bom dia, por aqui também muito gelo e geada com o céu nublado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2021 às 08:16)

O IPMA baixou a cota para 400 metros, mas agora só fala na possibilidade de chuva/aguaceiros em especial no interior:

*Previsão para sábado, 9.janeiro.2021*

RESUMO:

*Tempo frio, com possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação, em
especial no interior, que será de neve acima de 400/600 metros*.
Vento por vezes forte no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada.

Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado,
apresentando-se pouco nublado no litoral oeste até ao início
da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais prováveis no interior e a
partir da tarde, sendo de neve acima de 400/600 metros de altitude.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, sendo por
vezes forte (até 40 km/h) na faixa costeira ocidental, e sendo
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h, nas
terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no interior da região Centro.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado,
apresentando-se pouco nublado até meio da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de norte, sendo por
vezes forte (até 40 km/h) junto ao Cabo Raso.
Possibilidade de formação de geada.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado,
apresentando-se pouco nublado até meio da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de norte.
Possibilidade de formação de geada.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa ocidental: Ondas de noroeste 1,5 a 2,5 metros, aumentando
gradualmente para 2,5 a 3,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/17ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Alexandra Fonseca e Ricardo Tavares

Atualizado a 8 de janeiro de 2021 às 5:51 UTC

Veremos, mas parece-me um evento interessante para as regiões do interior de Norte a Sul  em geral, nunca descartando uma surpresa localizada mais perto do litoral


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2021 às 08:23)

Bom dia.

Céu com nebulosidade para E\SE, vento fraco de NNE.
E muito frio. Claro!

*Tactual: -2,8ºC


Ema Paços de Ferreira (08.00h)
Tactual: -5,3ºC

EMA Luzim-Penafiel (07.00h)
Tactual: -0,9ºC*​


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2021 às 09:11)

Mínima horária brutal na estação Chaves (IPMA)
- 7,8 graus


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 09:16)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte de NE e temperaturas a rondar os 2/3 ºC, mas com sensação térmica extremadamente desagradável. Arrisco a dizer que não me lembro nos últimos 5 anos de sensações térmicas deste gabarito.
Pessoalmente, acredito que bastará haver precipitação para nevar em praticamente todos os locais da região de Portalegre, pois são raros os locais abaixo dos 200 metros de altitude. O frio instalado e potenciado pela circulação da depressão no interior da Península, teremos o elemento branco garantido.

PS: sempre me recordo de, nas aulas de Geografia no 3º ciclo, ouvir o professor referir que a Península, era capaz de gerar fenómenos atmosféricos dignos de um continente, graças à sua orografia e à confluência de diferentes massas de ar quente, húmido, frio e seco, os quais criavam um mix difícil de prever as suas consequências.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2021 às 09:24)

*-5.5°C* às 8h. O vento esteve calmo apesar da previsão 
Mal posso esperar pela mínima de amanhã, promete se o vento ou nuvens não aparecerem.


----------



## baojoao (8 Jan 2021 às 09:28)

Por aqui, às 8:00 estavam -1ºC, com vento e sem geada. Depois de uns dias para os lados de Lisboa, com alguma geada nalgumas zonas, parece que voltei para uma arca congeladora


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Jan 2021 às 09:28)

Minima de 5,7 ºC.
Agora sigo com 6,5 ºC.


----------



## Crazyrain (8 Jan 2021 às 09:32)

Bom dia .
Mais um amanhecer gélido .

Tmin : -3 ° c ( muitos dias seguidos com temperaturas negativas )

Tatual : 0° c ( às 8 e meia ainda estavam 2°  negativos ) .

Forte camada de geada como tem estado sempre .


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Jan 2021 às 09:57)

Bom dia,
A mínima hoje foi de 2,8º C, o céu está nublado, iremos verficar a evolução do tempo .


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2021 às 10:02)

Bom dia! 

A mínima hoje ficou-se pelos 4°C, com algum vento e nebulosidade média/alta.

Vai subindo lentamente, *7°C *actuais! Vento fraco a moderado de NE e algum sol por entre as nuvens


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jan 2021 às 10:17)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por Azeitão mínima de *3.4ºc* , mas sem dúvida o dia mais desagradável desde o início deste evento de frio! Windchill de *1.8ºc* neste momento devido ao vento moderado predominante de NE , tudo seco que nem um carapau devido ao mesmo! 
Temperatura atual de *5.1ºc*


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2021 às 10:25)

Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de NE.
Panorâmica a NE a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 10:29)

*2.2ºC*

Vento médio a rondar os 15/20km/h, rajada maxima de 48 km/h
_Windchill_ entre os -2ºC e os -6ºC

Apesar de na minha zona em particular, a geada ter sido muito ténue nas últimas duas noites, tudo o que seja zona mais sombria que apanhe pouco ou nenhum Sol, está assim:






Estas estações vão ter máximas engraçadas hoje, acredito que não cheguem a graus positivos:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITORRE102
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPANCH1
Esta segunda tem claramente ali um erro a meio da noite, em que "foi" aos 0ºC,  mas a verdadeira máxima ainda está abaixo dos -2ºC.

De qualquer maneira estou mais curioso para ver se a primeira estação consegue a proeza de ter um _ice day_, tendo em conta que não está a grande altitude, e que também não é uma daquelas estações de vale em que o nevoeiro se aguenta o dia todo.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2021 às 10:40)

Boas,

7 graus e vento cortante.
Claramente que não estamos habituados a um evento assim tão prolongado e intenso.
Já perdi a conta ao número de vezes que as minimas foram inferiores a 5 graus.


----------



## dahon (8 Jan 2021 às 10:49)

Hoje sim, hoje é doloroso andar na rua, 1.8ºC com este vento é dor instantânea nas orelhas e nariz.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2021 às 10:53)

Em Azinhoso, sigo ainda nos negativos com - 1.8°c, mas agora levantou-se um vento cortante de leste com rajadas, não se pode andar na rua, sinais de mudança à  vista


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 10:54)

Boas. Com 4.6ºC e 69% HR e vento moderado, bem frio. O céu está com _aquele_ ar . Mas mais a sério, os modelos continuam a insistir na possibilidade de neve amanhã, mesmo a cota zero, e o GFS 6z até aumentou um pouco a quantidade de precipitação, portanto poderá mesmo ser desta. A automática do IPMA (Arome + ECMWF) chega a dar possibilidade já hoje à noite.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (8 Jan 2021 às 11:00)

Bom dia,
Muito vento desde o início desta noite - vento médio nos 50km/h de NE com rajada até agora de 77km/h.
Durante a noite desceu aos 3.7ºC semelhante a noite anterior.
Atuais 5.8ºC com sensação de 0.0... (vamos ver se sobe ou não acima dos 7.7ºC de dia 6)
Para quem não vive em climas destes, não é nada fácil estar na rua!


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 11:18)

Bom dia

Acabei de sair um pouco à rua e parecia ter entrado na arca congeladora... Que sensação de frio... Arrisco dizer que estamos perto de 1ºC
As nuvens estão, como disse o @SpiderVV , com aquele ar. Infelizmente as precipitações não surgem, pois tenho a certeza que iria nevar, dada a temperatura actual.
Alguém reporta precipitação nas suas localidades??


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2021 às 11:20)




----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2021 às 11:20)

No topo da serra do Marão, a 1400 metros, a temperatura segue nos *-6,8°C* neste momento. 
A Torre desceu aos* -8,6°C*, estando agora nos* -5,7°C*.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2021 às 11:32)

Que saudades destes seguimentos!!!
Hoje registei -4°c .
Espero que haja as ditas surpresas mas vai ser difícil especialmente aqui para o litoral.
Creio que Penadono e Sernancelhe tenha um bom nevão.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2021 às 11:35)

Só para ficar também registado neste tópico especial, hoje *-5.5ºC* às 8h
Mínima de ontem: *-5.2ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 11:45)

Analisando o vento e a sua direcção, na estação do Recanto, sensivelmente a 3 kms da fronteira com Espanha, parece que o vento está a rodar para componente Este e com incremento na velocidade média e de rajada nas últimas horas. É sinal que há rotação na circulação atmosférica e que a instabilidade que ocorre no interior da Península irá aproximar-se da área raiana.
Por Arronches, o céu esteve mais claro e com algumas abertas há uma hora/hora e meia, mas agora voltou a encapotar-se significativamente.


----------



## marcoguarda (8 Jan 2021 às 11:46)

No centro de Madrid já está a nevar imenso, estão a mandar-me vídeos e fotos de lá, a acumular de forma rápida.


----------



## Talhada (8 Jan 2021 às 11:48)

Por aqui -2.4ºC e um windchill de -14ºC devido ao vento moderado 
Mínima: -5.3


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2021 às 11:49)

marcoguarda disse:


> No centro de Madrid já está a nevar imenso, estão a mandar-me vídeos e fotos de lá, a acumular de forma rápida.



Verdade , e amanhã segundo o ecm serão mais 28 mm de precipitação em forma de neve.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 11:49)

Aviso amarelo de neve para Portalegre... mas para hoje estranhamente?


----------



## white_wolf (8 Jan 2021 às 11:50)

Bom dia a todos!

Espero que se encontrem bem de saúde!

Ora bem... Pelos vistos poderemos ter um bom evento de neve no interior.

Os modelos apontam para que haja precipitação tarde / noite para amanhã que será de neve a cotas baixas....

Contudo, arrisco a dizer que poderá ser uma lotaria devia a algumas escassa da precipitação...

De ressalvar o gelo que irá ser mais forte, principalmente nos locais mais abrigados pelo sol e principalmente o vento que irá aumentar a sensação de frio!

Amanhã estarei por Cinfães / Viseu a uma cota a rondar 500 / 600 mts veremos se também serei brindado pelo elemento branco.

Hoje os termómetros apontaram -2º c....

Saudações a todos!


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 11:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aviso amarelo de neve para Portalegre... mas para hoje estranhamente?



O IPMA continua "às aranhas" com o evento... Por acaso, nos níveis médios da atmosfera há alguma previsão de temperaturas mais altas do que na superfície ou então níveis de humidade baixa ou alta que condicione a precipitação sobre a forma de neve?? É que as temperaturas que estão, creio que basta "abrir a torneira" e serão flocos de neve os que saem...


----------



## vamm (8 Jan 2021 às 11:56)

Ontem estava frio com 9⁰C, mas nada de vento.
Agora estão 6⁰C, céu nublado e um vento fraco insuportável!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 11:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O IPMA continua "às aranhas" com o evento... Por acaso, nos níveis médios da atmosfera há alguma previsão de temperaturas mais altas do que na superfície ou então níveis de humidade baixa ou alta que condicione a precipitação sobre a forma de neve?? É que as temperaturas que estão, creio que basta "abrir a torneira" e serão flocos de neve os que saem...


Acho que eles estão um pouco confusos ainda com a quantidade de precipitação que possa cair. No entanto, creio que haja mais possibilidades para mais precipitação amanhã do que hoje. Para amanhã só meteram avisos no Norte, nem no Centro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jan 2021 às 12:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 7 graus e vento cortante.
> Claramente que não estamos habituados a um evento assim tão prolongado e intenso.
> Já perdi a conta ao número de vezes que as minimas foram inferiores a 5 graus.



Completamente João, e basta olhar a previsão automática do IPMA para perceber o que ainda temos pela frente  Dia 12 com potencial para inversões brutais! 

* ECMWF*






*GFS*


----------



## MikeCT (8 Jan 2021 às 12:03)

Por Faro (cidade) vai chuviscando, vamos com 3,8mm de acumulado e estão neste momento 9,6ºC. A mínima foi de 8,2ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 12:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acho que eles estão um pouco confusos ainda com a quantidade de precipitação que possa cair. No entanto, creio que haja mais possibilidades para mais precipitação amanhã do que hoje. Para amanhã só meteram avisos no Norte, nem no Centro.



O AEMET é algo mais coerente e constante. Mas também peca pela falta de um aviso amarelo, nem que seja pela temperatura.






Os 500 m de cota creio também excessiva e tendo em conta a direcção do vento, em Portalegre será mais baixa


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2021 às 12:05)

marcoguarda disse:


> No centro de Madrid já está a nevar imenso, estão a mandar-me vídeos e fotos de lá, a acumular de forma rápida.



Neva com intensidade, mesmo no centro da cidade.

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/comunidad-de-madrid/madrid/edificio-metropolis.html

Aliás, a cidade de Madrid deverá ser uma das protagonistas deste evento. (No que toca a neve).


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2021 às 12:08)

Bom dia,

*Ontem* a mínima acabou por chegar aos *6.0ºC* perto do fim do dia.

*Hoje*, mínima de *5.5ºC*. A noite foi marcada por céu muito nublado por nuvens médias / altas e vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 8.8ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2021 às 12:16)

dahon disse:


> com este vento é dor instantânea nas orelhas e nariz.



Saí de casa às 9h30 e foi doloroso. Agora saí no sentido inverso para vir almoçar a casa e mais doloroso foi porque o vento estava mais forte. As orelhas ainda não as sinto!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2021 às 12:19)

Que vento gelado de leste em Azinhoso, ainda só com  *-0.8ºc. *a esta hora  

Geada em muitas zonas mesmo ao sol que está algo encoberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## jonyyy (8 Jan 2021 às 12:23)

Boas,! Por aqui está um valente briol! Céu com períodos de muito nublado e vento a aumentar de intensidade. Às 11:00 a estação oficial ipma ainda estava nos -5, 5ºC. Não estará muito melhor neste momento. Quando fui à cidade pelas 11:00 caíram uns microflocos quase imperceptíveis, mas que nem derretiam nos vidros do carro.. Aguardemos por amanhã ver o que nos trás a Filomena por estas bandas..


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 12:29)

*4.1ºC*, o vento continua moderado.


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Jan 2021 às 12:29)

Infelizmente, aqui na capital o evento não passará eventualmente de umas nuvens com pingos espaçados e muito frio! 
Por agora, há um frio muito desagradável na rua com apenas 8,5 ºC de temperatura. 

Boa sorte aos que poderão ser contemplados com o elemento branco


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2021 às 12:30)

Por aqui céu nublado, vento moderado de NE com rajadas por vezes fortes e ainda *8,5ºC!
*
Mesmo cortante este vento... Custa mais andar na rua!


----------



## JPAG (8 Jan 2021 às 12:34)

Bom dia.
Por Vila Viçosa mínima de 0.9ºC feita por volta da meia noite, antes de o vento se intensificar. Neste momento sigo com 5ºC, vento fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes. É difícil andar hoje na rua, talvez o dia mais desagradável deste evento. Está um céu "de neve" 

As previsões para hoje e para o fim de semana estão uma grande salganhada. Uns dão neve, outros apenas chuva. Continuo a achar que vai nevar, resta saber a quantidade... Vou acompanhando a situação aqui na Zona dos Mármores.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2021 às 12:38)

*8,7ºC*
Vento a 40 km/h.
Há pouco rajada de 80 km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2021 às 12:42)

Boas...hoje uiuiui,nublado por nuvens altas e médias,ventinho de cortar ,com 4.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 1.6ºC / 8.8ºC .


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2021 às 12:43)




----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 12:45)

Ainda com 4.7ºC por aqui. Muita virga e nuvens altas, nota-se bem lá no alto, mas ainda nada à superfície. Vento moderado com rajadas de SE, rajada de 39 km/h. Wind chill de 1ºC.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Jan 2021 às 12:58)

Boas pessoal.
Para neve amanhã durante a tarde/noite, mais perto do Porto, o que recomendam?

Guarda? Viseu? Ou outro local?


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2021 às 13:04)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Guarda? Viseu? Ou outro local?



Atenção que amanhã e no domingo é proibido circular entre concelhos e com recolher obrigatório às 13 h...são medidas estupidas eu sei, mas é o que temos...isto porque  vírus só ataca aos fim de semana e de preferência depois das 13horas...

Ou seja, podes sair, mas sem um motívo válido e justificado estás  por tua conta e risco, em termos de eventuais coimas, caso sejas fiscalizado 

Desculpem o off tópic.

Aqui em Azinhoso seguimos com muito vento e  frio,  apenas *-0.3ºc*


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 13:04)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Para neve amanhã durante a tarde/noite, mais perto do Porto, o que recomendam?
> 
> Guarda? Viseu? Ou outro local?



Pelas previsões, no Nordeste do distrito de Viseu deverá nevar bem.
Assim como na maior parte do distrito da Guarda.

Aqui a temperatura já pouco está a subir,* 4.4ºC
*
Temperaturas às 13:07
*




*


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2021 às 13:09)

por aqui sigo com 8.4ºC céu a ficar tapado e vento

e mammatus de nuvens altas?


----------



## karkov (8 Jan 2021 às 13:14)

Snifa disse:


> Atenção que amanhã e no domingo é proibido circular entre concelhos e com recolher obrigatório ás 13 h...são medidas estupidas eu sei, mas é o que temos...isto porque  vírus só ataca aos fim de semana e depois das 13horas.
> 
> Ou seja, podes sair, mas sem um motívo válido e justificado estás  por tua conta e risco em termos de eventuais coimas, caso sejas fiscalizado
> 
> ...



Falaste bem... 

Censurem-me mas equaciono dar um passeio pelo Gerês com as pequenas... com estes dias de geadas fortes a mais velha (quase 5 anos), quase todos os dias pede para ir a neve... 

PS- estimo que o governo se f***


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2021 às 13:14)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Para neve amanhã durante a tarde/noite, mais perto do Porto, o que recomendam?
> 
> Guarda? Viseu? Ou outro local?



Se queres ver uma quantidade boa de neve tem que ser na zona da Guarda. Se te contentares com alguns farrapos acho que bem mais próximo do Porto tens Vila Real e a vertente oriental do Marão.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 13:19)

A abrir o sol um pouco, já com 5.3ºC.


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2021 às 13:39)

A manhã foi com temperatura mínima mais alta do que esperava com 1,0 °C talvez devido ao vento que se fez sentir e á nobulosidade. Ainda não perdi completamente a esperança de ver algum elemento branco apesar de ser pouco provável. No site do Windy modelos como o ICON ou ECMWF colocar-me 0,2mm de precipitação. É uma questão de ir fazendo o Nowcasting. De momento posso dizer que tenho bastante nobulosidade a Sul/Leste e estou com 5,0 °C e 40 % HR.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2021 às 13:40)

Ou seja tudo indica que nao vai ser nada de especial nem nada que não ocorra todos os anos...neve nos locais habituais, tirando um ou outro ponto no Sul. Não se trata de um evento de cotas baixas mais generalizado como em 2006. Nunca pensei que 29 de Janeiro de 2006 fosse tão difícil de repetir.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2021 às 13:43)

marcoguarda disse:


> No centro de Madrid já está a nevar imenso, estão a mandar-me vídeos e fotos de lá, a acumular de forma rápida.


Sim neva com intensidade em Madrid, um colega de faculdade ali radicado enviou-me agora. Queria neve em Lisboa!!


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2021 às 13:45)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Para neve amanhã durante a tarde/noite, mais perto do Porto, o que recomendam?
> 
> Guarda? Viseu? Ou outro local?


Há-de haver muita neve em Castro Daire ...


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Jan 2021 às 13:45)

jamestorm disse:


> Ou seja tudo indica que nao vai ser nada de especial nem nada que não ocorra todos os anos...neve nos locais habituais, tirando um ou outro ponto no Sul. Não se trata de um evento de cotas baixas mais generalizado como em 2006. Nunca pensei que 29 de Janeiro de 2006 fosse tão difícil de repetir.



10,5 °C.

Não é nada fácil esse 29 de janeiro repetir-se. É precisa uma condição muito particular de vários fatores que se têm de conjugar. Para piorar a situação, Lisboa é uma ilha de calor autêntica...
Lembro-me desse dia, como se fosse ontem 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jan 2021 às 13:47)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia gelado, mínima de -2,8°C. Merelim às 8h marcava -4,7°C, certamente chegou aos -5°C. A geada vai-se acumulando, os cristais estão enormes e então quando lhes dá um bocadinho de sol por entre as árvores ficam um espetáculo! 

De manhã passei perto do rio Cávado e o carro marcou -5°C em várias zonas mais próximas do rio. (eram 8h25, o relógio está adiantado uma hora)


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 13:49)

jamestorm disse:


> Há-de haver muita neve em Castro Daire ...



Não me parece, não é suficientemente interior.
No distrito de Viseu, os concelhos onde deve nevar mais são, Penedono, Sernancelhe, Vila Nova de Paiva, Moimenta da Beira e São João da Pesqueira.

*4.7ºC*
Guarda ainda nos -3ºC na última actualização do ipma, impressionante!


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2021 às 13:51)

Northern Lights disse:


> 10,5 °C.
> 
> Não é nada fácil esse 29 de janeiro repetir-se. É precisa uma condição muito particular de vários fatores que se têm de conjugar. Para piorar a situação, Lisboa é uma ilha de calor autêntica...
> Lembro-me desse dia, como se fosse ontem
> ...


sim é isso, Lisboa é uma espécie de Ilha de calor. Clima bem mais abaixo da sua latitude real. A situação das encostas viradas a Sul e o próprio calor que cidade gera não facilita nada. As nevadas históricas de Lisboa até aos anos 50 serão cada vez mais difícil de repetir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2021 às 13:54)

Por aqui, frio e chuva fraca desde das 22 h que não tem parado, sigo com 6 mm e 7.7ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2021 às 14:06)

Passou a chuva em Madrid. Boa parte da neve já derreteu:


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 14:10)

Quando o telemóvel nos surpreende e dá previsões mais certeiras que o IPMA


----------



## VILA REAL (8 Jan 2021 às 14:14)

Boa tarde.
Por Vila Real está um vento gelado, muito desagradável andar na rua.
Céu pouco nublado.
Tenho esperança que amanhã dê para lavar as vistas


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 14:14)

5.8ºC agora por aqui com mais luminosidade... Continuo sem entender porque o aviso está dado para hoje que há uma chance muito menor de precipitação durante a tarde do que amanhã. Parece estar tudo mais a sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2021 às 14:21)

Boas ...vento moderado de N e gélido ,o sol já apareceu a meio tempo ,mais nuvens a sul,com 5.3ºC .


----------



## Santofsky (8 Jan 2021 às 14:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quando o telemóvel nos surpreende e dá previsões mais certeiras que o IPMA



Ou do que o ECMWF.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2021 às 14:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Passou a chuva em Madrid. Boa parte da neve já derreteu:


Não há frio em altitude suficiente, mau sinal para o resto da península diria


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 14:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> 5.8ºC agora por aqui com mais luminosidade... Continuo sem entender porque o aviso está dado para hoje que há uma chance muito menor de precipitação durante a tarde do que amanhã. Parece estar tudo mais a sul.



Por aqui, e são só 25 kms de distância, temos o sol muito encapotado a SE e com clara evolução SO/NE. O radar parece mostrar alguma precipitação a surgir na zona de Mora e possivelmente venha a caminho da nossa região.

EDIT: @SpiderVV reparaste na rotação do vento para SE na estação do IPMA??


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 14:36)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por aqui, e são só 25 kms de distância, temos o sol muito encapotado a SE e com clara evolução SO/NE. O radar parece mostrar alguma precipitação a surgir na zona de Mora e possivelmente venha a caminho da nossa região.
> 
> EDIT: @SpiderVV reparaste na rotação do vento para SE na estação do IPMA??


O vento por aqui tem estado de SE mas rodou para NE. Parece relativamente variável... 

5.3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2021 às 14:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Passou a chuva em Madrid. Boa parte da neve já derreteu:


Em Moratalaz, a 10km do centro da cidade, já acumula bem:


----------



## Santofsky (8 Jan 2021 às 14:40)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não há frio em altitude suficiente, mau sinal para o resto da península diria



Na zona de Madrid a temperatura em altitude (aos 850 hPa) subiu temporariamente, ao contrário de Portugal e do norte de Espanha devido à posição da depressão (Madrid está neste momento no bordo leste da depressão, logo está sob a influência da massa de ar tropical húmido), daí a passagem de neve a chuva e consequente derretimento. Mas amanhã a temperatura aos 850 hPa tornará a descer e é bastante possível que a chuva volte a passar a neve, isto no que diz respeito a Madrid.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 14:47)

*5.6ºC*, cada vez mais nebulosidade a Este.
O vento continua moderado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 14:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> O vento por aqui tem estado de SE mas rodou para NE. Parece relativamente variável...
> 
> 5.3ºC.



Parece-me que há precipitação em Campo Maior e em Elvas. Confirma-se??


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2021 às 15:01)

Por aqui a temperatura já chegou aos 10.4ºC, mas caiu agora para os 9.2ºC.

Céu muito nublado por Estratocumulus, Altocumulus e alguns Cirrus.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jan 2021 às 15:01)

Vento moderado e 4,7°C.
Perspectiva para Este:


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 15:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Parece-me que há precipitação em Campo Maior e em Elvas. Confirma-se??


É possível que seja só virga, das nuvens altas, que é detectada pelo radar. Continuo sem entender o aviso do IPMA para hoje quando a precipitação deve ficar pelo Sul/Espanha... Amanhã sim. Não parece haver precipitação nas estações na zona ainda...

Edit: Pinga em Serpa pela webcam do MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2021 às 15:11)

*temperatura nos 13ºC aqui por Alenquer, está morno.*

Nunca me tinha apercebido que Madrid fica a uma altitude considerável cerca de 600m , isso combinado com o clima continental e interior de península multiplica por muitos as chances de neve.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 15:11)

Temperatura em ligeira queda já, *5.2ºC*
Máxima de *5.7ºC* até ao momento.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (8 Jan 2021 às 15:24)

Em Moura chove bem há cerca de uma hora! Algum frio (6ºC - termómetro do carro) e vento, o que dá uma sensação muito desagradável!


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 15:39)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Em Moura chove bem há cerca de uma hora! Algum frio (6ºC - termómetro do carro) e vento, o que dá uma sensação muito desagradável!



Sera que Vai nevar Nas serras a Sul de Badajoz?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (8 Jan 2021 às 15:40)

frederico disse:


> Sera que Vai nevar Nas serras a Sul de Badajoz?


Já me lembrei que no topo da Adiça é capaz de cair algo... mas como amanhã a partir das 13h não se pode sair, paciência...


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 15:44)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Já me lembrei que no topo da Adiça é capaz de cair algo... mas como amanhã a partir das 13h não se pode sair, paciência...



Se estivesse no Algarve e sem restricoes dava um Salto as Cumbres Mayores.


----------



## JPAG (8 Jan 2021 às 15:44)

Chuva a passar a sul daqui. Neste momento a maioria da chuva já está na Extremadura espanhola. Um bocadinho mais para norte e teria nevado pelo menos na serra d'ossa (653m).
Até agora o IPMA falhou na previsão de chuva para aqui (90% para esta hora), bem como para o alto alentejo. O GFS também dava chuva para a tarde toda... É ir seguindo hora a hora porque os modelos estão confusos em relação ao evento. 
Neste momento sigo com 4.8ºC.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 15:45)

jamestorm disse:


> *temperatura nos 13ºC aqui por Alenquer, está morno.*
> 
> Nunca me tinha apercebido que Madrid fica a uma altitude considerável cerca de 600m , isso combinado com o clima continental e interior de península multiplica por muitos as chances de neve.



Nao so Madrid mas Valladolid, Avila, Salamanca, entre muitas outras cidades e vilas da Meseta Norte.


----------



## baojoao (8 Jan 2021 às 15:58)

Na subida da Ponte Pinoca para Casal Sancho. Existem a esta hora da tarde várias zonas ainda brancas, mas como parei para tirar estas e estava de bike, já não parei novamente. Muito vento e algo frio por aqui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (8 Jan 2021 às 16:04)

Hoje dia muito frio, no mesmo registo dos últimos, com máxima de 10.3°C e vento de  NW moderado. Deixo uma foto de hoje ao início da tarde, onde se observam, numa perspetiva para Sul, nuvens médias (alto estratos) a meandrar/ondular. Achei interessante...

10.2°C agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2021 às 16:04)

Muito frio em Azinhoso, neste momento apenas *1.1ºc*  a esta hora e vento cortante com algumas rajadas de Leste. 

A brancura da geada mantêm-se em muitos locais, fotos de há minutos:


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2021 às 16:05)

Neste momento 5,4 °C e 36 % HR. Algum vento o que faz a sensação de ainda mais frio. Alguma nobulosidade a leste.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 16:09)

O GFS continua a insistir em precipitação hoje. 





Pelo radar não de deslumbra nada a curto prazo, mas no satélite parece que no extremo SO da depressão vem mais alguma instabilidade.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 16:27)

*4.8ºC* por aqui, a nebulosidade mantém-se a Este, sem se aproximar.
O vento não dá descanso.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 16:48)

Bem ao lado o aviso do IPMA... o GFS também achou nesta run que choveria hoje mas até agora nada. Continua é a tendência igual para amanhã, aí é que vamos ver.  5.1ºC neste momento e céu encoberto. Vento moderado.


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Jan 2021 às 16:49)

4º C em Castelo Branco. Sensação térmica bastante desagradável, com algum vento e algumas nuvens altas no horizonte a espaços com o sol já a se esconder.
Uma questão, 1mm de precipitação a que quantidade de neve corresponde mais ou menos? 
E para os mais entendidos na questão da neve o que se pode esperar por Castelo Branco nas próximas horas e amanhã?


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 16:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem ao lado o aviso do IPMA... o GFS também achou nesta run que choveria hoje mas até agora nada. Continua é a tendência igual para amanhã, aí é que vamos ver.  5.1ºC neste momento e céu encoberto. Vento moderado.



Em Elvas houve precipitação  Achas que podemos ter precipitação mais tarde com a instabilidade que está a entrar na costa Vicentina??


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2021 às 16:53)

Nickname disse:


> *4.8ºC* por aqui, a nebulosidade mantém-se a Este, sem se aproximar.
> O vento não dá descanso.


bem isso na foto já é gelo mesmo a serio 

Temperatura em queda por aqui, estamos os 9ºC já


----------



## redragon (8 Jan 2021 às 16:59)

Por Elvas, chuva e 4 graus....


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 16:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em Elvas houve precipitação  Achas que podemos ter precipitação mais tarde com a instabilidade que está a entrar na costa Vicentina??


Acho que essa não chega cá. Para haver precipitação tinha sido desta mancha, o resto só amanhã acho... Mas vamos ver.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2021 às 17:05)

A precipitação vai toda passando a sul daqui, é preciso ter sorte... Vamos ver se ainda chega cá alguma coisa.
Hoje sim um dia frio, daqueles raros que temos no inverno e amanhã deverá ser ainda mais frio.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2021 às 17:06)

Boas!

Mais um dia frio, sendo que hoje a sensação de frio é acentuada e de que maneira pelo vento. 

Noites ventosas não permitem grande mínimas, por aqui na Azambuja foi de 4.9ºC.

Por agora algumas nuvens altas e médias e com 8.8ºC.


----------



## Rafa111 (8 Jan 2021 às 17:07)

Parece que hoje vai ser mais outra noite em que na minha zona, vai bater o recorde negativo da temp.
Neste momento já estão 5.1ºC.

Um extra:


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 17:08)

Cheguei ao carro para sair de Arronches e tenho pequenas gotas nos vidros. Será que ainda teremos surpresas noturnas?


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2021 às 17:14)

Em Mogadouro neste momento:






Ventania gelada


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2021 às 17:14)

Em mais um dia gelado, a máxima ficou-se pelos *9,8ºC *apenas! 

2º dia da semana com máxima < 10ºC... incrível! Mas hoje o vento foi bem mas castigador.

Já em descida gradual, vai nos 8,5ºC. Persiste a nebulosidade média/alta


----------



## JPAG (8 Jan 2021 às 17:15)

Caíram algumas "gotículas". Só é percetível a olhar pelos vidros dos carros. São tão pequenas que nem consegui perceber o que é  mas deverá ser chuva. Não aparece nada no radar.  

Já começou a nevar nas localidades mais altas da extremadura espanhola, como seria de esperar. 
Se continuar a chover a sul de Barrancos, na Herdade da Contenda, poderá cair qualquer coisa. Algumas zonas têm altitude superior a 550m.


----------



## beiras18 (8 Jan 2021 às 17:15)

rubenpires disse:


> 4º C em Castelo Branco. Sensação térmica bastante desagradável, com algum vento e algumas nuvens altas no horizonte a espaços com o sol já a se esconder.
> Uma questão, 1mm de precipitação a que quantidade de neve corresponde mais ou menos?
> E para os mais entendidos na questão da neve o que se pode esperar por Castelo Branco nas próximas horas e amanhã?


https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/2021/01/08/neve-em-cotas-baixas-de-braganca-ao-alentejo/


Achei por bem partilhar este link, pois a publicação descreve de uma forma geral, aquilo que poderá acontecer amanhã, em diferentes zonas do país. Para além disso, o Vítor Baía costuma ser bastante certeiro naquilo que diz respeito a eventos de neve!


Na minha opinião, a possibilidade de haver neve está lá, até porque o GFS vê precipitação.... apesar disso, penso que será impossível responder com 100 % de certezas, pois devido à complexidade do evento, tanto pode surpreender pela positiva, como pela negativa. Mas estou confiante de que haverá surpresas, e dessa forma, não tenho dúvidas nenhumas que amanhã será um ótimo dia de fórum, cheio de bons registos 





Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2021 às 17:21)

Tudo para os espanhóis, nada para os portugueses...


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2021 às 17:28)

Boa tarde,

Temperatura de 9.4ºC em queda, depois de uma máxima que ainda chegou aos 10.6ºC. O vento é simplesmente terrível com 8.4ºC de windchill.
No fim de semana, estarei a reportar de Belver e Portalegre.


----------



## baojoao (8 Jan 2021 às 17:29)

2ºC de momento


----------



## beiras18 (8 Jan 2021 às 17:34)

beiras18 disse:


> https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/2021/01/08/neve-em-cotas-baixas-de-braganca-ao-alentejo/
> 
> 
> Achei por bem partilhar este link, pois a publicação descreve de uma forma geral, aquilo que poderá acontecer amanhã, em diferentes zonas do país. Para além disso, o Vítor Baía costuma ser bastante certeiro naquilo que diz respeito a eventos de neve!
> ...


De referir que essa imagem corresponde à saída 06Z e que na das 12Z há menos precipitação! Mas esperemos pelo dia de amanhã.... 

Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (8 Jan 2021 às 17:35)

Dia desagradável pelo litoral sintrense. Vento gélido. Por agora  6,6ºC.
As duas últimas madrugadas sem presença de geada, devido ao ar mais seco e vento. Humidade a 60%.


----------



## JPAG (8 Jan 2021 às 17:47)

Tive agora um relato de alguma água-neve no concelho do Alandroal, aldeia do Rosário, no Vale Sagrado do Lucefecit (sudoeste de Elvas).  É uma zona baixa, mas muito fria, perto do Guadiana, onde costuma haver grandes geadas e locais de grandes inversões térmicas. Conheço bem a zona e em dias frios apresenta sempre 2 ou 3ºC a menos que Vila Viçosa. Se estão 4ºC em Vila Viçosa é provável que esteja lá apenas 1 ou 2ºC, já que o vento aqui não está a deixar a temperatura descer mais. É provável que a célula de Elvas tenha deixado lá algumas pingas


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2021 às 17:53)

Em Barrancos, segundo a estação do meteoalentejo, ainda caíram 10,1mm. No entanto a temperatura não baixou dos 4,6ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jan 2021 às 18:03)

Boas.

Hoje não houve geada. Dia de céu nublado a evitar que o sol aquecesse o ambiente, o dia fica pautado pela baixa amplitude térmica e pelo vento a criar um efeito de baixa temperatura.

Por agora ainda muitas nuvens no céu, continua o vento. O termómetro da farmácia marcava 3ºC à meia hora atrás.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2021 às 18:04)

Boas...tudo igual ,só com temperatura a baixar ,com 3.4ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2021 às 18:24)

Vendo o radar, a precipitação já parece ser uma miragem para o dia de hoje aqui, autêntico flop este aviso amarelo do IPMA para hoje, há que aguardar por amanhã.


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2021 às 18:32)

Neste momento 3,6 ºC e 40% HR. A última saída do ECMWF a dar-me esperança de algum elemento branco.


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Jan 2021 às 18:34)

GFS cortou para metade a precipitação nesta última run das 12h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2021 às 19:24)

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado, frio e chuva fraca até ao início da tarde.

Máxima: 9.2ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC
actual: 7.2ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2021 às 19:45)

Há pouco ao chegar ao Azinhoso,  também com muito vento, tal como em Mogadouro:


----------



## PapoilaVerde (8 Jan 2021 às 19:52)

Não sei se estão a ver o jogo Nacional-Sporting. Continua o dilúvio na Madeira.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 20:04)

*2.2ºC*, temperatura estável nas últimas 2 horas.
O vento acalmou, sopra agora fraco.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2021 às 20:12)

Ora então, pessoal, aqui para Viseu City, a passar-se alguma coisa, será a partir de que horas? Só mesmo a partir das 15h, como consta do aviso do IPMA? Tenho de planear o meu sono.  Obrigadinha.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2021 às 20:17)

Cascata de Soltillo na Sanabria no dia de ontem.

Em Bragança a estação do IPB marca neste momento 0,6ºC.

Para _o evento de amanhã relembro que qualquer resgaste fora do concelho dará lugar a participação por crime de desobediência.

Percebo que todos queiram viver o evento mas respeitem a situação.

Abraço a todos.

_


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 20:37)

Bem, o cenário não muito longe daqui ali para Badajoz está interessantíssimo, pena que a fronteira não seja só terrestre e seja meteorológica também.  Só ver o MeteoBadajoz no FB para lavar a vista.

Nada de mais por aqui, a precipitação de hoje não se realizou, como esperado. 4.0ºC com 66% HR e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2021 às 20:38)

Boa noite, malta 
Por Gondomar céu parcialmente nublado
( Sem possibilidade de neve pelo litoral norte )
Temperatura atual de 4,6°C
Vento de NE 
Humidade relativa de 59% hr 
Sensação térmica de 0,8°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2021 às 20:43)

Este tópico trata-se do seguimento da depressão Filomena *em Portugal.*

Para mensagens sobre *Espanha *utilizem o Seguimento Europa 2021.

Obrigado


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2021 às 20:44)

5ºC agora, com alguma brisa que aumenta a sensação de frio.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2021 às 20:59)

Por aqui sigo com *2.3ºC...*

Hoje de manhã, apesar da mínima ter sido positiva 0.2ºC, uns recipientes com água que tinha no quintal começaram a formar uma fina película de gelo. O arrefecimento radiativo devia estar potente e em conjugação com o ar seco deve ter permitido isto.

Não espero grande mínima para esta noite, o frio em altitude é muito mas a ventania também é demais.. Ou seja este evento para mim será um dia cheio de nada,  nem mínimas, nem geada, nem neve só um dia gelado de temperaturas positivas céu nublado e mais nada, para isto dispenso...

Enfim, estou a entrar no modo lamechas, mas pronto morro sempre na praia nestes fenómenos e amanhã vai ser mais uma frustração ficar a ver nevar aqui ao lado ...


----------



## Luís Manuel (8 Jan 2021 às 21:08)

Boas,

Ver a TVE, mais parece a CMTV.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jan 2021 às 21:13)

Depois de uma semana na Figueira da Foz, ao sair do carro em Viseu parece que cheguei a Manteigas, credo.

1,3ºC, a mínima hoje ficou-se pelos -0,9ºC. Céu quase limpo e vento fraco. A ver se amanhã temos surpresas por aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 21:15)

A previsão automática do IPMA lá mantém o período de neve amanhã, mas precedida por chuva. Parece-me a mim que a precipitação prevista por alguns mesoescala no sul do país passou mais cedo, portanto pode ser um sinal que o evento esteja um pouco mais antecipado, veremos. 

3.9ºC e continua o vento desagradável de NE.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2021 às 21:16)

Pedro disse:


> Depois de uma semana na Figueira da Foz, ao sair do carro em Viseu parece que cheguei a Manteigas, credo.
> 
> 1,3ºC, a mínima hoje ficou-se pelos -0,9ºC. Céu quase limpo e vento fraco. A ver se amanhã temos surpresas por aqui


Olha que eu tenho sentido bastante o frio por aqui  Hoje voltou a haver uma mínima positiva, ao mesmo tempo que nas Dunas de Mira se desceu abaixo dos -4 ºC, contraste bastante grande em poucos km


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jan 2021 às 21:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Olha que eu tenho sentido bastante o frio por aqui  Hoje voltou a haver uma mínima positiva, ao mesmo tempo que nas Dunas de Mira se desceu abaixo dos -4 ºC, contraste bastante grande em poucos km


Agora vou ficar pela FF todo este ano, mas vejo que a diferença na sensação térmica é bem marcada. Só eu e um colega de Moimenta da Beira andamos só com 2 peças de roupa na rua, e 1 dentro do serviço. O resto até de cachecol andam ehehe


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2021 às 21:28)

Boa noite

Um fórum espanhol, será mais fácil do que eu obter informações. 
https://foro.tiempo.com/foro-general-de-seguimiento-b22.0/
Outra ligação:
https://www.cazatormentas.net/

https://www.cazatormentas.net/estacion/?Id=79
https://www.cazatormentas.net/mapa-estaciones/
https://www.cazatormentas.net/estaciones/


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2021 às 21:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Olha que eu tenho sentido bastante o frio por aqui



Vou ter de te 'picar' como faço há décadas ao meu pessoal da Figueira: 'vocês não sabem o que é frio nem calor a sério'.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2021 às 21:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui sigo com *2.3ºC...*
> 
> Hoje de manhã, apesar da mínima ter sido positiva 0.2ºC, uns recipientes com água que tinha no quintal começaram a formar uma fina película de gelo. O arrefecimento radiativo devia estar potente e em conjugação com o ar seco deve ter permitido isto.
> 
> ...


é complicado...estes eventos de neve, para além do sítios altos ou no Norte já bem conhecidos, acho sempre que ficam muito aquém do esperado - vai havendo sempre qq coisa, mas nunca é aquele evento generalizado esperado por todos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2021 às 21:40)

Boas...ventania  e seca ,temperatura não mexe devido nuvens altas,com 3.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 0.9ºC / 5.8ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2021 às 21:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui sigo com *2.3ºC...*
> 
> Hoje de manhã, apesar da mínima ter sido positiva 0.2ºC, uns recipientes com água que tinha no quintal começaram a formar uma fina película de gelo. O arrefecimento radiativo devia estar potente e em conjugação com o ar seco deve ter permitido isto.
> 
> ...


Deixa lá, também não vai ser aquele nevao que todos ansiamos, infelizmente a precipitação não é muita....


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2021 às 21:45)

Pessoal da tv espanhola está descontrolado, só estão  passar imagens de neve ...fala-se da maior queda de neve desde os anos 70 em Madrid.

Isto tudo aqui ao lado, nos a vermos navios passar....


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2021 às 21:47)

charlie17 disse:


> Hoje dia muito frio, no mesmo registo dos últimos, com máxima de 10.3°C e vento de  NW moderado. Deixo uma foto de hoje ao início da tarde, onde se observam, numa perspetiva para Sul, nuvens médias (alto estratos) a meandrar/ondular. Achei interessante...
> 
> 10.2°C agora
> 
> ...


Parecem-me nuvens Kelvin-Helmholtz já muito desfeitas:
https://earthsky.org/earth/kelvin-helmholzt-clouds


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2021 às 21:47)

O IPMA na sua previsão  a 10 dias na sua atualização colocou o Concelho de Ourém com precipitação da 14h ás 18h o que dá-me mais algumas esperanças apesar de eu preferir que essa precipitação se eventualmente caísse fosse mais para o final do dia. O factor que acho relevante e que pode explicar as cotas do IPMA só de 400 metros é o vento que pode fazer estagnar a temperatura. Nesto momento 3,0 ºC e 38% HR esta temperatura já estagnada talvez devido algum vento que está lá fora. 
Edit: O IPMA aumentou e muito as chances de precipitação para o distrito de Santarém. Quase todos os concelhos senão todos com chances de precipitação acima de 40%.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 21:47)

Calma que a hora de Portugal é amanhã  Claro está que nada a ver com o cenário espanhol mas... qualquer coisa é bem vinda. O GFS 18z (não que já importe muito) mantém o cenário como esperado, mas também achava que era para estar a chover agora... Prolonga um pouco o evento pela madrugada de sábado a dentro.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2021 às 21:52)

Cerca de 2°c aqui, e o vento acalmou, durante a madrugada principalmente, soprou forte, o que acentuou o desconforto térmico.


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2021 às 21:58)

Barrancos com neve ? Segundo relatos no meteomira já caíram alguns flocos e o radar parece indicar isso.


----------



## ZéCa (8 Jan 2021 às 22:01)

Boa noite! 
Hoje foi mais um dia frio. Temperatura mínima de 4,8°C. Máxima não passou dos 10,8°C.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Jan 2021 às 22:02)

dvieira disse:


> O IPMA na sua previsão  a 10 dias na sua atualização colocou o Concelho de Ourém com precipitação da 14h ás 18h o que dá-me mais algumas esperanças apesar de eu preferir que essa precipitação se eventualmente caísse fosse mais para o final do dia. O factor que acho relevante e que pode explicar as cotas do IPMA só de 400 metros é o vento que pode fazer estagnar a temperatura. Nesto momento 3,0 ºC e 38% HR esta temperatura já estagnada talvez devido algum vento que está lá fora.
> Edit: O IPMA aumentou e muito as chances de precipitação para o distrito de Santarém. Quase todos os concelhos senão todos com chances de precipitação acima de 40%.



Olha que pela minha experiência em Fátima é melhor a precipitação cair durante o dia devido à mais baixa humidade  e claro à luz do dia sempre é mais bonito!


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2021 às 22:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Calma que a hora de Portugal é amanhã  Claro está que nada a ver com o cenário espanhol mas... qualquer coisa é bem vinda. O GFS 18z (não que já importe muito) mantém o cenário como esperado, mas também achava que era para estar a chover agora... Prolonga um pouco o evento pela madrugada de sábado a dentro.


O GFS lá vai mantendo qualquer coisa... mas agora não vale a pena olhar mais os modelos, é ir acompanhado, pois podem falhar perfeitamente.


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2021 às 22:08)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Olha que pela minha experiência em Fátima é melhor a precipitação cair durante o dia devido à mais baixa humidade  e claro à luz do dia sempre é mais bonito!


Mas mesmo que caía precipitação existe um factor que não está a deixar muito otimista o vento. Se ele estiver como hoje a temperatura vai estar sempre estagnada. Pode ser que ele acalme até á eventual chegada de precipitação. Na noite passada já estava quase ás 22h com 0 graus e começou o vento e a temperatura subiu até 2 graus e por isso praticamente não houve geada.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2021 às 22:12)

Boas noites,

Hoje o dia voltou a ser mais frio pela lezíria, muito por culpa do vento absolutamente gélido que se fez/faz sentir. Máxima de 10,7 ºC e mínima de 3,7 ºC. Neste momento já desceu para 5,2 ºC. Bonito entardecer, do qual só dei conta quando tirei os olhos das roseiras que estava a podar no jardim  Já foi tarde demais para ir correr buscar a máquina...  (Mas pronto, a neve que cairá amanhã ajudar-me-á a esquecer o infortúnio de hoje... )


----------



## Brito (8 Jan 2021 às 22:14)

Era bom era...


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2021 às 22:15)

Em Azinhoso já  nos negativos com - 0.9°c actuais e um vento extremamente frio e congelante de leste


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2021 às 22:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Calma que a hora de Portugal é amanhã  Claro está que nada a ver com o cenário espanhol mas... qualquer coisa é bem vinda. O GFS 18z (não que já importe muito) mantém o cenário como esperado, mas também achava que era para estar a chover agora... Prolonga um pouco o evento pela madrugada de sábado a dentro.


O GFS paralelo está mais certeiro a esta hora, pois não mostra nada deste lado da fronteira. Vamos ver amanhã! Pelo o que as previsões dão a entender, serão aguaceiros que se podem formar sobre a zona, o que é incerto. 

Muito vento, é o que não tem faltado. *4,5ºC *atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2021 às 22:17)

jamestorm disse:


> Pessoal da tv espanhola está descontrolado, só estão  passar imagens de neve...fala-se da maior queda de neve desde os anos 70 em Madrid.
> 
> Isto tudo aqui ao lado, nos a vermos navios passar....


É curioso, pois estive a ver a TV Galiza e é como se nada passasse... Falaram sim foi das mínimas incrivelmente baixas em vários locais da região, como os -13°C de Calvos de Randín ou Baltar (a poucos quilómetros de Montalegre) ou os -10°C de Verín (a poucos quilómetros de Chaves).  

Outra questão: estará a nevar na Serra do Caldeirão? Pelas imagens de radar e pela cota de neve atual, diria que sim, é bem possível. 

Quanto ao dia de hoje, foi um dia com alguma nebulosidade e bastante vento. O vento foi moderado a forte durante o dia inteiro, o que não só diminuiu a sensação térmica como diminuiu o ponto de orvalho, que neste momento se situa nos -3,0°C! A nebulosidade só começou a ir embora já a noite estava a cair... 

A temperatura mínima foi alta, mais uma vez, mas a máxima andou pelos valores dos dias anteriores. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 10,4°C
Mín: 5,6°C
Rajada máxima: 36,7 km/h NNE 

Agora estão 6,7°C, céu limpo e vento de nordeste. Veremos as surpresas que o dia de amanhã poderá trazer para aqui!


----------



## JPAG (8 Jan 2021 às 22:21)

Por aqui a baixar gradualmente com *3.1ºC* e com algum vento que impede uma maior descida mas que deve ir acalmando ao longo da noite.
O IPMA a prever neve para Vila Viçosa e Borba para amanhã ao início da noite. São as únicas localidades do distrito de Évora com previsão horária de neve. Também deverá nevar na Serra d'Ossa (concelho de Redondo e Estremoz).
Prevê ainda alguma chuva a partir da hora de almoço, vamos ver se não começa mais cedo.. 
Já o GFS prevê que toda a precipitação amanhã seja em forma de neve. 
Vamos ver quem tem razão, já que hoje ambos falharam na precipitação... 

Não me lembro de ver o símbolo de neve para aqui a 24h do evento:




Capturar by João Gonçalves, no Flickr


----------



## white_wolf (8 Jan 2021 às 22:21)

Boa noite a todos... 

Pelo que vi e analisei.. O ipma muda constantemente as previsões... Exemplo para Cinfães minha terra apresentavam possibilidade de precipitação de 53%... E neve à noite e agora nada...

Diminui para uma probabilidade de 32%...

Acho muito incerto este evento...


----------



## white_wolf (8 Jan 2021 às 22:23)

Neste momento 1°c... Cinfães - Viseu...


----------



## Sleet (8 Jan 2021 às 22:28)

Claramente o dia mais frio deste episódio por aqui. Máxima de 2 ºC e mínima de -2.4 na estação do WU, registada já a meio da manhã.
A vertente virada a sul, menos dada à exposição solar, conservou geada o dia inteiro como se de neve se tratasse.
De momento -1 ºC


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2021 às 22:30)

Hoje nota-se um arrefecimento mais acentuado. Sigo já com -1ºC.


----------



## white_wolf (8 Jan 2021 às 22:33)

DaniFR disse:


> Hoje nota-se um arrefecimento mais acentuado. Sigo já com -1ºC.


Tal e qual... Sente se o frio mais instalado..


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2021 às 22:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Deixa lá, também não vai ser aquele nevao que todos ansiamos, infelizmente a precipitação não é muita....



Eu já não peço nevões, porque contentava-me já só de ver nevar por aqui, daqui a pouco já lá vão 11 anos sem nadinha... Mas é sempre falta de sorte em cima de falta de sorte, é triste  Já só faltava amanhã a cereja no topo do bolo ou seja nevar em Lisboa e aqui nicles... Cumprir-se-ia a mesma desgraça de 2006 take II para mim. 

Pronto vou acabar a lamentação porque quando começo nunca mais acabo... desculpem, não liguem


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2021 às 22:35)

O panorama para Marvão amanhã também está muito interessante 






Quem fura a barreira inter-concelhia e vai lá sacar umas fotos?


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2021 às 22:44)

*2.5ºC*, o vento voltou a intensificar-se muito ligeiramente.

Entretanto o ipma adicionou neve às previsões para Viseu e Mangualde, pessoalmente tendo a guiar-me mais pelas previsões para Mangualde, as de Viseu são para o aeródromo a 640m de altitude.




Mais precipitação prevista para Mangualde amanhã, 0.6mm vs 1.7mm, sendo que me encontro já ligeiramente a caminho de Mangualde, para aqui posso esperar uns 0.8mm


----------



## João (8 Jan 2021 às 22:49)

JPAG disse:


> Por aqui a baixar gradualmente com *3.1ºC* e com algum vento que impede uma maior descida mas que deve ir acalmando ao longo da noite.
> O IPMA a prever neve para Vila Viçosa e Borba para amanhã ao início da noite. São as únicas localidades do distrito de Évora com previsão horária de neve. Também deverá nevar na Serra d'Ossa (concelho de Redondo e Estremoz).
> Prevê ainda alguma chuva a partir da hora de almoço, vamos ver se não começa mais cedo..
> Já o GFS prevê que toda a precipitação amanhã seja em forma de neve.
> ...


Boa noite, estou de regresso após vários anos sem postar nada aqui no fórum, mas sempre a acompanhá-lo... atenção que no distrito de Évora também Montemor-o-Novo tem previsão de neve no IPMA logo às 10 da manhã... vamos ver se teremos sorte...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (8 Jan 2021 às 22:56)

Por Cuba (Alentejo) hoje foi o dia mais frio com a máxima a não passar dos 7.6°C batendo a máxima mais baixa da estação que era de 7.7°C de dia 6. Vento forte gélido e sensação terrível ao estar na rua. 
Atuais 3.4ºC que já vão sendo a mínima do dia.
Para quem referia que o vento podia ser um entrave à neve, durante o dia registei vento médio de 40-50km/h de NE e nas últimas horas tem baixado bem, agora vai em 20-25km/h e já rodou para N...


----------



## JPAG (8 Jan 2021 às 22:57)

João disse:


> Boa noite, estou de regresso após vários anos sem postar nada aqui no fórum, mas sempre a acompanhá-lo... atenção que no distrito de Évora também Montemor-o-Novo tem previsão de neve no IPMA logo às 10 da manhã... vamos ver se teremos sorte...



Sim, nem tinha reparado. Diria que estamos dependentes da precipitação. Caso chova pelo menos na Serra de Monfurado é capaz de nevar qualquer coisa


----------



## João (8 Jan 2021 às 23:07)

JPAG disse:


> Sim, nem tinha reparado. Diria que estamos dependentes da precipitação. Caso chova pelo menos na Serra de Monfurado é capaz de nevar qualquer coisa


Sim, vamos a ver, eu preferia ver nevar aqui na minha varanda, na cidade, pela segunda vez... desde que aqui vivo... há dez anos, pois estou de quarentena... vamos ter esperança!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2021 às 23:07)

Boa noite pessoal a reportar da gralheira.
-4°c
Céu limpo
Ainda com neve do fim de semana passado

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (8 Jan 2021 às 23:09)

Reparei agora que o IPMA também prevê neve no domingo para Barrancos. Situação pouco habitual de se ver...


----------



## white_wolf (8 Jan 2021 às 23:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa noite pessoal a reportar da gralheira.
> -4°c
> Céu limpo
> Ainda com neve do fim de semana passado
> ...


Com tanto gelo que caiu durante a semana... Essa neve está como um tijolo


----------



## white_wolf (8 Jan 2021 às 23:23)

O mapa Gfs aparece com precipitação em forma de neve para amanhã cota 0 para Cinfães... Contudo o Ipma não refere precipitação para Cinfães... 

Não entendo...

Por esta altura já não deveria de estar mais definido..


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

Termino o dia com uma nova mínima, de *5.2ºC*. A máxima foi de *10.4ºC*.

Actuais 5.3ºC e céu agora pouco nublado.


----------



## Fpinto (8 Jan 2021 às 23:35)

O IPMA para amanhã dá mínima de -3 e máxima de 0 para a Pampilhosa da Serra.... sem percipitação.
Por isso, vou apostar no modelo da GFS, que sempre nos dá um bocadinho de neve.


----------



## manganao (8 Jan 2021 às 23:37)

caem flocos de neve em Barrancos, Alentejo


----------



## manganao (8 Jan 2021 às 23:39)

manganao disse:


> caem flocos de neve em Barrancos, Alentejo



alguém confirma ?


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2021 às 23:52)

Boa noite.

Por aqui está frio, ando nos negativos.
Céu límpido, atmosfera espectacular hoje, com céu magistral para observação de astros.
O vento é fraco.

*Tmín: - 4,1ºC
Tmáx: 7,9ºC
Tactual: - 1,2ºC

EMA de Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: -5,5ºC
Tmáx: 8,2ºC
Tactual: 2,0ºC (23.40h)

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 1,8ºC
Tmáx: 6,6ºC
Tactual: **- 1,7ºC *(23.00h)​
A 300 metros (aprox.) de casa, junto ao rio Eiriz, coloquei um termómetro com um RS. A Mínima foi excelente!






Bom seguimento meteorológico e bom fim de semana.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2021 às 23:53)

white_wolf disse:


> Com tanto gelo que caiu durante a semana... Essa neve está como um tijolo


Sim tem neve e muito gelo amanhã posto fotos pra já -5°c
Estou bastante desanimado com as previsões..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2021 às 00:01)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Mais um dia frio, sendo que hoje a sensação de frio é acentuada e de que maneira pelo vento.
> 
> ...



Boa noite!

A mínima da madrugada acabou por ser batida e é temperatura atual de 4.1ºC. Sente-se uma ligeira brisa que está a abrandar a descida da temperatura.

Os dados estão lançados!


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 00:04)

E começa o filme...

Nuvens a chegar, vento a acelerar e temperatura a subir *2.4ºC*

Só queria voltar a 2010 ..


----------



## vamm (9 Jan 2021 às 00:04)

3ºC


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 00:06)

Boa noite 
Por Gondomar 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 1,7°C
73% hr 


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2021 às 00:12)

Boas... Temperatura por aqui nos* 2.6ºC *, ontem a máxima ficou nos* 4.7ºC*


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Jan 2021 às 00:15)

+2.6ºC, vento fraco 15km/h


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Jan 2021 às 00:15)

+2.6ºC, vento fraco 15km/h


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 00:17)

Alguém confirma 
Aguaceiros de neve 
Perto de Miranda Douro (Palacoulo)
E junto parque do Douro  internacional ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 00:19)

Para finalizar por hoje digo que estão 2,4 °C e 38% HR. Com o vento existente lá fora não permite a temperatura descer mais.


----------



## srr (9 Jan 2021 às 00:20)

Os únicos efeitos da Filomena por aqui hoje;


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2021 às 00:41)

Por Coimbra, -2,2°C.


----------



## jonyyy (9 Jan 2021 às 00:52)

Nevisca fraco por aqui..


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 00:54)

Gente, estou a ver neviscos  !!

Sigo com 2.6ºC

Imagem de radar:


----------



## pax_julia (9 Jan 2021 às 00:58)

Por Beja temperatura em queda na última hora. Às 0h estavam 4°C. Actualmente estão 1,7°C. Céu nebulado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 01:04)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Gente, estou a ver neviscos  !!
> 
> Sigo com 2.6ºC
> 
> Imagem de radar:



A minha máquina não permite perceber  na filmagem os neviscos, mas não estava nada à espera!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 01:09)

Neva na Serra de São Mamede, perto da fronteira.


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2021 às 01:10)

Boa noite,

Belver: 1.1°C vento nulo e céu encoberto. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 01:10)

De acordo com uma amiga minha, está a nevar em Santo António das Areias (Marvão).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 01:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Gente, estou a ver neviscos  !!
> 
> Sigo com 2.6ºC
> 
> Imagem de radar:



Em Tondela??? 
Não posso ir dormir, é isso?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 01:13)

Gelo 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 01:14)

joralentejano disse:


> De acordo com uma amiga minha, está a nevar em Santo António das Areias (Marvão).


Parece que já é a precipitação que vem de Leste, tal como previsto. Há uns pozinhos no radar, parece que está a ser suficiente para deixar alguns flocos espessos. O radar já mostrou uns pixels aqui em cima, é estar atento. 

2.9ºC aqui, 1.8ºC na alta da cidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 01:15)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Em Tondela???
> Não posso ir dormir, é isso?



Talvez, eu não estava à espera, já coloco aqui o meu fraco video, no video podem parecer chuviscos mas estive na rua e confirmo que são neviscos e continuam.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 01:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Talvez, eu não estava à espera, já coloco aqui o meu fraco video, no video podem parecer chuviscos mas estive na rua e confirmo que são neviscos e continuam.



Já me fizeste abrir a persiana do meu quarto e ir à varanda. Não dei conta que caísse nada, nem flocos nem chuviscos, mas está um gelo lá fora e 'cheira' a neve. Não sei explicar isto mas é o que é.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 01:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Talvez, eu não estava à espera, já coloco aqui o meu fraco video, no video podem parecer chuviscos mas estive na rua e confirmo que são neviscos e continuam.



Aqui está:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 01:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui está:



Obrigada! Tu queres ver que Tondela vai ver neve e Viseu nicles?


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 01:23)

Confirmo que acabei de ver flocos de neve, espessos mas ainda algo molhados, a cair aos 400m em Portalegre!  Aguaceiro muito breve de flocos dispersos.

Diria que a cota anda pelos 300, tendo em conta que deu para flocos sem ser um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 01:25)

Flocos maiores agora!!!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 01:29)

Alguns ecos a Nordeste daqui e vê-se qualquer coisa a esvoaçar junto aos candeeiros. Estou aos 272m, duvido que seja mais do que chuviscos. 

*3,8ºC* e 65% de hr.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 01:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Flocos maiores agora!!!



Manda para cá.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 01:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Alguns ecos a Nordeste daqui e vê-se qualquer coisa a esvoaçar junto aos candeeiros. Estou aos 272m, duvido que seja mais do que chuviscos.
> 
> *3,8ºC* e 65% de hr.


Pode ser, a cota no GFS está nos 100m e a descer para esta hora. Mais coisa menos coisa pode dar para nem que seja chuva congelada


----------



## Intruso (9 Jan 2021 às 01:34)

Venham de lá essas fotos!!!
E que a neve chegue a Penafiel por favor


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 01:35)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Manda para cá.



A minha câmara não filma nada de jeito, vou tentar o telemóvel.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 01:42)

Neste momento o que estava no radar já desapareceu, mas é bom sinal porque parece haver potencial para precipitação, veremos amanhã ou ainda durante esta noite. Já foi melhor do que os últimos anos ver 10 segundos de flocos a esvoaçar


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 01:47)

Lindo agora!! Aguaceiro consistente!


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 01:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Lindo agora!! Aguaceiro consistente!



Permanecem 2.5ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 01:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Permanecem 2.5ºC



Também quero!


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2021 às 01:57)

Em Alenquer nem sequer uma mínima de jeito este evento dá, 4ºC neste momento...não fosse o tombo nas máximas e nem se dava por nada.


Mr. Neves disse:


> Permanecem 2.5ºC


E já neva por esses lados !


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Jan 2021 às 02:05)

*Pessoal de Lisboa, ainda há uma luz lá no fundo, pequena, mas acesa, ainda dá para ter em conta, vamos a ver, o GFS tem andado sempre a descontar, mas ainda deixou a base:






https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=38.78&lon=-9.39&lang=en&type=txt&units=m
Serra de Sintra, vamos ver no que pode vir, já me dava por contente ver flocos





Já o ECM coloca tais flocos a cair a partir do Leste de Lisboa, sim, seria apenas uns flocos, nada de mais, mas acho que já seria bom, é ver se vier*


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 02:06)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Também quero!


Estava prevista precipitação para aí na noite de hoje? É relativamente perto daqui, uns 100km, vamos ver se cai algo. O céu está parcialmente nublado.


----------



## beiras18 (9 Jan 2021 às 02:09)

Vão caindo uns flocos dispersos também pelo Fundão

Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Andre Marinho (9 Jan 2021 às 02:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Gente, estou a ver neviscos  !!
> 
> Sigo com 2.6ºC
> 
> Imagem de radar:


Sou novo por aqui.
Podem dizer o nome do radar?


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Jan 2021 às 02:11)

Andre Marinho disse:


> Sou novo por aqui.
> Podem dizer o nome do radar?



É o radar do IPMA, podes pesquisar e facilmente encontras. No Website tens de escolher a opção "radar dinâmico" para veres como está nesse mapa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 02:13)

Eu sou grato, eu sou grato !!!


----------



## Andre Marinho (9 Jan 2021 às 02:13)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> É o radar do IPMA, podes pesquisar e facilmente encontras. No Website tens de escolher a opção "radar dinâmico" para veres como está nesse mapa.


Muito Obrigado


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 02:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu sou grato, eu sou grato !!!



E pronto já parou de nevar, sigo com 2.5ºC. Talvez tenham sido os únicos exemplares... Já foi muito bom!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 02:21)

Eddy disse:


> Estava prevista precipitação para aí na noite de hoje? É relativamente perto daqui, uns 100km, vamos ver se cai algo. O céu está parcialmente nublado.



Para Viseu não estava.


----------



## Cesar (9 Jan 2021 às 02:22)

Começa a nevar no concelho de Aguiar da Beira, freguesia de Pena Verde.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2021 às 02:24)

Atenção Coimbra!!!


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 02:27)

Aguaceiros de neve perto de Coimbra 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2021 às 02:31)

Se nevar em Coimbra enquanto estou na Figueira, nem sei o que faço


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2021 às 02:37)

hoje ninguém dorme  se cair um floco no meu quintal eu aviso!

continuo nos 4ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2021 às 02:40)

Nevisca no Canhoso (Covilhã), a 480m altitude, puxado a vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 02:41)

A cota estará à volta dos 0 metros aí mais para norte. Pode muito bem cair uns farrapos em cidades como Coimbra, Tomar, Fátima, Abrantes, etc..


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2021 às 02:43)

Nevisca no Canhoso (Covilhã), a 480m altitude, puxado a vento.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2021 às 02:45)

Pesquisem tempo em Coimbra no Google


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2021 às 02:55)

O radar tem muita chva? ai pra norte, entre Ferreira do Zêzere e Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2021 às 02:56)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Pesquisem tempo em Coimbra no Google


dá NEVE!


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2021 às 02:56)

Daqui (gondomar) da para ver as nuvens para sul

Sigo com frio e céu limpinho

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2021 às 03:00)

Eu desmaio se Leiria tiver a visita da neve sem eu estar lá presente


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2021 às 03:05)

No Canhoso (Covilhã) já começa a pintar a relva e telhados, agora nevisca mais forte, com o vento a assobiar.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2021 às 03:12)

Pelo radar dinâmico, verifico que os neviscos devem estar a chegar a C. Branco, ainda que de raspão. Tenho acesso remoto à webcam do meu computador no trabalho, portanto, se nevar saberei.


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2021 às 03:12)

Por aqui neva, mas a temperatura ainda esta nos 1.6ºC


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2021 às 03:13)

aqui pelo Tortosendo cai uma neve muito seca mas em pouca quantidade


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2021 às 03:14)

0.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 03:15)

O IPMA lá admite que pode nevar a cotas mais baixas, no próprio dia...  



> Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais prováveis no interior e a
> partir do meio da manhã, sendo de neve acima de 400/600 metros
> de altitude, *podendo temporariamente nevar em cotas mais baixas*.


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2021 às 03:16)

panda disse:


> Por aqui neva, mas a temperatura ainda esta nos 1.6ºC


-6 nas penhas da saude devia estar mais frio cá em baixo


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 03:16)

Por gondomar 
0,5°C
74% hr 
Céu limpo 
Vejo nuvens a sul de Gondomar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 03:18)

Por aqui 2.3ºC, se não acontecer mais nada já me dou por satisfeito!

Finalmente após quase 11 anos, regressou alguma neve aqui ao buraco durante mais de 1H.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2021 às 03:34)

aquela chuvinha podia era atravessar o tejo cá para o ribatejo sul


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 03:42)

Bem, hora de dormir, se bem que parece que a circulação da precipitação neste momento está favorável a que se possa formar qualquer coisa aqui de novo...  Vento moderado a forte de NE, rajada de 38 km/h e 2.8ºC.


----------



## Mix7 (9 Jan 2021 às 03:58)

Cai uma neve muito fina, mas intensa em Ferreira do Zêzere... vai acumulando nos carros e telhados ! Desta não estava à espera, pelo menos hoje


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 04:05)

Mix7 disse:


> Cai uma neve muito fina, mas intensa em Ferreira do Zêzere... vai acumulando nos carros e telhados ! Desta não estava à espera, pelo menos hoje



Ecos bem interessantes por aí:


----------



## Mix7 (9 Jan 2021 às 04:17)

Flocos bem grandes agora e neva bem  !! Bem que surpresa !


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 04:19)

Ventania imensa por aqui, so falta mesmo a neve...


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2021 às 04:25)

Nevisca no Estreito (Oleiros) a 700m altitude:
https://www.windy.com/pt/-Webcams/Portugal/Centro/União-de-Freguesias-de-Estreito-e-Vilar-Barroco/Serra-do-Moradal/webcams/1597915105?39.958,-9.448,8


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 04:27)

Assinaturas de radar correspondentes ao período em que nevou aqui:


----------



## rubenpires93 (9 Jan 2021 às 04:35)

Aumenta a intensidade do vento com algumas rajadas. Será que vem puxada a vento e começa a nevar?


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 04:45)

rubenpires disse:


> Aumenta a intensidade do vento com algumas rajadas. Será que vem puxada a vento e começa a nevar?



Ainda é capaz de chegar aí alguma coisa sim, está atento porque pelos ecos deverá ser uma neve fraquinha. O problema desta precipitação estratiforme é que tão rápido ela se forma como se desfaz...


----------



## Mix7 (9 Jan 2021 às 04:47)

Por aqui já parou mas ainda deu pra tirar umas fotos do que acumulou ! 
Entretanto chegam me relatos de estar a nevar na chamusca e na auto estrada A13 perto de Tomar !


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2021 às 04:56)

estou a ganhar sono mas com aquela mancha a descer o ribatejo até estou com medo de me deitar e arrepender, 1ºC aqui


----------



## rubenpires93 (9 Jan 2021 às 05:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ainda é capaz de chegar aí alguma coisa sim, está atento porque pelos ecos deverá ser uma neve fraquinha. O problema desta precipitação estratiforme é que tão rápido ela se forma como se desfaz...


Bem é hora de ir dormir. Não estou muito confiante. Veremos se durante o dia cai alguma coisa. Mas não estou muito confiante. Saudades do 9 e 10 de Janeiro de 2010.


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 05:08)

Bom dia,

Resumo da noite


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 05:12)

Para o registo, a análise frontal do MetOffice:

Ontem, 8, às 18h:





Hoje às 00h:





Há uma faixa central de precipitação em movimento Norte-Sul:


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 05:28)

Uma noite que oscilou em torno de zero graus, aqui é bastante rara.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 05:43)

Esta faixa de precipitação é certamente apenas virga na sua maior parte, não há registo de precipitação em quase todas as estações, IPMA e WU, por onde tem passado.
No entanto não exclui que tenham caído flocos de neve em pontos mais elevados.






Só encontrei *0,7 mm* em Montalvo, perto de Constância, entre as 4:35 e as 5:00, com descida de temperatura até aos *2,2ºC*.








Corresponderá àquele eco verde mais claro, em movimento para Sul



david 6 disse:


> estou a ganhar sono mas com aquela mancha a descer o ribatejo até estou com medo de me deitar e arrepender, 1ºC aqui


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2021 às 05:48)

ainda aqui mas acho vou deitar, vou deitar mexer telemovel só para fazer mais um tempinho mas acho que não vou apanhar nada, a parte leste do concelho coruche talvez ainda apanhe algo, eu estou na parte mais a oeste, se apanhar é no limite e se chegar cá a parte oeste não tem quase nada, sigo igual com 1ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2021 às 06:00)

A sério que o radar foi abaixo


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2021 às 06:08)

Bom dia, por aqui ja nevou por volta das 3 h, durante uns minutos e ja estava a pegar, vamos ver durante dia.


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 07:35)




----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 07:37)

Bom dia,

em Azinhoso ameaça nevar a qualquer momento, céu muito escuro e pesado  *-1.1ºc *actuais 

Vento com algumas rajadas de E/ENE.

O que se passa com o radar dinâmico do IPMA?? 

Parece que é de "propósito"


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2021 às 07:43)

Bom dia, hoje bem diferente dos outros dias, geada negra com vento moderado e 0°C,  muitas nuvens. Primeira foto é de ontem










PS: Serra do Açor branca, será geada ou neve, aqui não tive precipitação!
Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 07:50)

Bom dia, por aqui estão 1,9 °C e 39% HR e foi essa a temperatura mínima. O vento não permitiu descer a temperatura mais. Céu completamente escuro com bastantes nuvens. Por um lado o vento não deixou descer a temperatura mas pode ser que deixe a temperatura estagnada e também não a deixe subir muito ao longo do dia. Com tão baixa humidade seria provável nevar com 2/3 graus caso haja precipitação.


----------



## Cesar (9 Jan 2021 às 07:58)

Continua a nevar mas pouco por Prado minha terra, com o vento ainda forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 07:59)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, hoje bem diferente dos outros dias, geada negra com vento moderado e 0°C,  muitas nuvens. Primeira foto é de ontem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na verdade, acho que podes ter perdido alguns aguaceiros de neve pela madrugada aí na zona. Na serra do Açor deve ser neve. A tua estação provavelmente não contabilizou porque se tratou de uma baixa quantidade de precipitação e talvez o teu pluviómetro não tenha resolução suficiente.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 08:23)

E o radar em " baixo"...
Isto não pode ser só coincidência.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 08:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Confirmo que acabei de ver flocos de neve, espessos mas ainda algo molhados, a cair aos 400m em Portalegre!  Aguaceiro muito breve de flocos dispersos.
> 
> Diria que a cota anda pelos 300, tendo em conta que deu para flocos sem ser um aguaceiro forte.


Eu dormi que nem uma pedra, portanto não dei por nada.


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2021 às 08:29)

Miranda do Douro, o termómetro do carro marca 1°C. O vento muito forte traz alguns flocos misturador. A Sul e a Leste o céu está carregado.


----------



## srr (9 Jan 2021 às 08:31)

aqui 2.2graus

ceu nublado, nao ameaçador de nada
nuvens claras


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 08:31)

*2ºC*, muito  escuro a Este.


----------



## Srbt (9 Jan 2021 às 08:39)

Bom dia

Arraiolos -1º e já esteve a nevar! Cairam algum flocos há minutos.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 08:45)

Mínusculos flocos agora em Azinhoso que  esvoaçam ao sabor do vento forte, *-0.8ºc* actuais


----------



## srr (9 Jan 2021 às 08:46)

Ha relatos de alguns flocos numa faixa, 
entre Tomar e Chamusca, mto fracos
nem dao para fotos, segundo os colegas
do facebook.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 08:47)

Nickname disse:


> *2ºC*, muito  escuro a Este.



Vou voltar para a cama mas se acontecer alguma coisa, grita!


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 08:50)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Vou voltar para a cama mas se acontecer alguma coisa, grita!



Vão cair uns flocos por aqui e aí nada, não me espantava! 
Mas o mais certo é ficarmos os dois a ver navios...


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2021 às 08:51)

Neva em Trancoso, por aqui vê-se algo pairar no ar :-) com muito vento


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 08:52)

Nickname disse:


> Vão cair uns flocos por aqui e aí nada, não me espantava!
> Mas o mais certo é ficarmos os dois a ver navios...



Mau, já estou de mau humor por nem 4 horas ter dormido e tu ainda agoiras! Só por causa disso vai cair aqui e aí nada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 08:53)

Nickname disse:


> Vão cair uns flocos por aqui e aí nada, não me espantava!
> Mas o mais certo é ficarmos os dois a ver navios...



Não digam isso, o grosso da precipitação supostamente ainda está para vir. Eu é que talvez já não tenha a mesma sorte...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 08:54)

A minha esperança para ver algo mais consistente aqui em Azinhoso é mais logo à tarde, frio não falta, nem á superfície e muito menos em altitude 












Pode ser que venha alguma instabilidade vinda de Leste e  que dê boa neve, é que só falta mesmo isso: precipitação.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 09:00)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Mau, já estou de mau humor por nem 4 horas ter dormido e tu ainda agoiras! Só por causa disso vai cair aqui e aí nada.


A acontecer alguma coisa em Viseu penso que só lá para o fim da tarde / noite, mas o melhor é ir acompanhando pois os modelos não apanham com exatidão onde a precipitação vai ocorrer.
Até o IPMA anda às aranhas, há pouco previa chuva, agora já prevê neve.
Aqui sigo com cerca de 0°c, só falta mesmo a precipitação.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jan 2021 às 09:02)

Ja caíram flocos de neve em Vila Viçosa deu para ver na web


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2021 às 09:05)

Boas! 

Parabéns aos que já viram  a "mais desejada"! 

Aqui pela Azambuja temos céu nublado por nuvens médias e registo 4,4ºC. A mínima da noite foi 2,6ºC.

Veremos a quem sai lotaria!


----------



## Srbt (9 Jan 2021 às 09:06)

Já neva também em Évora e na Igrejinha!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (9 Jan 2021 às 09:07)

Já perguntei à minha mãe, se tinha visto alguma queda de neve, em Évora e não viu.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (9 Jan 2021 às 09:12)

Relato, agora sim, de alguns flocos no centro histórico de Évora.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 09:15)

https://www.rainviewer.com/weather-radar-map-live.html

Segundo o radar, muita neve em Espanha como seria de esperar, a  ver se chega cá alguma coisa.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 09:16)

Fui agora à rua, e estão a cair uns flocos de neve.


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Jan 2021 às 09:19)

Está a cair uns farrapos de neve no Entroncamento e na zona de Tomar.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2021 às 09:23)

Pelo Sátão notam-se pequenos flocos a pairar ao sabor do vento. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 09:26)

Snifa disse:


> https://www.rainviewer.com/weather-radar-map-live.html
> 
> Segundo o radar, muita neve em Espanha como seria de esperar, a  ver se chega cá alguma coisa.



Obrigado pela ligação, muito útil para o meu projecto.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2021 às 09:30)

Moura: precipitação sólida, escassa, ao sabor do vento! Pequenos cristais que ressaltam no chão. Vê-se um ou outro floco maior e mais leve! Falta mesmo é mais precipitação!


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2021 às 09:32)

Está a nevar em Évora!!!

Enviado do meu M2007J20CG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2021 às 09:33)

Bom dia,

Maravilhosos relatos por aqui. Ao fim do dia também quero algo para mim!! 

Mínima de *3.5ºC* e actuais 5.3ºC. O dia segue com Sol e céu pouco nublado, para já.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2021 às 09:34)

Hoje à noite na vila do Paúl, concelho da Covilhã (foto Bruno Batista, via Facebook Meteoestrela)


----------



## João Branco (9 Jan 2021 às 09:37)

Bom dia, geada em Rio Tinto, Gondomar.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 09:37)

Continua a nevar aqui, o evento começa bem.


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 09:38)

Mínima de 5,8 °C.
Céu pouco nublado.
Acho que por estas bandas o evento é mesmo para esquecer


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 09:41)

Confirmo a neve em Vila Viçosa. Por agora parece ter parado, mas qualquer aguaceiro que vier deverá ser em forma de neve


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Jan 2021 às 09:42)

Aqui também caem uns flocos pequenos de neve! Atuais +0.5ºC em subida


----------



## Srbt (9 Jan 2021 às 09:43)

Em Arraiolos parou de nevar, esperamos que chegue precipitação, as previsões apontam neve a partir das 15h com a chegada da precipitação. Vamos aguardar!


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 09:46)

Neva com intensidade. Parece estar a agarrar


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 09:48)

Parabéns aos felizardos que estão a ver neve 
Por Gondomar céu limpo 
Tive a mínima mais baixa da estação 
-1,6°C
Geada 
Temperatura atual de 0,3°C



Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 09:48)

Começa a cair um floquitos de neve aqui por Fátima


----------



## mecre90 (9 Jan 2021 às 09:52)

Neva em Brazoes, Tomar!!!!! Yes


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2021 às 09:52)

Isto está a compor-se!



(e vídeos)


Aqui para as lezírias do Tejo será preciso um milagre, se visse 5 minutos de flocos já ficava contente! 

Para já temperatura na casa dos 5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 09:53)

Vão caindo uns flocos por Arronches


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 09:58)

Bom, por aqui evento terminado, não passa disto, autêntico fiasco com F grande, nem chove, nem neva, nem nada, só vento e mais vento com muito frio, bah..de qualquer modo parabéns aos sortudos 

Vá, deixem-me lá ter os meus 5 minutos de lamentos, chorar um pouco e enterrar já o evento, (que por aqui em neve não se enterra de certeza) a ver se as coisas mudam por aqui...   

Sigo com 0.1ºc, vento forte e céu nublado.


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2021 às 10:01)

Será que ainda cai neve mais junto ao litoral em Porto de Mós?


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 10:01)

Já parou e o céu abriu um pouco. Só as pessoas mais atentas é que conseguiram ver esses floquitos de neve.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 10:02)

A mínima foi de *1.6ºC*

Por agora muito vento de leste e 3.2ºC com céu geralmente nublado. Gostava de ter mais umas surpresas mas os modelos estão muito maus.ste


----------



## Mammatus (9 Jan 2021 às 10:03)

Bom dia, 

Está frio, mas é devido ao vento que sopra de norte moderado com algumas rajadas mais forte.
Temperatura de uns modestos 7.6°C.

Está sol embora com nebulosidade a surgir de leste, com efeito a maior nebulosidade está localizada em todo o quadrante leste.

Parabéns a quem está a ser presenteado com o elemento branco, nunca criei grandes expectativas à ocorrencia de um evento histórico, tipo 29/01/2006, por estas bandas.

Imagem de satelite de há pouco


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2021 às 10:08)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por Azeitão mínima de* 1.7ºc* , e hoje com muito sol,* 6.9ºc* atuais   Nuvens a Leste e no mar, há momentos na vida  assim   Grande abraço aos companheiros do Meteo.Pt que estão a ser presenteados com o maravilhoso elemento branco, por aqui inveja mas da boa ,ok,  nada de agoiros   Aproveitem , e não se esqueçam, a malta quer ver registos para não lavar as vistas só aqui do nossos vizinhos espanhóis! Mais logo quando nevar por cá eu juro que também farei o mesmo .


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 10:10)

Aqui caem uns flocos desde há 1 hora, claro que por agora não dá para grandes fotos, pois ainda nada acumulou, vamos esperar que a precipitação aumente de intensidade.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 10:16)

Penso que dá para ter uma ideia:

Isto abaixo dos 300m e em pleno Alentejo, faltando apenas 1 dia para fazer 11 anos desde a última vez que nevou por aqui. 

Continuam a cair! Mal caem na superfície, derretem logo, mas já é um grande dia! Eu disse que se visse uns flocos já ficava contente.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2021 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

Esta sempre foi a noite mais gelada, o vento ontem à noite acalmou e a temperatura começou a descer bem. Quando saí de casa tinha -2,7°C, não sei se ainda desceu mais algum bocadinho. Ontem Merelim sempre passou os -5°C com uma mínima de -5,2°C e hoje às 8h marcava -5,1°C, talvez ainda deve ter tocado nos -5,5°C. Por pouco que não passou o -6,1°C de 19 de janeiro de 2017 e os -6,3°C de 1995.

Vê-se as nuvens para este que parece que não saiem do sítio. Não vamos ter neve aqui, mas ao menos tivemos estes dias bem gelados.


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 10:21)

Por aqui  agora espreita o sol apesar de querer estar novamente a encobrir. Pode ser que venha algum aguaceiro. Os floquitos de neve apenas duraram os 5 minutos e teve de ser para os mais atentos. Pode ser que venha mais alguns aguaceiros fracos. O limite mesmo de esses aguaceiros deve ser ser mesmo aqui Fátima pois quando olho para oeste já se vê céu limpo.  Agora 2,6 ° C e 41 % HR.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2021 às 10:22)

Parabéns aos sortudos


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 10:25)

Évora


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2021 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

Pelo Sabugal aguaceiros/períodos de neve, em geral fracos, com alguma acumulação.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 10:28)

Boas. Neva muito fraco por aqui com 2.4ºC. É neve ainda relativamente molhada, nem dá para acumular.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 10:29)

Por aqui agora, peço desculpa pela qualidade.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 10:31)

Está a nevar bem na Vidigueira: http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-...7RJDwreQ8iy8CBQUW3O4xwiHffjKbvYFt8Xoq3H76rFLU

Em qualquer local onde haja ecos no radar, está a nevar, basicamente. 

Neva de forma mais consistente agora. Muitos floquinhos em cima das coisas já, apesar de continuarem a derreter rapidamente.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2021 às 10:31)

Angelstorm disse:


> Está a cair uns farrapos de neve no Entroncamento e na zona de Tomar.


Bom dia. Sortudo e a todos os outros que hoje vão receber o famoso e escasso elemento branco.
Liguei aos meus pais e posso dizer que caíram uns farrapos em Tomar,  meu pai foi à padaria do outro lado da rua e levou com uns farrapitos.

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (9 Jan 2021 às 10:35)

Pelas 6h30 estavam 0ºC, agora estão 3ºC.
Céu limpo, o vento continua e a norte está nublado com cara de nuvens de neve 
Por aqui não deve cair nem um farrapinho de neve para amostra


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 10:40)

Relatos de neve um pouco por todo o Alentejo, incluindo locais improváveis do distrito de Beja, como Albernoa, Moura, Selmes e até no Torrão. No distrito de Évora nevou um pouco por toda a parte, incluindo localidades a menos de 300m de altitude.

Por aqui depois de uma paragem voltam a cair mais uns flocos pequenos. Deverá continuar assim de forma intermitente até ao período da tarde, altura em que está previsto mais precipitação


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 10:41)

A temperatura está a subir vertiginosamente, o vento de leste não está a ser eficaz na contenção da subida 

Por agora 4.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2021 às 10:41)

Boas...a secura continua ....muito tinta se gastou nos últimos dias...não vai dar em nada ,nublado e  seco ,com 3.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 10:48)

*3.3ºC* por aqui, nublado e vento moderado, com alguma rajadas bem fortes.
Mínima de *0.6ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 10:49)

Continua a neve fraca, no entanto deverá haver um interregno ao início da tarde com o aumento das cotas (e depois diminuição de novo). Chover seria mau para qualquer acumulação, mas não que esteja à espera disso 

2.4ºC com 75% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2021 às 10:50)

Por aquí 2,3°C, bastante vento e céu nublado


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 10:53)

Já a parar o "nevisco".


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2021 às 10:53)

0°C no Sarzedo (Covilhã), com ligeiros aguaceiros de neve  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Branco (9 Jan 2021 às 10:53)

Mais uma foto de Rio Tinto.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Jan 2021 às 10:54)

Confirmo neve na Cuba. Já caia bem. E zonas abaixo dos 200m... (Vidigueira tbm certamente). Escuro para o lado de Évora e sol para Beja


----------



## dahon (9 Jan 2021 às 10:55)

Raios, aquela mancha a nordeste dava jeito que avançasse mais.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 10:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já a parar o "nevisco".


Aqui continua, e está assim há mais de 2 horas, pena é que ainda não dê para acumular, aguardemos pela tarde e noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2021 às 11:00)

Boas...já alguns flocos ao sabor do vento ....não deve coisa para abundar...Espanha está um caos ,na capital abunda e bloqueou a cidade desde ontem ,com 3.1ºC .


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 11:00)

O meu termómetro já marca 8 ºC.
Muitos de nós criamos demasiadas espectativas. É inevitável 
Aposto que quando voltar a nevar no litoral será sempre quando nenhum modelo dá esperanças a médio/curto prazo.
A 29 de janeiro de 2006 nenhum modelo mostrava certamente qualquer vestígio de neve no litoral centro (ou pelo menos de Leiria para baixo) a 2/3 dias do evento, ou até mesmo no dia anterior! Creio que nesse dia a desilusão foi para o litoral norte, se não estou em erro. Desta vez tivémos alguns modelos que nos deram aquele 5% de esperança.
Parabéns aos contemplados!
Venha é a chuva que estamos a começar a precisar dela, assim como menos frio para aquecermos as casas


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 11:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui continua, e está assim há mais de 2 horas, pena é que ainda não dê para acumular, aguardemos pela tarde e noite.


Pois, é aquela diferença destas pequeninas manchas de precipitação que por vezes nem 2 km têm.  Aqui ainda esvoaçam umas coisas mas muito, muito mais dispersas e infrequentes do que antes.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2021 às 11:02)

Estremoz: neva desde as 10h00, com 2,0 ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 11:05)

Bom dia.
*3,7°C* de mínima por Carnaxide. *7,7°C* neste momento.
Eu ainda tenho esperança de ver alguns farrapos com os aguaceiros de logo à noite aqui pelo litoral.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 11:05)

A mancha de precipitação que aqui estava parece já estar a fugir. Depois de lavar os olhos esta manhã, é esperar pela tarde... 2.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 11:09)

Por Gondomar céu a ficar nublado 
2,8°C atuais 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## PapoilaVerde (9 Jan 2021 às 11:10)

Neva na Glória, uma aldeia perto de Estremoz e na encosta da Serra d'Ossa a cerca de 400 m de altitude.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2021 às 11:13)

Bom dia, manhã com as temperaturas a rondarem os *-6ºC*. Agora nuvens palha a chegarem e a abrandarem o aquecimento.


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 11:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom dia.
> *3,7°C* de mínima por Carnaxide. *7,7°C* neste momento.
> Eu ainda tenho esperança de ver alguns farrapos com os aguaceiros de logo à noite aqui pelo litoral.



Era bom era. Se caísse aí, também cairia aqui 

8,1 ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 11:17)

Já parou, agora é aguardar pela tarde e noite.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2021 às 11:20)

Ainda está a nevar em Castelo Branco!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 11:22)

O GFS 6z, se bem que agora vale quase zero, continua a dar um aumento das cotas entre as 12 e as 15h, sempre com precipitação, vamos ver no que dá. Depois baixa a cota para 0-50 de novo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 11:26)

Bom dia

Uns ligeiros flocos passam pelo vento aqui no centro de Portalegre. Pena que a precipitação parece ser escassa e o radar também não ajuda nada...
Em Esperança posso confirmar a queda de neve, sem acumulação mas o suficiente para que escorra a água pelas goteiras dos telhados.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 11:27)

Aqui continuam a cair flocos, misturados com sleet. A cota deve estar a aumentar, sim. 

*2,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## Nashville (9 Jan 2021 às 11:28)

Esta a nevar na serra de Monsanto


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2021 às 11:28)

Portalegre, a neviscar o suficiente para me deixar pintas brancas no capot. 3.1°C. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 11:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> O GFS 6z, se bem que agora vale quase zero, continua a dar um aumento das cotas entre as 12 e as 15h, sempre com precipitação, vamos ver no que dá. Depois baixa a cota para 0-50 de novo.



A previsão automática do IPMA alterou durante a manhã, pois antecipou e prolongou durante mais horas. Mas sem o radar a funcionar em condições e com precipitações tão ligeiras, estamos todos às cegas. Só mesmo a observação de todos poderá ajudar.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 11:30)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A previsão automática do IPMA alterou durante a manhã, pois antecipou e prolongou durante mais horas. Mas sem o radar a funcionar em condições e com precipitações tão ligeiras, estamos todos às cegas. Só mesmo a observação de todos poderá ajudar.


Esperemos que haja mais após esta mancha de precipitação, porque se não ia sair a previsão bem furada para a tarde. Vamos esperar, nowcasting.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 11:32)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A previsão automática do IPMA alterou durante a manhã, pois antecipou e prolongou durante mais horas. Mas sem o radar a funcionar em condições e com precipitações tão ligeiras, estamos todos às cegas. Só mesmo a observação de todos poderá ajudar.


Pois, o radar vai abaixo sempre quando mais se precisa dele. As manchas atuais de precipitação apareceram de um momento para o outro e deve ser isso que vai acontecer durante a tarde. 

Não é tão bom, mas o radar do wunderground não engana. https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap

Para aparecer a precipitação, basta selecionar na tabela do lado direito "radar".


----------



## ZéCa (9 Jan 2021 às 11:32)

Aqui a ficar bem nublado, mas chuva nem vê-la. Neve, nem em sonhos. Frio e algum vento gélido. Por agora 6,8°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 11:33)

Continua a neve, mas não acumula. Assim que toca nas superfícies derrete...


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Jan 2021 às 11:34)

Alguns flocos brancos a cair neste momento em CB arrastados pelo vento, não sei se é neve, são pequeninos e não acumulam.


----------



## Intruso (9 Jan 2021 às 11:37)

Na Maia tempo a ficar nublado!
Será que iremos ter uma surpresa por cá?

Edit: e já agora estão 4ºC por cá


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2021 às 11:41)

Bom dia.

*Nos eventos anteriores o radar tem ficado "off". Ninguém me tira da cabeça que é PROPOSITADO, que algum(ns) mau(s) funcionário(s) do IPMA resolve "cortar" as pernas à comunidade amadora, como que o radar e a análise meteorológica fosse um FEUDO de uns quantos iluminados.*
Desculpem o desabafo, mas sei que muitos tem isto "debaixo da língua" para dizer\escrever.

Agora sim, por cá temos algum vento, que fez subir um pouco a temperatura. Nada que preocupe, a esperança é praticamente zero de ver o elemento branco. Mas fico contente de outros o verem. 
Temos nebulosidade a entrar devagarinho vinda de E.

*Tmín: - 2,8ºC
Tactual:  2,9ºC
Hr: 50%

EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: - 3,4ºC
Tactual: 2,8ºC (11.20h)
Hr: 44%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 3,4ºC
Tactual: 0,0ºC (11.00h)
Hr: -*​


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2021 às 11:41)

Agora em Almeida, vai nevando com pouca intensidade. Desde o alto da Sapinha se nota alguma acumulação, cerca de 1 a 2cm.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2021 às 11:43)

https://m.facebook.com/cidadefalcao/

Pinhel.


----------



## Nuage (9 Jan 2021 às 11:44)

Já neva em Marvão


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 11:45)

Está a querer ficar encoberto novamente. Não sei é se tenho temperatura suficiente para nevar caso haja precipitação. 3,8 °C e 44% HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 11:46)

Apenas o radar dinâmico está "off"... O estático que sempre existiu está bem de saúde e dá para ver os radares individuais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 11:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> *Nos eventos anteriores o radar tem ficado "off". Ninguém me tira da cabeça que é PROPOSITADO, que algum(ns) mau(s) funcionário(s) do IPMA resolve "cortar" as pernas à comunidade amadora, como que o radar e a análise meteorológica fosse um FEUDO de uns quantos iluminados.*
> Desculpem o desabafo, mas sei que muitos tem isto "debaixo da língua" para dizer\escrever.
> ...



Aposto que é para evitar que o site vá abaixo, pois o processamento de informação das análises do radar deve consumir muitos dados e leva ao bloqueio dos servidores. Mas, sinceramente, é uma vergonha que um produto tão importante para todos, amadores ou não, fique desativado nestas ocasiões...


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2021 às 11:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esperemos que haja mais após esta mancha de precipitação, porque se não ia sair a previsão bem furada para a tarde. Vamos esperar, nowcasting.



A partir de agora é *SnowCasting*!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2021 às 11:48)

*Cai neve em Tomar (c/ fotos e vídeos)*

A manhã deste sábado, 9 de janeiro, fica marcada pela queda de alguns flocos de neve em Tomar e nos concelhos vizinhos.

Desde as 8h30 que, intercaladamente, vai caindo alguma neve, conforme mostram as imagens partilhadas nas redes sociais.

Em Ferreira do Zêzere, uma zona mais alta, o fenómeno meteorológico foi mais visível.

https://tomarnarede.pt/sociedade/cai-neve-em-tomar-c-fotos-e-videos/


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2021 às 11:48)

Estremoz: continua a nevar bem, mas sem acumulação no solo... 2,4 ºC por agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 11:54)

Pelo radar parece é estar a fazer buraco aqui, e no satélite todas as nuvens a rodar aqui em volta, querem ver que ainda ficámos com o centro da depressão aqui e nem vai dar para muito mais precipitação?  2.9ºC. Céu bem mais claro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2021 às 11:55)

Bom dia,
Depois duma madrugada calma e dum amanhecer com céu limpo, a manhã foi-se tornando cada vez mais nublada e com o céu mais fechadas, com as nuvens a virem lentamente de leste. De facto, já há ecos no radar na zona da Landeira - será que a precipitação ainda chega aqui? Mesmo que chegue, tenho dúvidas que neve, pois a temperatura está demasiado alta: estão 7,8°C. O vento, esse sim, diminui bastante a sensação térmica, que hoje está bera!  

Por outro lado, parece-me que a Foia e o Espinhaço de Cão também poderão ter neve hoje, devido aos aguaceiros que têm vindo de noroeste. Sagres segue com um acumulado interessante de 2,5 mm neste momento...


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 11:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> querem ver que ainda ficámos com o centro da depressão



Quando se deslocar, pode ser que haja mais instabilidade nos flancos. 
Por aqui continuam a surgir alguns flocos pedidos no vento. A sensação térmica é bastante desagradável.. Se nevasse como devia ser, ficava menos frio...


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2021 às 11:58)

Arredores de Beja

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...034&anchor_composer=false&ref=watch_permalink


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2021 às 11:58)

Por aqui ainda não caiu nada do ceu


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 11:58)

Atenção 
Malta de Lamego 
Neve próxima da cidade 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2021 às 12:01)

Muito frio junto ao Palacio da Pena.
Uns 3 graus certamente.
Céu  a tapar.


----------



## almeida96 (9 Jan 2021 às 12:01)

Por aqui tem sido mais do mesmo: frio, mas não daquele que gera geada. 

Mínima de *3,3ºC*. Por agora *6,7 º C* e céu encoberto.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 12:02)

Pelo radar, a precipitação começa a adensar-se no Ribatejo. Eu estaria atento se morasse nessa região.


----------



## RStorm (9 Jan 2021 às 12:02)

Bom dia

Ontem e hoje têm sido marcados pelo vento e pelo céu nublado, acentuando-se mais no dia de hoje com indícios de instabilidade no horizonte.
O vento tem soprado em geral moderado do quadrante NE-E, por vezes com rajadas.

Parece que já neva em alguns pontos da região sul, veremos como corre o resto do dia 

Ontem: *3,4ºC / 10,1ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *2,3ºC *
T. Atual: *7,2ºC *
HR: 45%
Vento: NE-E / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 12:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quando se deslocar, pode ser que haja mais instabilidade nos flancos.
> Por aqui continuam a surgir alguns flocos pedidos no vento. A sensação térmica é bastante desagradável.. Se nevasse como devia ser, ficava menos frio...


Esperemos que sim que começo a ficar habituado de mais a estas "rotundas"  Flashbacks de 2006.


----------



## Paula (9 Jan 2021 às 12:06)

Bom dia.

Por Vila Real hoje. Céu a tapar e muito  frio.


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2021 às 12:09)

a precipitação é muito fraca não sei se vai passar disso, a facilidade com que a neve acumulou nalguns locais como Ferreira do Zerere mostra o quanto a cota está baixa


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 12:10)

Neva timidamente em Azinhoso com 0.9ºc


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 12:10)

Gondomar 
Muito frio está hora 
2,6°C
Céu a ficar tapado 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2021 às 12:11)

Estremoz: neva agora com muita intensidade... acumulação de neve por todo o lado. 1,7 ºC


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2021 às 12:14)

Gerofil disse:


> *Estremoz: neva agora com muita intensidade... acumulação de neve por todo o lad*o. 1,7 ºC



Queremos fotos!!!


----------



## Fpinto (9 Jan 2021 às 12:14)

Por aqui começou a nevar.  No início  uns farrapinhos discretos, a mas agora mais densa. Temperatura: 2,2º e a descer...


----------



## Srbt (9 Jan 2021 às 12:15)

Arraiolos, neve com intensidade na ultima meia hora!


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 12:16)

Tudo igual por aqui, céu nublado, muito vento.
*3.6ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 12:16)

No centro da cidade está a nevar com mais intensidade . @SpiderVV mando alguma para ai


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 12:18)

Optimismo ...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 12:20)

Voltar a nevar com mais intensidade por aqui ao sabor do vento. Ela bem tenta pegar, mais falta ainda mais intensidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 12:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> No centro da cidade está a nevar com mais intensidade . @SpiderVV mando alguma para ai


Nada de nada aqui mais abaixo, nem chuvisco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2021 às 12:22)

Boas....continua a cair...agora com mais intensidade ,com 3.1ºC .


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 12:22)

https://odigital.sapo.pt/neve-continua-a-cair-no-alentejo-c-fotos/?no_cache=1610194769


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2021 às 12:25)

Estremoz: neva com muita intensidade e já com muita acumulação... Por favor, não se dirigem para cá pelo perigo de ficarem retidos no caminho devido à neve e ao gelo (Estremoz fica num sinclinal).


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 12:25)

Madrid, em 1904: https://www.tiempo.com/noticias/ciencia/gran-nevada-de-madrid-fotos-nieve-noviembre.html

1960/2004: https://www.tiempo.com/ram/7527/las-nevadas-en-madrid-entre-1960-y-2005/


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Jan 2021 às 12:26)

Fui dar um giro à rua, o termómetro da farmácia marcava 2ºC, continuam os flocos de neve.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 12:26)

Flocos grandes agora, neva com mais intensidade!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 12:27)

Neva com alguma intensidade aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 12:28)

Recomeçou o "nevisco" muito fraquinho com flocos finos. Está difícil ser como no Baixo Alentejo. Parece um pouco mais desfeita desta vez, coincidindo com o aumento da cota temporário.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2021 às 12:28)

*Utilizadores que têm mais que uma localização no seu perfil ou que estejam noutro local, por favor indiquem onde se encontram quando colocarem mensagens, por favor.*

Obrigado


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2021 às 12:28)

Alguns farrapos pelo ar, mas quase 4,5°C


----------



## Sleet (9 Jan 2021 às 12:29)

Caem uns flocos de neve em Loriga, e ao longe parece nevar com maior intensidade no alto da Serra do Açor. Mas não parece "com vontade" de continuar por muito tempo...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 12:30)

Por aqui continua assim, flocos, sleet, tudo um pouco...


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Jan 2021 às 12:36)

Por aqui parou, o vento a soprar forte agora.


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 12:38)

Neva com mais intensidade agora em Vila Viçosa. Houve um período de 10 min de água neve que molhou tudo, então não acumula nada por enquanto..


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 12:38)

Muita virga pelos céus de Lisboa agora. Temperatura nos *8,3ºC*.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 12:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> A acontecer alguma coisa em Viseu penso que só lá para o fim da tarde / noite, mas o melhor é ir acompanhando pois os modelos não apanham com exatidão onde a precipitação vai ocorrer.
> Até o IPMA anda às aranhas, há pouco previa chuva, agora já prevê neve.
> Aqui sigo com cerca de 0°c, só falta mesmo a precipitação.



Obrigada! Sim, vou estar atenta. Hoje estou por casa, logo tenho tempo para olhar para o ar.


----------



## Xurro (9 Jan 2021 às 12:39)

Castelo Branco - Cansado


----------



## Srbt (9 Jan 2021 às 12:39)

Arraiolos há cerca de 50 minutos


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 12:41)

Há pouco.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 12:41)

Neva com mais intensidade! No entanto é muito molhada, está a molhar o chão, a cota deve andar rés-vés com os 400m...


----------



## pedro303 (9 Jan 2021 às 12:41)

Boas em Viseu cai um ou outro farrapito de neve mal se vêem...

Enviado do meu M2004J19C através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 12:42)

E já parou de repente... Vamos ver se a cota baixa.


----------



## ALV72 (9 Jan 2021 às 12:43)

Já há precipitação na Serra da Lousã vista de Poiares


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 12:43)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/uenMwoFuBmUkj1Wv7


----------



## Fpinto (9 Jan 2021 às 12:43)

Por aqui começou a nevar.  No início  uns farrapinhos discretos, a mas agora mais densa. Temperatura: 1,8º e a descer...


----------



## Srbt (9 Jan 2021 às 12:44)

Mais uma 
Fotografia de Paula Pastaneira


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2021 às 12:46)

Tímidos flocos de neve!


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2021 às 12:46)

Acabou de nevar um pouco em Tondela, uns farrapos ao vento.

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6013 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 12:49)

Últimas 24 horas da reflectividade do radar de Coruche:


Análise das 06h de hoje:





Comparar com a previsão de ontem a 24 horas, para a mesma hora de hoje:


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 12:55)

Em Azinhoso boa densidade e flocos grandes, cai com força agora.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2021 às 12:57)

Estremoz: continua a nevar, mas agora mais fraco. Muita acumulação.


----------



## baojoao (9 Jan 2021 às 12:57)

Pelo concelho de Nelas vai "nevando". Que rica volta de bike. Vão caindo uns flocos de neve muito finos, mas por vezes já em alguma quantidade. Por volta das 12:30, aqui em Casal Sancho, já se notavam e bem, mas por agora parou. Até na Ponte Pinoca(cerca de 200 metros) iam caindo alguns flocos 

Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 12:57)

Toby disse:


> Madrid, em 1904: https://www.tiempo.com/noticias/ciencia/gran-nevada-de-madrid-fotos-nieve-noviembre.html
> 
> 1960/2004: https://www.tiempo.com/ram/7527/las-nevadas-en-madrid-entre-1960-y-2005/



*28/11/1904*
Portugal também esteve envolvido?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2021 às 12:58)

*Utilizadores que têm mais que uma localização no seu perfil ou que estejam noutro local, por favor indiquem onde se encontram quando colocarem mensagens, por favor.*

Obrigado


----------



## carlitinhos (9 Jan 2021 às 13:00)

Pelo Fundão vai neviscando toda a manha mas sem qualquer acumulação por tão fraca quantidade ter caido, aguardemos.


----------



## jotasetubal (9 Jan 2021 às 13:00)

Pela serra de Grândola (Sobreiras Altas) chegou a chuva, com pingos grossos mas esporádicos e a temperatura caiu dos 8 graus para os 5 graus.






A minha vista para Este.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 13:02)

Atenção Eixo :
Vila real / Lamego
Neve próxima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 13:03)

Flocos de neve minúsculos na gralheira.
Nem chegam ao chão.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2021 às 13:03)

7ºC aqui por Alenquer, minima foi de 4ºC ...ou seja, nada de interessante e nada como em 2006 e um pouco em 2007.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 13:06)

Por aqui nem um floco que tenha visto.
*3.9ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2021 às 13:06)

Chegou a nevar bastante em Lisboa espaçadamente até aos anos 50...existem mts fotos para o provar. 



Toby disse:


> *28/11/1904*
> Portugal também esteve envolvido?


----------



## Jpm88 (9 Jan 2021 às 13:06)

Boas pessoal!!!

Começam a cair uns flocos pelo Tortosendo.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2021 às 13:10)

Estremoz: volta a nevar com grande intensidade. 3 cm de neve sobre os carros. Formação de placas de gelo sobre os passeios. 2,0 ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 13:12)

Por aqui confirmo que há bocado avistei uns mini-flocos mas mesmo minúsculos e espaçados. Agora já não caem.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2021 às 13:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: volta a nevar com grande intensidade. 3 cm de neve sobre os carros. Formação de placas de gelo sobre os passeios. 2,0 ºC





Incríveis relatos até mesmo pela temperatura!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Jan 2021 às 13:15)

A precipitação está a intensificar-se à medida que se aproxima de Coimbra, vamos ver se não há surpresas.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2021 às 13:16)

Estremoz está assim






Enviado do meu M2007J20CG através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2021 às 13:16)

Espectacular, o Alentejo salva a honra do convento!! Ha mais fotos de neve por terras Alentejanas? 




Srbt disse:


> Mais uma
> Fotografia de Paula Pastaneira


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Jan 2021 às 13:17)

Voltam a cair alguns flocos levados pelo vento, desculpem, são tão poucos que não dá para tirar foto.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 13:17)

A "Filomena" na Madeira:


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 13:19)

jamestorm disse:


> 7ºC aqui por Alenquer, minima foi de 4ºC ...ou seja, nada de interessante e nada como em 2006 e um pouco em 2007.


Temos um longo dia pela frente ainda.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 13:20)

Está difícil falta precipitação mais intensa...
-1°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 13:21)

Time-lapse experimental, imagens quase em tempo real obtidas aqui: https://www.rainviewer.com/weather-radar-map-live.html


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2021 às 13:23)

Continuam os micro flocos...


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2021 às 13:24)

O meu primo acabou de falar em neve em Évora


----------



## Intruso (9 Jan 2021 às 13:26)

Mandem para aqui para o litoral norte, que isto está nublado e frio, só falta a precipitação


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2021 às 13:29)

N_Fig disse:


> O meu primo acabou de falar em neve em Évora


Sim, neva em Évora mas sem acumulação. Agora parou. Vamos esperar por mais chuva


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 13:29)

Acumulados de precipitação (água) de ontem:


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2021 às 13:32)

céu encoberto 6ºC, parece estar "chuva" para a parte leste do concelho coruche


----------



## JJViseu (9 Jan 2021 às 13:33)

Por Valpaços mantém céu nublado e frio.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 13:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está difícil falta precipitação mais intensa...
> -1°c
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Neve em Valongo ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 13:35)

Neva copiosamente no centro de Portalegre


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2021 às 13:35)

O frio por aqui está de fazer "bater o dente", se caísse por cá uns flocos já ficava satisfeito, já li relatos desta manhã em Botequim, concelho de Torres Novas, hoje pelas 9:30, mas sem fotos, é sempre dificil.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 13:36)

Fóia até agora é a única EMA IPMA com acumulado registado em condições de temperatura propícias a neve:





Outras estações (raras) com acumulados: Alvega, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo e Sagres.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 13:39)

Radar 
Já neva em Lamego ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 13:40)

Bem, por aqui só praticamente chuva neste momento. A cota subiu mesmo, radar do wunderground bastante certeiro. No entanto, na serra deve estar a nevar bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 13:44)

Aqui a neve está muito mais (ainda mais...) fininha e misturada com chuvisco, parece que a cota deve estar mesmo mais alta até do que o GFS indica  Vamos ver a tarde. 2.9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 13:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Neva copiosamente no centro de Portalegre


Que diferença  A cota deve estar rés-vés!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 13:45)

Alegrete (480/490m):


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2021 às 13:45)

Praia das Rocas em Castanheira de Pera


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 13:49)

Contente por ver nevar novamente em Vila Viçosa, mas um pouco desiludido com a não acumulação 
Na última hora variou entre água-neve e aguaceiros, mas agora parou. Cota 400m, com 1.4°C, a 15 km de Estremoz mas sem acumulação na vila. Acredito que nas zonas mais altas do concelho possa haver alguma acumulação. 
Deverá nevar mais durante a tarde e início de noite, mas como está tudo molhado não sei se vai "pegar". 
As imagens de Estremoz que já vi são espetaculares! A diferença de temperatura não é muita e o desnível é de apenas 20/30 metros em comparação com Vila Viçosa, mas a sorte calhou ao concelho vizinho


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 13:50)

Penso que esta é mais uma daquelas situações em que a serra é prejudicial para a cidade/zonas mais baixas devido à direção que a precipitação está a tomar. A serra faz um estilo de efeito de Fohen que afeta a capacidade de formação de precipitação/frio/convecção e a cota consegue ficar mais alta do que sítios como Évora ou Beja. É mandar destruir a serra nestes eventos   É igual com as trovoadas e instabilidade.

2.8ºC.


----------



## dahon (9 Jan 2021 às 13:50)

Já esvoaçam uns farrapos pequeninos pelo ar.


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2021 às 13:51)

Mais intenso agora, mas flocos muito finos


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 13:54)

Os mini-flocos parecem agora mais frequentes. Queria-os, pelo menos, do tamanho do que tenho tatuado no meu ombro.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 13:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que esta é mais uma daquelas situações em que a serra é prejudicial para a cidade/zonas mais baixas devido à direção que a precipitação está a tomar. A serra faz um estilo de efeito de Fohen que afeta a capacidade de formação de precipitação/frio/convecção e a cota consegue ficar mais alta do que sítios como Évora ou Beja. É mandar destruir a serra nestes eventos   É igual com as trovoadas e instabilidade.
> 
> 2.8ºC.


É simples, fazes 10 kms e vais até à serra.
Por aqui vai nevando, mas sem acumular até agora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2021 às 13:56)

7.1°c por Azeitão , e uma sensação térmica de 4.1°c , um grizo daqueles   Apenas 40% de HR, tudo em "ponto rebuçado" para a precipitação chegar cá mais ao final do dia, altura em que a cota deve voltar a baixar, e ver uns flocos à janela 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 13:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> É simples, fazes 10 kms e vais até à serra.
> Por aqui vai nevando, mas sem acumular até agora.


Não é  bem assim  Fica um pouco frustrante haver condições no geral para nevar bem, mas as condições locais afectarem isso de forma negativa eheheh.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2021 às 13:57)

Boa tarde! 

Vim até Foros da Charneca (no limite entre os concelhos de Benavente e Coruche). Por aqui céu muito mais escuro e prometedor do que estava quando saí da Azambuja. O carro marcava 7°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2021 às 13:58)

StormRic disse:


> Fóia até agora é a única EMA IPMA com acumulado registado em condições de temperatura propícias a neve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Há de certeza problemas com esses valores. Em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo há 2 horas atrás havia acumulação, impossível apenas 0,1mm. Na Guarda também há acumulação e continua a nevar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 13:59)

Flocos maiores e queda na vertical. Vamos ver se acumula
https://photos.app.goo.gl/sCZadJS2WKXaw8u49


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 14:00)

joselamego disse:


> Neve em Valongo ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Gralheira

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 14:01)

Continuam os micro flocos pela gralheira.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 14:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Flocos maiores e queda na vertical. Vamos ver se acumula
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/sCZadJS2WKXaw8u49


Aqui na cidade quanto mais para cima, melhor, já que não temos a mesma sorte do baixo Alentejo. 

Aqui mais abaixo aos 400m estamos com água-neve fraca. Há alguns flocos mas também está a chover. Enfim, melhor que nada mas os modelos definitivamente não conseguem lidar com zonas em volta de serras. 2.7ºC.
De manhã sim era neve mais espessa.


----------



## rubenpires93 (9 Jan 2021 às 14:02)

almeida96 disse:


> Por aqui tem sido mais do mesmo: frio, mas não daquele que gera geada.
> 
> Mínima de *3,3ºC*. Por agora *6,7 º C* e céu encoberto.


Que haveremos de dizer aqui em Castelo Branco com a direção da precipitação.. 
3º C, céu muito nublado, já houve farrapos..


----------



## Between (9 Jan 2021 às 14:06)

Pelo radar já deve haver alguma animação nos arredores de Vila Real, vamos ver se há "força" para passar a serra do Marão e trazer alguns flocos para a minha zona.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 14:07)

-1°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 14:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui na cidade quanto mais para cima, melhor, já que não temos a mesma sorte do baixo Alentejo.
> 
> Aqui mais abaixo aos 400m estamos com água-neve fraca. Há alguns flocos mas também está a chover. Enfim, melhor que nada mas os modelos definitivamente não conseguem lidar com zonas em volta de serras. 2.7ºC.
> De manhã sim era neve mais espessa.


Pena que tenha sido neve húmida no início, pois agora estaria a acumular...
Há uns anos que não via nevar desta forma.


----------



## FJC (9 Jan 2021 às 14:09)

Boa tarde!
Neva em Cernache Bonjardim e na Sertã, segundo relatos no Facebook.


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 14:09)

Between disse:


> Pelo radar já deve haver alguma animação nos arredores de Vila Real, vamos ver se há "força" para passar a serra do Marão e trazer alguns flocos para a minha zona.



Aqui em Vila Real ainda nada de precipitação.


----------



## Stromberg1977 (9 Jan 2021 às 14:12)

Em São Sebastião da Giesteira concelho de Évora neva incessantemente desde as 11.50


----------



## Between (9 Jan 2021 às 14:13)

Eddy disse:


> Aqui em Vila Real ainda nada de precipitação.



Estava a ver pelo Wunderground, uma pena então :/


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 14:14)

Já há neve acumulada nas paredes do Castelo de Marvão visíveis na webcam do MeteoAlentejo. Neva com intensidade também em Portalegre. 

Por aqui parou tudo.  Parece-me que o centro da depressão está a Sudeste daqui.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2021 às 14:15)

Estremoz: continua a nevar, por vezes com intensidade. Temperatura de 1,9 ºC. Fotografias coloco logo mais tarde.

Neva desde as 10h00 da manhã.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 14:16)

Neve moderada por aqui! Mas não pega.


----------



## talingas (9 Jan 2021 às 14:16)

Portalegre 0,9ºC e o cenário tem sido este na ultima hora... Ainda sem acumular.


----------



## telegram (9 Jan 2021 às 14:17)

As encostas da Serra da Lousã visíveis de Miranda do Corvo já têm neve acumulada. 

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 14:17)

2.1ºC, a baixar bem!


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 14:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Neve moderada por aqui! Mas não pega.


Por aqui é também húmida, pois derrete assim que entra em contacto com as superfícies. Espero que baixe a temperatura durante a tarde e haja flocos mais consistentes


----------



## Cesar (9 Jan 2021 às 14:19)

Recomeçou a nevar na minha terra Prado, Aguiar da Beira.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 14:20)

Imagens da TVI 24 com Estremoz com acumulação


----------



## white_wolf (9 Jan 2021 às 14:20)

Neve na Gralheira??

Estranho... Cinfães a poucos quilómetros... Nada...

Até com abertas no céu...

Cinfães ficará aquém deste evento.

Inveja as imagens transmitidas pela RTP vindas de Madrid...


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 14:21)

David sf disse:


> Há de certeza problemas com esses valores. Em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo há 2 horas atrás havia acumulação, impossível apenas 0,1mm. Na Guarda também há acumulação e continua a nevar.



Sem dúvida. Os pluviómetros derretem a neve assim que ela cai? Espanta-me a escassez de acumulados, realmente.

Mora e Estremoz:


----------



## white_wolf (9 Jan 2021 às 14:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Imagens da TVI 24 com Estremoz com acumulação


Estou a ver.. Podiam mandar alguma para o norte


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 14:22)

Por aqui, Céu pouco nublado e 10°C


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 14:24)

A humidade está a aumentar com a baixa de temperatura portanto é neve "dos pobres" mesmo mas já é melhor do que qualquer evento nos últimos anos  1.8ºC com 86% HR.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 14:24)




----------



## ZéCa (9 Jan 2021 às 14:25)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui céu nublado com abertas. A chuva andou por perto, mas até agora, nada por aqui. Neve então é uma miragem. Nem pensar!
Frio sim. Agora 8,7ºC e não deverá aumentar muito mais. Humidade baixa, 42%.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2021 às 14:25)

Banda de precipitação está por cima de Coimbra e está a chegar á Serra de Aire!


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 14:25)

Stromberg1977 disse:


> Em São Sebastião da Giesteira concelho de Évora neva incessantemente desde as 11.50



Bem vindo! E belo vídeo de estreia! Venham mais!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 14:26)




----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 14:27)

Estremoz à hora de almoço:


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 14:28)




----------



## Srbt (9 Jan 2021 às 14:29)

Arraiolos, volta a nevar com intensidade!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 14:29)

Estremoz bem brindada...


----------



## baojoao (9 Jan 2021 às 14:32)

Por aqui continuam os períodos intermitentes de flocos muito finos, por vezes mais intensos, mas na maioria das vezes quase nem se notam.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 14:32)

Estremoz à mesma altitude e mesmo assim aqui nem se compara  Impressionante, muito bom.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 14:33)

white_wolf disse:


> Neve na Gralheira??
> 
> Estranho... Cinfães a poucos quilómetros... Nada...
> 
> ...


Flocos minúsculos 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FJC (9 Jan 2021 às 14:34)

telegram disse:


> As encostas da Serra da Lousã visíveis de Miranda do Corvo já têm neve acumulada.
> 
> Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk



Pela camara em directo da Praia das Rocas, também se nota as encostas brancas da Serra, no lado oposto. E contunua a cair uma neve fraca em Castanheira de Pera.


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 14:34)

Sim parece estar a chegar aqui. Está a meros kms vamos ver se tem força para chegar aqui a célula é mesmo résvés


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 14:35)

E pronto estou assim há 1 hora não passa disto...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2021 às 14:38)

alguma coisa do que se ve no radar pode vir a dar neve?


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 14:38)

Aqui pelo Reguengo já vai pegando, está a nevar abaixo dos 600m, mas só está a acumular a partir dessa altitude.
Já coloco fotos e videos.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 14:38)

Continua a nevar mas está a formar poças de água no chão como se fosse chuva, nada a ver com Estremoz. Noutras zonas do distrito parece que acumula um pouco mais. 1.7ºC.


----------



## Sleet (9 Jan 2021 às 14:38)

Neva há cerca de 2 horas, mas sem muita intensidade e puxada a vento, pelo que só agora os campos e os telhados começam a mudar de cor. Acumulação só acima dos 1000 metros. Temperatura nos 0 °C


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 14:39)

Aguaceiros mais sólidos novamente.
Na falta de acumulação mais um vídeo de Estremoz:


----------



## telegram (9 Jan 2021 às 14:39)

FJC disse:


> Pela camara em directo da Praia das Rocas, também se nota as encostas brancas da Serra, no lado oposto. E contunua a cair uma neve fraca em Castanheira de Pera.


Também já vi um vídeo de neve no centro de Figueiró dos Vinhos. 

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALV72 (9 Jan 2021 às 14:39)

A Serra da Lousã já tem bastante acumulação, principalmente na parte mais virada a Góis.


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2021 às 14:40)

Neva novamente em Évora, a ver se começa a acumular


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 14:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estremoz à mesma altitude e mesmo assim aqui nem se compara  Impressionante, muito bom.


Vantagens de não ter uma serra onde o efeito fohen é muito frequente.  Aqui em Arronches pouco chove, porque tal como disse, o centro da depressão parece estar a sudeste e muito perto. Para além disso, a serra também serve de barreira, claro. Também não neva porque estou abaixo dos 300m e a cota está acima disso neste momento, certamente. Independentemente daquilo que aconteça nas próximas horas, a neve da manhã já deu para lavar as vistas. Tendo em conta a realidade do nosso pequeno retângulo, ter isto já é muito bom!


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2021 às 14:40)

Em Viseu ainda só meia dúzia de farrapos volta meia volta. Vento moderado com rajadas e a temperatura a descer ligeiramente, a rondar já os 3,6°C


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 14:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Vantagens de não ter uma serra onde o efeito fohen é muito frequente.  Aqui em Arronches pouco chove, porque tal como disse, o centro da depressão parece estar a sudeste e muito perto. Para além disso, a serra também serve de barreira, claro. Também não neva porque estou abaixo dos 300m e a cota está acima disso neste momento, certamente. Independentemente daquilo que aconteça nas próximas horas, a neve da manhã já deu para lavar as vistas. Tendo em conta a realidade do nosso pequeno retângulo, ter isto já é muito bom!


Já não me queixo, verdade, mas é frustrante ver os outros locais com acumulação e aqui ser isto, mesmo à mesma altitude


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 14:43)

Por aqui, há algo que começou a alterar-se: a neve começa a fixar-se nos vidros das janelas, enquanto há 15 minutos derretia.


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2021 às 14:44)

Seguem as fotos do dia:

Até Barca d'Alva apenas apanhei alguns farrapos, e não havia vestígio de acumulação de neve. Nos locais mais abrigados havia "estalactites" de gelo:







Ao longo de todo o percurso paralelo ao Douro Internacional o vento soprava muito forte o que fez subir as temperaturas. Em Barca d'Alva o carro registava 8ºC. A subir para Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo começam a aparecer os primeiros sinais de neve no Alto da Sapinha:






Onde algumas aves de rapina tentavam lutar contra o forte vento:






Só a partir de Escalhão se começou a notar acumulação de neve a sério, mas nada de extraordinário, a estrada esteve sempre limpa quase até Almeida. Em Almeida foi onde a acumulação de neve era maior, sendo já bastante complicado de conduzir no seu centro histórico:









































Continuei para Sul e em Vilar Formoso não havia quase acumulação, embora tivesse começado a nevar quando lá cheguei. Neste momento estou na Guarda e por aqui ficarei. Neva com intensidade moderada mas o vento forte dificulta a acumulação em zonas expostas. Amanhã de manhã subo ao centro da cidade para tirar umas fotos.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 14:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por aqui, há algo que começou a alterar-se: a neve começa a fixar-se nos vidros das janelas, enquanto há 15 minutos derretia.


A temperatura tem estado a descer e penso que seja geral, o que pode estar a ajudar nisso. Penso que a cota de neve também poderá estar a descer novamente.

Em Portalegre:

Aqui chove com um pouquinho de mais intensidade, dá para fazer pingar os telhados. 
*3,3ºC* atuais.* 1,9ºC* no Recanto e o wunderground mostra neve por lá.


----------



## carlitinhos (9 Jan 2021 às 14:51)

parou de neviscar, pelas previsões do IPMA já não seremos mais comtemplados por precipitação e assim se perdeu uma oportunidade de vermos um nevão, pode ser que lá mais para a frente o inverno nos traga mais oportunidades a todos os que a têm á porta disfrutem.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 14:51)

Aqui continua a neve constante mas fraca, mas está a formar poças como se tratasse de um aguaceiro normal. Assim nunca dá para acumular nada.


----------



## jfo (9 Jan 2021 às 14:53)




----------



## PapoilaVerde (9 Jan 2021 às 14:54)

<divclass="fb-post"data-href=""data-width="500"data-show-text="true"><blockquotecite=""class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><p>Não podemos deixar de partilhar com os nossos clientes e amigos esta maravilha com que foi bafejada a nossa cidade branca do Alentejo </p>Publicado por <ahref="https://www.facebook.com/aguiasdouro1/">Café Restaurante Águias D&#039;Ouro</a> em&nbsp;<ahref="">Sábado, 9 de janeiro de 2021</a></blockquote></div>


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 14:55)

Marvão


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Jan 2021 às 14:55)

Por Cuba após 1/2h menos frias, chegou aos 5.3ºC, voltou a descer a pique na última hora. Atuais 2.3ºC!! Promete...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2021 às 14:56)

O vento sopra de forma moderada, e muito gélido, começou a cair uns pingos á cerca de uns 10 minutos, nas nada de especial, nem molham o chão.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2021 às 14:59)

Boa tarde por aqui não chove, mas a serra do Açor está a pintar de branco, 5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## jfo (9 Jan 2021 às 14:59)

Quem tem fotografias de Évora?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2021 às 15:00)

Não há ninguém a seguir de Coimbra ? Deve estar a chover lá.


----------



## Paula (9 Jan 2021 às 15:00)

Em Sabrosa, Vila Real, nada de nada. Apenas muito frio e céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 15:00)

A estação acaba de acumular 0.2mm, mostra o quão líquida a "neve" está. Mesmo as fotos de Marvão mostram o chão um pouco molhado, parece-me que as cotas nos lixaram aqui no cantinho


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 15:01)

Vejo estes vídeos de Estremoz e dá-me vontade de chorar..


Todos os concelhos à volta de Estremoz com neve e alguma água-neve mas apenas acumula na zona de Estremoz


----------



## hjalves (9 Jan 2021 às 15:03)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não há ninguém a seguir de Coimbra ? Deve estar a chover lá.



Estou em Coimbra, por enquanto, nada.


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 15:05)

Para já chuva só muito miudinha que parece virga. Mas o céu é de neve muito barquinho. De vez em quando vê-se um floquito de neve. 3,7 ºC e 52% HR.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 15:06)

Flocos visivelmente maiores e mais consistentes. Que continue assim


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2021 às 15:06)

espetacular Estremoz 
por aqui todo o dia a nevar mas com micro flocos nada de acumulação


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 15:07)

Aqui não se passa nada, como de costume.


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2021 às 15:08)

Continuam os flocos finos...
Não espero muito mais que isto por aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 15:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Flocos visivelmente maiores e mais consistentes. Que continue assim


Aqui mais abaixo não confirmo, ainda são fininhos, mas esperarei.  Pelo radar a precipitação está  a resistir passar para a parte mais a sul da cidade...


----------



## Santofsky (9 Jan 2021 às 15:08)

O radar mostra precipitação em vários locais... mas não passa de virga. O ar nas camadas baixas está tão seco que toda a precipitação evapora ao entrar nessas camadas. Serão precisos no mínimo ecos verdes para a precipitação chegar às camadas baixas e assim "furar" o ar seco. Mas está difícil...


----------



## vamm (9 Jan 2021 às 15:11)

Por aqui o sol já desapareceu há 1h/2h, começou a ficar nublado, mas a temperatura mantem-se nos 7ºC.

Era bom que quem faz o relato por escrito, também partilhasse fotos... pelo menos quem não tem neve, nem nada a acontecer sempre lavava os olhinhos


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 15:11)

Há pouco aqui pelo Reguengo a 600m.
Um pouco mais acima aos 800m.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 15:12)

Já se notam novamente uns flocos a cair no meio da precipitação.

*0.8mm* acumulados. Pelo menos já acumulou qualquer coisa em Janeiro, para além daquilo que se tem acumulado devido ao derretimento das geadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 15:14)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/vCgeaMum7Y1qK7T88


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2021 às 15:15)

Aqui 7ºC ceu muito nublado, nada de chuva .


----------



## pax_julia (9 Jan 2021 às 15:15)

Caem flocos tímidos por Beja.


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 15:17)

Paula disse:


> Em Sabrosa, Vila Real, nada de nada. Apenas muito frio e céu totalmente encoberto.



Aqui no centro de Vila Real também ainda nada. A precipitação só deve chegar ao fim da tarde e já em forma de neve.


----------



## ALV72 (9 Jan 2021 às 15:17)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não há ninguém a seguir de Coimbra ? Deve estar a chover lá.


Eu estou a 25 KM em Poiares, e aqui ainda não choveu nada, mas para os lados da Serra da Lousã penso que esteja a cair um belo nevão.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 15:18)

A abrandar nesta zona, cai muito mais lentamente. Acho que a encosta da cidade está a fazer influência também.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2021 às 15:20)

Estremoz: algumas fotografias...


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 15:20)

Últimas 6 horas das imagens de satélite e massas de ar:


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2021 às 15:21)

JPAG disse:


> Todos os concelhos à volta de Estremoz com neve e alguma água-neve mas apenas acumula na zona de Estremoz


A diferença que faz 1 mísero grau muitas vezes. Ou meio grau...
É a vida!

Boa tarde.

Por aqui tudo sequinho, friinho que chegue, mas sem perspectiva de que chegue aqui o belo elemento.
Estive 1 hora e meia a ver a TVE no canal cabo!
Baaaahhhh! Aquilo é surreal, parece mesmo um nevão nos grandes lagos nos EUA. A quantidade é mesmo imensa!
Tudo fechado, nem os hospitais conseguem receber pacientes tal é a incapacidade de deslocação de meios com as estradas entulhadas de neve.

Sigo com 6,4ºC.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira está com 6,5ºC, e a EMA de Luzim-Penafiel com 3,4ºC.
Com humidade relativa inferior a 50%, se POR ACASO caísse algo do céu seria sob a forma sólida. Até porque nessa situação a temperatura iria baixar...Mas falta o elemento "precipitação".
Sei que muitos de vós já estão a chorar compulsivamente. *Sejam homens carago! Sejam mulheres carago!* Cabeça erguida, peito pra fora! Inspirem profundamente! e digam: - Pró ano é que é!


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2021 às 15:22)

ALV72 disse:


> Eu estou a 25 KM em Poiares, e aqui ainda não choveu nada, mas para os lados da Serra da Lousã penso que esteja a cair um belo nevão.


Farrapos de neve muito pequenos só visíveis em contraste agora mesmo volta


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2021 às 15:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: algumas fotografias...


Como eu, faltaste às aulas de desenho. Não faz mal, somos artistas impressionistas, cada obra de arte mete "uma impressão danada nos outros"!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2021 às 15:24)

Boas...houve uma pausa na produção ....a produzir novamente e com mais intensidade,de manhã os flocos vinham na direção de NNE puxados a vento,agora estão a vir de SEE  e menos vento,com 3.5ºC .


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 15:28)

Bom cenário na webcam de Marvão do MeteoAlentejo!


----------



## Marcos (9 Jan 2021 às 15:29)

Por aqui em Celorico da Beira (Beira alta ) a nevar neve muito humida com +2graus a 550 metros de altitude mas não pega subi aos 700 mettros e ai sim 0 graus e muita neve e a pegar bem, a ver se consigo colocar fotos, pesno que a beira alta está ser muito favorecida neste evento basta ver as serras em volta, lindo ;-)


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 15:30)

O maior nevão do século em Madrid segundo a imprensa espanhola.


----------



## Marcos (9 Jan 2021 às 15:31)

beira alta, celorico da Beira a 550 metros agua neve sem pegar a 700 metros está ssim:


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 15:31)

Por Mogadouro vão caindo uns flocos esporádicos, o sensor do carro  marca 1.0°c. Bastante escuro para leste e nordeste com precipitação visível.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (9 Jan 2021 às 15:32)

jfo disse:


> Quem tem fotografias de Évora?


Na página de facebook "Ebografias" há algumas fotos e vídeos.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 15:33)

David sf disse:


> Seguem as fotos do dia:
> 
> Até Barca d'Alva apenas apanhei alguns farrapos, e não havia vestígio de acumulação de neve. Nos locais mais abrigados havia "estalactites" de gelo:
> 
> ...





Davidmpb disse:


> Há pouco aqui pelo Reguengo a 600m.
> Um pouco mais acima aos 800m.





Dias Miguel disse:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/vCgeaMum7Y1qK7T88





Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: algumas fotografias...



Espectacular! Sinceramente, a ver estas belas imagens até nem tenho pena que por aqui nada aconteça em termos de precipitação. 

É só isto que se vê aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria:

Na direcção de Coruche, ENE:





E para WNW:


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2021 às 15:35)

Por Bragança caeem os primeiros flocos


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 15:35)

Aqui não tenho neve, mas vou vendo fotografias das localidades da serra, o que já é bom!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 15:38)

Na webcam da Quinta do Maral, em Sto António das Areias, nota-se bem a encosta de Marvão já com alguma neve: http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-maral/

Serra de S. Mamede na generalidade, também já pintada de branco, pelo o que vejo no instagram.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 15:43)

Mais de Estremoz:


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2021 às 15:44)

Eddy disse:


> O maior nevão do século em Madrid segundo a imprensa espanhola.


Segundo a AEMET é o maior nevão desde 1971. Significativo.


----------



## telegram (9 Jan 2021 às 15:45)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não há ninguém a seguir de Coimbra ? Deve estar a chover lá.


Chuviscos apenas. A acreditar no termómetro do carro, estão 8°.

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2021 às 15:45)

Continua em modo ligeiro ,dar uma voltinha pelo Twitter,meia Espanha de branco...é um mimo .


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 15:47)

Neve muito fraquinha com chuviscos, derrete assim que cai numa superfície... Presumo que esteja para desaparecer a precipitação em breve.


----------



## bigfire (9 Jan 2021 às 15:49)

Em Vila Real pode não haver neve, mas neste momento ocorre um incêndio florestal na Serra do Alvão.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2021 às 15:50)

Por Viseu, 4° sem vento, céu nublado y no pasa nada


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 15:54)

Sem precipitação de momento. A temperatura não desce dos 1.4°C.
Como seria de esperar a Serra d'Ossa também pintada de branco:


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 15:54)

Já começa também a pegar aos 500m, há pouco na Pedra Basta.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 15:57)

Temos acumulação a partir dos 500 mts, sensivelmente


----------



## vamm (9 Jan 2021 às 15:58)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar agora, a temperatura baixou para os 6ºC


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2021 às 15:59)

A reportar de Viseu mesmo a partir do centro Histórico. Vão caindo uns mini mini mini flocos de neve de forma espaçada. Para o pessoal do norte do distrito, tenham calma, sei que ver a nevar desde manhã em algumas zonas do país vos trás desapontamento, mas o que é certo é que para a nossa zona, segundo os modelos, só agora está a começar. Ao pessoal da cidade, calma. Alguma coisa vai cair, será suficiente ? Não sei, mas também só estamos agora no início!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 15:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Temos acumulação a partir dos 400 mts, sensivelmente


Não pode ser porque a zona baixa de Portalegre perto do Campo da Feira é 350-400m.  Diria que isso são 550m, mais perto da EMA do IPMA.

Aqui aos 400m alguns farrapos mais  grosso mas continua molhada.


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2021 às 16:00)

covilha já segue co valores negativos só que não há maneira de a precipitação aumentar


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 16:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não pode ser porque a zona baixa de Portalegre perto do Campo da Feira é 350-400m.  Diria que isso são 550m, mais perto da EMA do IPMA.
> 
> Aqui aos 400m alguns farrapos mais  grosso mas continua molhada.


Corrigido


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2021 às 16:06)

Se a Filomena entra pelo Algarve acima .........

Madrid com imagens impressionantes acumulações a rondar os 40 - 50 cm


----------



## hp20 (9 Jan 2021 às 16:07)

Boa tarde, pelo litoral norte não chega nada. Tinha tudo para nevar, que azar


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 16:08)

Engrossaram aqui os flocos mas caem muito lentamente e ainda se desfazem... 1.3ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2021 às 16:10)

Uma amiga minha diz que está a nevar em Fátima.


----------



## FJC (9 Jan 2021 às 16:12)

Castanheira de Pera parou a neve.
fica a vista para a Serra da Lousã.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (9 Jan 2021 às 16:14)

Na webcam do MeteoAlentejo aparece neve no Redondo.


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 16:14)

No Redondo, pela webcam MeteoAlentejo parece estar a nevar. Até me parece que já acumula qualquer coisa nos telhados, mas não consigo perceber bem. A localidade segue com 0.5°C.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 16:15)

as estações do alentejo central e da parte norte de beja começam a acusar a descida das temperaturas... sinal que a massa fria se está a mover para sul.
está a nevar com intensidade na parte norte da serra de aracena.

se a massa fria nos apanhar já durante a noite quem sabe se não neva nas partes mais altas do caldeirão.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 16:16)

As encostas das serras que circundam Portalegre já estão branquinhas.

Neve também já a acumular no Redondo: http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-redondo-2020/

Aqui por Arronches chove razoavelmente com alguns flocos pelo meio.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 16:17)

moura - barrancos... deve estar a cair com alguma intensidade.

pelo menos do lado de espanha isso acontece.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Jan 2021 às 16:17)

Aqui tem estado a chuviscar à 1h e até já tenho 0.5mm acumulados. A temperatura depois de cair bem estabilizou nos 1.9-2.0ºC... mas não há forma de recomeçar a cair a dita neve!.. o que falta?
‍


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 16:18)

Há algum registo de neve no Litoral Centro? (Fátima, Leiria, etc..)?
Por aqui céu muito nublado e 8,7 ºC.


----------



## hp20 (9 Jan 2021 às 16:18)

Qual é o melhor radar para acompanhar este evento? O do IPMA está off :/


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2021 às 16:20)

Agreste disse:


> moura - barrancos... deve estar a cair com alguma intensidade.
> 
> pelo menos do lado de espanha isso acontece.


Moura: Nada de nada! Nem chuva nem neve! Aguardemos...


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 16:21)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Moura: Nada de nada! Nem chuva nem neve! Aguardemos...



há um video de vila nueva do fresno... a 10 quilometros de mourão... flocos que se viam, não eram amostras.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 16:21)

A abrandar de novo... Pelo radar não sei se vai durar muito, parece que se está a começar a desfazer a mancha de Leste para Oeste.


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 16:22)

Por aqui só virga até ver se bem que a temperatura pode também ser elevada 3,7 ºC. Apenas vi 2 ou 3 floquitos.


----------



## nettle (9 Jan 2021 às 16:22)

Maceira a 10km de Leiria com 6.7°, algum vento mas nada de precipitação...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (9 Jan 2021 às 16:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> A abrandar de novo... Pelo radar não sei se vai durar muito, parece que se está a começar a desfazer a mancha de Leste para Oeste.


Desculpa a ignorancia mas de leste para oeste, significa na largura do continente???


----------



## vamm (9 Jan 2021 às 16:24)

Pela webcam do MeteoAlentejo, vê-se uns farrapinhos a caírem na Vidigueira


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2021 às 16:26)

Parece estar a começar a nevar com alguma intensidade na Covilhã. O _Meteoestrela_ está em direto no facebook:


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 16:26)

Merci @Snifa


----------



## vamm (9 Jan 2021 às 16:27)

Marvão está a levar uma carga mesmo bonita 
No Redondo também neva bem


----------



## hp20 (9 Jan 2021 às 16:28)

Toby disse:


> Merci @Snifa


Olá, como se chama esta app?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 16:29)

Por aqui estou sem expectativas.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 16:30)

avisos de queda de neve - até 4cm - para a serra de Aracena (Huelva)


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2021 às 16:33)

Estou junto à Pousada de Estremoz.  Neva moderadamente.


----------



## mhenriques (9 Jan 2021 às 16:35)

Northern Lights disse:


> Há algum registo de neve no Litoral Centro? (Fátima, Leiria, etc..)?
> Por aqui céu muito nublado e 8,7 ºC.


Á registos no face, que está a nevar no topo da serra d'aire


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 16:36)

hp20 disse:


> Olá, como se chama esta app?



https://www.rainviewer.com/weather-radar-map-live.html


----------



## tucha (9 Jan 2021 às 16:36)

Lisboa com temperatura a descer, 6 graus e tempo muito nublado, alguem confirma esta temperatura??


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 16:37)

Estou há imenso tempo a tentar vislumbrar alguma coisa no ar, mas não consigo. Estes ecos no radar parecem ter muita palha, e então sem luz do candeeiro da rua para ajudar diria que nada caiu.

Sigo também com um valor de temperatura bastante elevado, 4.9ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 16:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Engrossaram aqui os flocos mas caem muito lentamente e ainda se desfazem... 1.3ºC.


Aqui pelo Reguengo está bem melhor, já coloco mais um video.


----------



## marcoguarda (9 Jan 2021 às 16:37)

Por Leiria nada, estão 6 graus mas nem neve (claro) nem chuva. O céu está cinzento claro mas também já não esperava nada.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2021 às 16:39)

A temperatura repentinamente está em queda em Lisboa. Tem estado estável nos 8°C mas já vai nos 6,9°C. O céu encobriu-se...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 16:42)

Agora.


----------



## tucha (9 Jan 2021 às 16:43)

Confirma-se, tenho um termometro de mercurio pendurado na janela da parte de fora, e marca 6 graus agora, e estou junto ao rio, perto do parque das naçoes...


AndréFrade disse:


> A temperatura repentinamente está em queda em Lisboa. Tem estado estável nos 8°C mas já vai nos 6,9°C. O céu encobriu-se...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 16:43)

tucha disse:


> Lisboa com temperatura a descer, 6 graus e tempo muito nublado, alguem confirma esta temperatura??


Só se for a norte de Lisboa. Lisboa cidade tem estado à volta dos 8ºC a tarde toda. O mesmo por aqui.


----------



## tucha (9 Jan 2021 às 16:43)

Confirma-se, tenho um termometro de mercurio pendurado na janela da parte de fora, e marca 6 graus agora, e estou junto ao rio, perto do parque das naçoes...


AndréFrade disse:


> A temperatura repentinamente está em queda em Lisboa. Tem estado estável nos 8°C mas já vai nos 6,9°C. O céu encobriu-se...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 16:43)

pelo radar... a massa fria estará agora a instalar-se no baixo alentejo... 
veremos como reage a estação de castro verde, não é melhor altura do dia mas se fosse às 13:00 era bem pior.


----------



## tucha (9 Jan 2021 às 16:45)

Actualizacao,  Lisboa com 5 graus neste momento...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 16:45)

Não há precipitação por Montemuro

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2021 às 16:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só se for a norte de Lisboa. Lisboa cidade tem estado à volta dos 8ºC a tarde toda. O mesmo por aqui.



Sim, Lisboa tem estado sempre com 8°C mas repentinamente tem vindo a descer acentuadamente nos últimos minutos. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

Cenário Fantástico em Marvão


----------



## hp20 (9 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Agora.


Espetacular David , grande acumulação


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2021 às 16:47)

Portela regista 7.8°C.


----------



## rubenpires93 (9 Jan 2021 às 16:47)

Aqui por CB dá-se por concluído o "Evento" alguns farrapos a espaços nada de mais durante a manha e um ou outro momento após almoço.
As condições continuam iguais às das últimas horas, nuvens altas e 3ºC. Precipitação nem vela e já não chega nada.
Se esta entrada tivesse vindo de SW para NE teria sido formidável e era a repetição de à 11 anos atrás.


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2021 às 16:49)

mhenriques disse:


> Á registos no face, que está a nevar no topo da serra d'aire


Dá para ver?


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2021 às 16:50)

O Sarzedo (Covilhã) a ficar mais branco 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 16:54)

Neva intensamente com  acumulação em Azinhoso.


----------



## ZéCa (9 Jan 2021 às 16:54)

Por aqui, agora, céu totalmente nublado. Chuva, nem vê-la. O frio, esse, continua. Temperatura máxima ficou pelos 8,6ºC. Agora está a baixar, 6,8ºC. Humidade 46%.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 16:56)

Aqui na parte baixa da cidade... a parar mesmo. Praticamente já não cai nem neve nem chuva.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2021 às 16:57)

Não me apercebi, mas deve ter chuviscado porque há pingas no corrimão da minha varanda


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

*Radar de Coruche a funcionar de momento




*


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Fogo nem neve em Bragança, nem Vila Real nem Montalegre (locais acostumados a neve)....que seca de Filomena.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 17:00)




----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

5,0°C apenas em Loures! E parece que está a chegar precipitação fraca, não? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Aqui continua o mesmo 7ºC  ceu muito nublado , a estacao das pontes aqui ao lado marca 6ºC , sinal que as temperaturas já estao a baixar ,é natural pois segundo todos os modelos já entrou a iso -4 aqui na zona.


----------



## RStorm (9 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Sigo com *6,2ºC *e 56% HR, com vento forte a acompanhar e céu cada vez mais carregado e cinzento


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2021 às 17:01)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui, depois de algum tempo com períodos de abertas, o céu fechou-se por completo. A leste está escuro como breu e a oeste já não se vê claridade... 

A temperatura, essa sim, desceu bem. Se há meia-hora estavam 8°C, neste momento estão 6,7°C com um vento gélido de leste.


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2021 às 17:02)

atualizo 6,7ºC agora .


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2021 às 17:03)

joralentejano disse:


>


Finalmente mais imagens de Estremoz, lindíssimas por acaso! 
Marvão pintado de Branco ganha ainda outro charme...Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2021 às 17:05)

Não sei os meus olhos me enganam, mas cai virga por aqui


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2021 às 17:06)

Mancha nebulosa a vir do interior para o litoral em marcha muito lenta 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bigfire (9 Jan 2021 às 17:06)

jamestorm disse:


> Fogo nem neve em Bragança, nem Vila Real nem Montalegre (locais acostumados a neve)....que seca de Filomena.



Neste momento dá-me a impressão de  ver precipitação vinda de Vila Pouca de Aguiar, alguém que possa confirmar.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Jan 2021 às 17:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não sei os meus olhos me enganam, mas cai virga por aqui


Não creio que sejam os teus olhos, ao que parece algo vai caindo !


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Jan 2021 às 17:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não sei os meus olhos me enganam, mas cai virga por aqui



Motivação, que as nuvens estiquem-se para aqui, não é só o Leste, também pretendemos


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 17:11)

Volta a água neve em Vila Viçosa, mas é mais água que neve. 
Vamos ver se com a descida da temperatura a situação se altera


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2021 às 17:12)

Disseram-me agora que já caiu uns flocos em Pegoes , já é  muito perto daqui .


----------



## vamm (9 Jan 2021 às 17:12)

Estão 5ºC, supostamente (já meti o meu termómetro lá fora), mas fui passear o cão super equipada e vim de lá gelada. Isto não são os mesmos 5ºC de ontem! Que gelo 
Em Castro Verde a estação marca 2.5ºC


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 17:13)

A temperatura levou um tombo incrível! 6,1 ºC e a descer.
Céu encoberto.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Jan 2021 às 17:13)

cactus disse:


> Disseram-me agora que já caiu uns flocos em Pegoes , já é  muito perto daqui .



Está perto sim!


----------



## Super Trovoada (9 Jan 2021 às 17:14)

Serra d'Ossa no concelho de Redondo


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Jan 2021 às 17:15)

*Não esquecer Sintra:



*


----------



## rmsg (9 Jan 2021 às 17:16)

Corte de estradas na Serra da Lousã

https://cm-lousa.pt/corte-estradas-na-serra-da-lousa/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2021 às 17:17)

Boas...foi-se ...só nublado e com 3.5ºC .


----------



## RStorm (9 Jan 2021 às 17:17)

cactus disse:


> Disseram-me agora que já caiu uns flocos em Pegoes , já é  muito perto daqui .


Será...?


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 17:19)

Água - neve por aqui com* 1,7ºC*. A precipitação vai escasseando, mas a serra tem um bom manto branco. Amanhã se não houver nuvens de manhã, talvez se veja alguma coisa daqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 17:19)

A probabilidade de se ver uns farrapos perto do Litoral começa a aumentar.
Não esquecer dos aguaceiros no oceano. Pelo sat24 parece que se formam através de uma espécie de "Lake-Effect snow".


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2021 às 17:20)

Por aqui, a ficar nublado vindo de Norte, muito vento e a temperatura começou a cair a pique, com 8.3ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Jan 2021 às 17:21)

cactus disse:


> Disseram-me agora que já caiu uns flocos em Pegoes , já é  muito perto daqui .



Aqui em Vendas Novas até agora nada..
Só tive uns flocos eram 10h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2021 às 17:22)

Aqui já chuvisca, *6,8ºC* ainda.


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 17:22)

Curioso céu, não vou tão frequentemente aqui (talvez esteja a divagar...)  NO  N


----------



## Rapido (9 Jan 2021 às 17:22)

cactus disse:


> Disseram-me agora que já caiu uns flocos em Pegoes , já é  muito perto daqui .


 Será que há esperança aqui para a cidade? Se não, só no alto da Arrábida...


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 17:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> A probabilidade de se ver uns farrapos perto do Litoral começa a aumentar.
> Não esquecer dos aguaceiros no oceano. Pelo sat24 parece que se formam através de uma espécie de "Lake-Effect snow".



A temperatura à superficie não deverá ajudar a grandes surpresas, infelizmente. Só se for mesmo acima dos 400/500m, ou então nos concelhos do "Litoral centro", colados ao interior


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 17:23)

Mais fotos de Estremoz:


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 17:23)

Temperatura a descer, 4.5ºC.

Continuo sem perceber que raio de ecos são estes, não se vê virga tão pouco... No caramulo parecem haver cortinas de precipitação.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 17:24)

Atenção !
Quem mora em Vila real e lamego está prevista neve partir 19/20 h 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Happy (9 Jan 2021 às 17:25)

A Foia já deve ter tido por volta das 11 e das 14 algo muito escasso, tem registo de pluviosidade...A Filomena não quer nada com Monchique desta vez...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 17:26)

Pelo radar agora até ficou aqui um buraco  belo nevão nas zonas da serra, sim senhora! Aqui na zona lá deu para ver nevar mas zero acumulação. Sigo agora sem sinal de precipitação e 1.2°C.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 17:27)

Northern Lights disse:


> A temperatura à superficie não deverá ajudar a grandes surpresas, infelizmente. Só se for mesmo acima dos 400/500m, ou então nos concelhos do "Litoral centro", colados ao interior


Não acho, a temperatura está a descer a um bom ritmo. Teremos também a ajuda da convecção se os aguaceiros entrarem em terra.


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 17:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não acho, a temperatura está a descer a um bom ritmo. Teremos também a ajuda da convecção se os aguaceiros entrarem em terra.



Que deus te oiça 
6,0 ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 17:30)

Serras com acumulação, assim como os telhados no Bairro do Atalaião


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 17:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pelo radar agora até ficou aqui um buraco  belo nevão nas zonas da serra, sim senhora! Aqui na zona lá deu para ver nevar mas zero acumulação. Sigo agora sem sinal de precipitação e 1.2°C.


Tiveste muito azar, porque acima dos 500m acumulou.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 17:31)

Belo aguaceiro a oeste do cabo da Roca. @jonas_87 é bom que estejas na serra de Sintra!


----------



## Brunomc (9 Jan 2021 às 17:32)

Vendas Novas 

4,5°C


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2021 às 17:32)

Brunomc disse:


> Aqui em Vendas Novas até agora nada..
> Só tive uns flocos eram 10h.


Pois , foi um colega de trabalho que lá mora e postou no face , á cerca de 4H atras , eu é que só vi o post á pouco.


----------



## Luís Manuel (9 Jan 2021 às 17:33)

Boas,
Aqui pelo Bombarral o carro marca 7 e está totalmente fechado e cinzento, talvez caia alguma coisa no montejunto.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2021 às 17:33)

E é isto: Madrid: 60 cm; Covilhã: 0,06 cm... Por cá, parece que a capital da neve hoje foi...Estremoz!


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Jan 2021 às 17:34)

joselamego disse:


> Atenção !
> Quem mora em Vila real e lamego está prevista neve partir 19/20 h
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Que chegue aí e que venha ajudar para aqui. Por Famalicão estão 6⁰ e nuvens muito negras....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (9 Jan 2021 às 17:34)

A temperatura a descer de forma acentuada. Pena que a chuva não chegue aqui! 
Agora 5,8ºC.


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2021 às 17:36)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> E é isto: Madrid: 60 cm; Covilhã: 0,06 cm... Por cá, parece que a capital da neve hoje foi...Estremoz!


nao esperava muito mais mas ainda assim isto está muito fraco


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 17:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pelo radar agora até ficou aqui um buraco  belo nevão nas zonas da serra, sim senhora! Aqui na zona lá deu para ver nevar mas zero acumulação. Sigo agora sem sinal de precipitação e 1.2°C.



Parece-me que as temperaturas estão a cair significativamente. Era bom haver mais precipitação neste final de tarde.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2021 às 17:36)

como não acontecia nada por aqui (e não posso sair do concelho ) fui até ao radar meteorológico de Coruche que nunca tinha ido, lá a altura é quase de 170 metros então fui tentar a sorte e nada, começou a chover algo até o carro chegou a descer para os 2ºC lá, não sei se seria certo temperatura de carro, eu às vezes via algo a esvoaçar no meio da chuva quando o vento soprava mais, mas se calhar não passava de uns pingos mais fracos a esvoaçar só, deixo a foto da torre, aqui pela Fajarda sigo com 5ºC céu encoberto de vez em quando cai uns pingos finos, aquele tipico tempo de dia de neve mas sem a neve


----------



## hp20 (9 Jan 2021 às 17:36)

Parece que ao mesmo tempo que neva, há um incêndio activo na serra do Alvão.


----------



## vamm (9 Jan 2021 às 17:37)

3.8ºC, está a cair bem


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2021 às 17:37)

Northern Lights disse:


> Que deus te oiça
> 6,0 ºC.


Tambem entrou a iso -4 , deverá ajudar a descer a temperatura , em 2006 tambem nao esperava nada . Há que aguardar pela noite ou manhã .


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 17:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Parece-me que as temperaturas estão a cair significativamente. Era bom haver mais precipitação neste final de tarde.


Yep, a temperatura está a cair bem, provavelmente com o baixar da cota, mas infelizmente acho que a precipitação já está a ir...


----------



## Happy (9 Jan 2021 às 17:40)

david 6 disse:


> como não acontecia nada por aqui (e não posso sair do concelho ) fui até ao radar meteorológico de Coruche que nunca tinha ido, lá a altura é quase de 170 metros então fui tentar a sorte e nada, começou a chover algo até o carro chegou a descer para os 2ºC lá, não sei se seria certo temperatura de carro, eu às vezes via algo a esvoaçar no meio da chuva quando o vento soprava mais, mas se calhar não passava de uns pingos mais fracos a esvoaçar só, deixo a foto da torre, aqui pela Fajarda sigo com 5ºC céu encoberto de vez em quando cai uns pingos finos, aquele tipico tempo de dia de neve mas sem a neve


Não deu para ligar a ficha?!


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2021 às 17:40)

Boa tarde.
Por Vila Real esteve durante o dia céu nublado, sobretudo a partir do final da manhã.
Acho que mais uma vez ficámos à margem deste evento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 17:41)

Bom o candeeiro ligou-se e finalmente percebo a razão de achar que nada está cair... Na verdade acho estão a surgir alguns neviscos, mas são muito esparsos quase que um tem que pedir permissão ao anterior para cair.

São tão esparsos que não sei se vou conseguir que algum me atinja no casaco para confirmar.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2021 às 17:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Belo aguaceiro a oeste do cabo da Roca. @jonas_87 é bom que estejas na serra de Sintra!


O tal aguaceiro visto de Montachique.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 17:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Yep, a temperatura está a cair bem, provavelmente com o baixar da cota, mas infelizmente acho que a precipitação já está a ir...



O Radar do Wunderground prevê mais precipitação para as próximas horas. Creio que a rotação da depressão está a trazer mais precipitação do que aquela que era prevista e com maior abrangência no território de Portugal Continental


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 17:43)

Já que estas células aqui de leste só dão virga estará a entrar alguma célula pelo o lado do mar ?


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 17:44)

*2.2ºC*
Por aqui ainda não vi nada, mas talvez tenha caido um ou outro farrapo.
Máxima baixinha,* 3.8ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2021 às 17:46)

Por aqui a temperatura continua em queda. Sigo com 6,4°C.  
A situação no radar parece estar interessante: por um lado, temos a massa húmida que tem afetado o Alentejo no dia de hoje com uma lenta deslocação para oeste e, por outro lado, parece que os aguaceiros a oeste estão cada vez mais perto da costa (ao longo do dia estiveram em mar aberto). Veremos no que dá!


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 17:46)

hp20 disse:


> Parece que ao mesmo tempo que neva, há um incêndio activo na serra do Alvão.


Acabei de vir da rua e vi precisamente isso, moro em Vila Real com vista para o Alvão.
Contudo não parece estar a nevar lá ainda, está céu pouco nublado por cima da serra.


----------



## Bruno Palma (9 Jan 2021 às 17:46)

Caem pequenos flocos de neve misturados com chuva em Castro Verde


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 17:47)

Mais um vídeo da Serra d'Ossa. Deverá haver locais na serra espetaculares, sobretudo o alto da serra, apenas acessível por estrada em terra batida.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 17:48)

Nevão espetacular em Azinhoso, grande acumulação, continua a nevar muito.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 17:48)

Santa Iria de Azoia, Miradouro da Salvação 
6,0°C, 59%, NNE < 20 km/h, windchill cerca 2°C

Encoberto com Altostratus espessos. Sinais de precipitação no quadrante NE.
Neve parece-me impossível.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (9 Jan 2021 às 17:50)

Pessoal, valerá a pena ir ao Montejunto? 
Estou perto, mas é suposto estarmos confinados, não é (depois das 13H)?


----------



## vamm (9 Jan 2021 às 17:51)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Caem pequenos flocos de neve misturados com chuva em Castro Verde


1.5ºC e windchill de -2.5ºC, desceu bem


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 17:52)

A temperatura está a subir outra vez. 6,3 ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 17:52)

Snifa disse:


> Nevão espetacular em Azinhoso, grande acumulação, continua a nevar muito.


Na mouche!!! Já por aqui fracasso total!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 17:52)

Vão caindo uns mini farrapitos de neve que derretem mas parece-me acabado o evento em termos de precipitação. 1.2ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 17:54)

A interação do ar frio com o oceano quente está a produzir uma espécie de "lake-effect snow", só que sem o lake e sem o snow.  Estes aguaceiros é que poderão trazer alguma coisa às serras do litoral.
Aguardemos, ainda não perdi a esperança.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 17:54)

Vim da rua, e era o que temia não consegui apanhar nadinha mas olho para o candeeiro e continua a cair qualquer coisa. Enfim esta zona não existe mesmo 

Sigo com 4.0ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 17:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vão caindo uns mini farrapitos de neve que derretem mas parece-me acabado o evento em termos de precipitação. 1.2ºC.



O GFS prevê mais precipitação


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Jan 2021 às 17:56)

Atençao à zona de Sintra, dá-me a sensação de que brevemente poderá chover bem !


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 17:57)

à espera que as temperaturas desçam bastante mais com o avançar da noite...
e que a massa fria aguente.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Jan 2021 às 17:59)

fhff disse:


> Pessoal, valerá a pena ir ao Montejunto?
> Estou perto, mas é suposto estarmos confinados, não é (depois das 13H)?



Vais de bicicleta e se perguntarem dizes que é um *passeio higiénico*


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 17:59)

Mais um video aqui do Reguengo, quando a neve começou a pegar, ainda tenho muito para mostrar.


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 18:03)

Para criar boas energias


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 18:08)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Vais de bicicleta e se perguntarem dizes que é um *passeio higiénico*


Ou leva o cão.


----------



## André Ultra (9 Jan 2021 às 18:12)

joselamego disse:


> Atenção !
> Quem mora em Vila real e lamego está prevista neve partir 19/20 h
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


E para Mesão Frio?


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 18:12)

Começa a cair algo no centro de Vila Real. Ainda não consegui perceber se são chuviscos ou se já é neve.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 18:16)

André Ultra disse:


> E para Mesão Frio?


Também pode nevar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ouragan (9 Jan 2021 às 18:19)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Atençao à zona de Sintra, dá-me a sensação de que brevemente poderá chover bem !


acho pouco provavel nevar em sintra


----------



## fhff (9 Jan 2021 às 18:21)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Vais de bicicleta e se perguntarem dizes que é um *passeio higiénico*



Com a minha forma física seria um passeio pouco higiénico e uma possível emergência médica....ainda são uns 18 km a subir


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 18:21)

A temperatura establizou nos 6,3 ºC.
Céu encoberto.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 18:27)

Continua a nevar no centro da cidade de Portalegre


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 18:28)




----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2021 às 18:29)

Estremoz: a neve não dá tréguas... começa a acumular novamente. Temperatura agora de 0,3 ºC, pelo que a neve que cair deverá começar a congelar.


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 18:29)

Já acumula bem em Vila Viçosa


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2021 às 18:30)

5.8ºc ,nem um pingo....


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 18:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O GFS prevê mais precipitação


Verdade mas tenho a sensação que o evento começou mais cedo do que o previsto e parece estar como tal a acabar mais cedo por aqui... Pela circulação que se vê no radar não sei se vai dar para mais alguma coisa, fico à espera


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 18:33)

Se houver alguém de Lamego ou Vila real 
Confirmem se neva ou quando começar a  nevar .
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 18:33)

Estremoz, Vila Viçosa e Borba estão a 400mt sensivelmente...

se neva com acumulação... a cota deve andar nos 250mt - 300mt.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 18:34)

Já agora, sim, vão caindo uns farrapitos fininhos ainda por aqui, mas é como se se tratasse de chuvisco, muito dispersos. 1.3ºC ainda.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 18:34)

a A6 que passa ali no meio pode ter de ser interrompida.


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 18:34)

a todos...
Acalmem-se rapazes, é difícil acompanhar o meu dicionário...


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2021 às 18:34)

Estremoz elevada a cidade neve


pelo radar parece que pode entrar precipitação aqui na regiao vinda da zona do sabugal, vamos ver porque a olhar para o radar diria que neva em meio Portugal


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 18:36)

existirão câmaras na A6 junto do nó de Estremoz?


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2021 às 18:37)

joselamego disse:


> Se houver alguém de Lamego ou Vila real
> Confirmem se neva ou quando começar a  nevar .
> Obrigado !
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



Em Vila Real continua tudo na mesma: céu nublado.
Nada de precipitação até ao momento


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 18:37)




----------



## Yannick (9 Jan 2021 às 18:37)

Nevou na Peninha, Sintra ! Ha por ai uma hora, durou tipo 3 minutos e vi uns 40 flocos  mas foi neve ! O termometro indicava a volta de 3.5 graus. Fui la porque cairam uns pingos na Ulgueira, com 5 graus na altura. Via se muito bem o aguaceiro ao largo do Cabo da Roca, e um pouco mais tarde até uns relampagos la ao longe, talvez os registados pelo IPMA. Fiz um video, nao se deve ver grande coisa claro, talvez 1 ou 2 flocos, mais tarde envio mas para já vou acender a lareira e aquecer as mãos, havia bastante vento la em cima...


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2021 às 18:38)

Uns floquitos por aqui, mas muito espaçados.


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 18:39)

Quando começou a nevar com intensidade:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=408505730417971&id=1392337917562850


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 18:39)

joselamego disse:


> Se houver alguém de Lamego ou Vila real
> Confirmem se neva ou quando começar a  nevar .
> Obrigado !
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



Já começou a precipitação aqui, parece chuvisco muito fraco, quase nem se nota a cair porque é muito disperso.


----------



## Mammatus (9 Jan 2021 às 18:42)

Boas,



Northern Lights disse:


> Para criar boas energias



Estou resignado 

Céu nublado, 6.6ºC estáveis. O que mostra o radar é virga.
O único destaque foi a máxima, abaixo dos dois dígitos, *8.4ºC*, à semelhança do dia de 4ª feira (8.1ºC).


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 18:42)

poderá começar a nevar em beja nas próximas horas, se a precipitação aguentar... a temperatura vai descendo.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 18:42)

Aqui no alto de Santa Iria de Azoia o vento está a aumentar, 20 a 30 Km/h.
Mas mantem-se a temperatura nos 6,0°C, wndchill em 1°C ou menos. Cairam uns pingos.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Jan 2021 às 18:43)

Neva nas Serras de Aires e Candeeiros .


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 18:43)

Recebi informação de neve em Lamego

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 18:43)

Estranho chuvisca na gralheira tipo neve derretida nem chega a pousar no chao

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2021 às 18:48)

Por aqui, 5.9ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 18:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Estranho chuvisca na gralheira tipo neve derretida nem chega a pousar no chao
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Como é possível?
Tenho -2°c cota de neve anda nos 500M

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2021 às 18:51)

uns pingos mais grossos 5ºC estável


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2021 às 18:52)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Neva nas Serras de Aires e Candeeiros .



Em que zona?


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 18:52)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Neva nas Serras de Aires e Candeeiros .


Só se é mesmo na serra por aqui nada.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Jan 2021 às 18:53)

hurricane disse:


> Em que zona?


Neste momento não sei dizer, mas nevava e bem .


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2021 às 18:54)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Neste momento não sei dizer, mas nevava e bem .



Fotos?

Será?


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 18:55)

Começa, aos poucos, a acumular nos vidros e nos tejadilhos dos carros. Se continuar assim, é possível acumular noutros locais


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2021 às 18:56)

Moura: chuvisco com 2.5ºC. Amareleja com 2.0ºC. Muita humidade, o que dificulta/impede a manutenção de um ou outro floco.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 18:58)

Ainda a dar-lhe bem em Marvão!

http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-marvao/


----------



## PauloSR (9 Jan 2021 às 18:59)

Boa tarde!!!

Neva pelo Campo do Gerês sem acumulação. Já  tinha nevado também a meio da tarde...


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 19:01)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Moura: chuvisco com 2.5ºC. Amareleja com 2.0ºC. Muita humidade, o que dificulta/impede a manutenção de um ou outro floco.



estás no limite... da cota de neve. A ver se aguenta até de madrugada contando que a temperatura desça mais um pouco.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (9 Jan 2021 às 19:02)

Senhora da Pena em Vila Real está a nevar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2021 às 19:02)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado e o vento mais fraco,com 3.4ºC .


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 19:03)

mesmo assim no sobral da adiça já deve ter caído qualquer coisa...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Jan 2021 às 19:04)

Agreste disse:


> existirão câmaras na A6 junto do nó de Estremoz?



Sim.







Em Borba:






Source: https://www.viaverde.pt/particulares/ferramentas/informacao-de-transito


----------



## bluejay (9 Jan 2021 às 19:04)

hurricane disse:


> Fotos?
> 
> Será?


Essa serra de Aire é no Alentejo. Aqui houve neve mas muito ligeira.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 19:04)

Continuam os farrapos de neve fracos tipo chuvisco, aqui mais abaixo não dá para acumular nos tejadilhos. Penso que a precipitação seja um pouco mais intensa mais a norte (ou seja o centro da cidade) também. Mantém se a temperatura.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 19:06)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Sim.



para já quase nada.


----------



## ZéCa (9 Jan 2021 às 19:07)

Por aqui nada de chuva. Céu totalmente nublado. Temperatura 6,1ºC. Humidade 53%.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2021 às 19:09)

Pelo Sátão nada mais que uns flocos (muito poucos) perdidos depois da hora de almoço. O céu mantém-se nublado. Vamos ver se ainda posso esperar mais algo. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 19:09)

Sim parece que realmente nevou com acumulação no ponto mais alto da freguesia de Fátima. No facebook do presidente da junta freguesia de Fátima tem fotos e videos.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 19:13)

Martimlongo 250mt (nordeste do Algarve) já com 3,3ºC na última atualização das 6 da tarde.


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2021 às 19:14)

podem ver aqui: https://www.facebook.com/humberto.figueiradasilva


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2021 às 19:14)

Por aqui é a altura do dia em que neva mais, mas mesmo assim com pouca intensidade


----------



## Beric D (9 Jan 2021 às 19:15)

Alguma probabilidade de nevar em Braga esta noite ou amanha de manhã? Bom Jesus, Sameiro... (500m altitude)

Obrigado!

Enviado do meu SM-A505FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2021 às 19:16)

Volta a nevar com alguma intensidade na Covilhã: https://www.meteoestrela.pt/webcams...7HFnr3lig_zsJcAg4697ubvcyrgqPQG-zrWT8sJcmd2_M


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 19:16)

Mértola com 2,7ºC e com alguma precipitação.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2021 às 19:16)

Em Vila Real (cidade) cai um pingo aqui e outro acolá, parece que são empurrados pelo ligeiro vento que se faz sentir.


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 19:17)

Em Vila Viçosa alguma acumulação nos carros,telhados, superfícies metálicas e vegetação. No chão ainda derrete (havia algumas poças da chuva). Varia entre neve miúda e flocos maiores, mas não para. Nota se que acumula muito mais com os flocos grandes, mas são mais escassos


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 19:17)

Esta tarde, serra de S.Mamede, a pouco mais de 800m.


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Jan 2021 às 19:18)

Beric D disse:


> Alguma probabilidade de nevar em Braga esta noite ou amanha de manhã? Bom Jesus, Sameiro... (500m altitude)
> 
> Obrigado!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A505FN através do Tapatalk


Está difícil. A chuva não chega cá

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 19:19)

Algumas fotos feitas ao começo da noite aqui em Azinhoso, começou logo a acumular bem pois nevava com muita intrensidade e flocos secos enormes. 

Neste momento continua a nevar bastante e a acumulação é maior do que a que se vê nas fotos, no meu quintal  medi cerca de 10 cm de profundidade de neve com uma régua em certas zonas.
Amanhã de manhã, com a luz do dia,vai estar tudo branquinho, sigo com *0.1ºc* actuais e neve


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 19:20)

aos 900mt no Algarve as temperaturas são já bem negativas... tudo que passar pela Fóia mesmo fraco, será neve.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 19:20)

Inadmissível o radar dinâmico ainda estar indisponível...logo num evento tão raro como este...
*6,7ºC* por aqui. Não está com muita vontade de descer.


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 19:21)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Senhora da Pena em Vila Real está a nevar


Já li que também está a nevar em Constantim e Abambres, deve estar a chegar à cidade.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2021 às 19:22)

Obrigado ao pessoal que está a partilhar video e fotos, este é mesmo dos casos em que não é a mesma coisa sem imagens! 
Estou muito perto da Serra D'aire será que não derreteu entretanto?


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (9 Jan 2021 às 19:23)

Eddy disse:


> Já li que também está a nevar em Constantim e Abambres, deve estar a chegar à cidade.


Cheguei agora a casa na cidade nem uma pinga cai é estranho


----------



## almeida96 (9 Jan 2021 às 19:26)

O radar do wunderground indica neve na Serra de Sintra, mas não sei se realmente estará a chover/nevar lá agora.

Mas ao que parece já nevou na Peninha! 

Cá mais em baixo, a temperatura ocila entre os 6/7ºC. Não choveu ainda.


----------



## vitoreis (9 Jan 2021 às 19:27)

Relatos de farrapos de neve fracos em Alcantarilha! 

Não posso garantir se a fonte é fidedigna mas aparentemente há imagens


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 19:31)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Cheguei agora a casa na cidade nem uma pinga cai é estranho


Aqui na zona da Quinta do Seixo está há algum tempo a cair uns chuviscos muito dispersos, quase não se dá conta nem dá para ver se são em estado sólido.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2021 às 19:31)

Ela anda por aí...


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 19:31)

5,9 °C.
Nada digno de registo.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Yannick (9 Jan 2021 às 19:33)

Pronto, o video da Peninha, Sintra, não serve para grande coisa, mas notam se uns 3-4 flocos 

Abraço a todos !


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2021 às 19:34)

jamestorm disse:


> Obrigado ao pessoal que está a partilhar video e fotos, este é mesmo dos casos em que não é a mesma coisa sem imagens!
> Estou muito perto da Serra D'aire será que não derreteu entretanto?



Segundo o radar há precipitacao nessa zona. É capaz de estar a nevar no topo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 19:37)

Por aqui acho que vou fechar as persianas e esperar por outra oportunidade.


----------



## Mr.Jones (9 Jan 2021 às 19:37)

Confirmo água-neve há cerca de 1 hora quando estava a passar por Messejana, concelho de Aljustrel. O termómetro do carro marcava 1,5°C


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2021 às 19:37)

Eddy disse:


> Aqui na zona da Quinta do Seixo está há algum tempo a cair uns chuviscos muito dispersos, quase não se dá conta nem dá para ver se são em estado sólido.


São chuviscos. É o mesmo na Nossa Senhora da Conceição.


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2021 às 19:45)

Pergunto-me como andara no Norte do Distrito de Viseu. Segundo os modelos a existir precipitação seria nas próximas horas...


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2021 às 19:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por aqui acho que vou fechar as persianas e esperar por outra oportunidade.


a norte de viseu segundo os modelos com avançar da noite vão ter mais precipitação


----------



## lmg (9 Jan 2021 às 19:46)

Por Lamego 2ºC e cai neve


----------



## PapoilaVerde (9 Jan 2021 às 19:46)

Avisos do IPMA ainda dão aviso amarelo de neve para esta noite no Alentejo.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2021 às 19:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por aqui acho que vou fechar as persianas e esperar por outra oportunidade.


Espera um pouco. Estou perto do Sátão e neva fraquinho a partir de agora. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (9 Jan 2021 às 19:48)

Passei agora no radar meteorológico da Freita. Está um vento fresquinho, mas nem uma pinguinha d'água. Pior, arde bem mesmo lá ao lado.


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 19:51)

Continua a nevar em Vila Viçosa, mas de forma mais fraca e mais humida.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 19:52)

Aviso um bocado tardio esse do IPMA não...?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 19:53)

Timidamente começa a nevar e a pegar mas água neve...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2021 às 19:55)

Volta a nevar no Sabugal, com alguma acumulação.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 19:56)

Alguém reparou que o IPMA aumentou o alerta de neve até às 6h de amanhã?? Isso quer dizer que haverá precipitação, para nevar


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2021 às 19:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aviso um bocado tardio esse do IPMA não...?



Isso é o que estranho... Mais precipitação fora das previsões??


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 19:58)

Muito húmida a neve a 1200 M..
Qual a razão para tal?
Estão -2°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2021 às 20:00)

Castro Verde com 2ºC e 0.3 mm ás 19h. Martim Longo com 2.1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 20:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Isso é o que estranho... Mais precipitação fora das previsões??


Acho que é apenas uma salvaguarda "ainda assim", já que nem colocaram nada logo de manhã... 

Por aqui parou já mesmo de nevar. Nem farrapitos pequenos. 1.4ºC.


----------



## Devas (9 Jan 2021 às 20:01)

Em Bragança vão caindo flocos de neve. O alcatrão já está molhado e já acumula qualquer coisa nos tejadilhos dos carros.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (9 Jan 2021 às 20:04)

Vila Real cidade chove


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 20:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Muito húmida a neve a 1200 M..
> Qual a razão para tal?
> Estão -2°c
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Provavelmente a HR deve estar muito alta.


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 20:07)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Vila Real cidade chove


Sim, cada vez com mais intensidade.
Deve passar a neve em breve.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 20:07)




----------



## Intruso (9 Jan 2021 às 20:08)

Eddy disse:


> Sim, cada vez com mais intensidade.
> Deve passar a neve em breve.


Que ganhe força e passe por cima do Marão e Alvão para chegar cá ao litoral!


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (9 Jan 2021 às 20:09)

Vila Real cidade chove


Eddy disse:


> Sim, cada vez com mais intensidade.
> Deve passar a neve em breve.


Será ? Não acredito muito , de vez em quando vê-se um farapinho lá no meio


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (9 Jan 2021 às 20:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Timidamente começa a nevar e a pegar mas água neve...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Em valongo?


----------



## Devas (9 Jan 2021 às 20:12)

Vídeo feito agora aqui em Bragança...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=4359159840766020&id=100000161415146


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2021 às 20:12)

Neva em Viseu


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 20:13)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Em valongo?


Reporto da gralheira.
HR anda há vota dos 75%

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Jan 2021 às 20:14)

Aqui a HR está nos 96%... chuvisca com 1.9ºC, talvez por isso
Não pensei que fosse possível acumular 2mm. Por isso até está a faltar um pouco mais de frio talvez...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Jan 2021 às 20:16)

Yannick disse:


> Pronto, o video da Peninha, Sintra, não serve para grande coisa, mas notam se uns 3-4 flocos
> 
> Abraço a todos !



Fico contente por ainda ter chegado a cair alguns flocos em Sintra 

Claro que o ideal seria como no Alentejo. Mas não posso dizer que não caiu nenhum floco perto da Capital. Em Sintra, e, segundo vi relato há algumas horas atrás, em Pegões (Montijo).


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2021 às 20:17)

Brito disse:


> Neva em Viseu


Em que zona estas ? Pelo centro mal se vê.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 20:17)

Continua a nevar e acumular em Azinhoso, flocos enormes e secos, sigo com - 0.4°c


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 20:18)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por aqui acho que vou fechar as persianas e esperar por outra oportunidade.


Está nevar Viseu, tua terra 
Vai ver 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2021 às 20:18)

miguelgjm disse:


> Em que zona estas ? Pelo centro mal se vê.


Abraveses


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 20:19)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Vila Real cidade chove


Sim, cada vez com mais intensidade.
Deve passar a neve em breve.


Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Vila Real cidade chove
> 
> Será ? Não acredito muito , de vez em quando vê-se um farapinho lá no meio


Aqui já está a nevar!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2021 às 20:19)

Alguns registos desta tarde em S. Sebastião da Giesteira, perto de Évora.

Neve intensa por volta das 16h, com uma temperatura de 0ºC. Pouca acumulação, a 350 m de altitude, mas já deu para lavar a vista.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 20:21)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Aqui a HR está nos 96%... chuvisca com 1.9ºC, talvez por isso
> Não pensei que fosse possível acumular 2mm. Por isso até está a faltar um pouco mais de frio talvez...


É mais a humidade relativa. A temperatura está suficientemente baixa para nevar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 20:22)

cova beira disse:


> a norte de viseu segundo os modelos com avançar da noite vão ter mais precipitação



Eu queria mesmo era em Viseu. Estou na cidade. Por aqui, frio em barda mas não vejo mais nada.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 20:22)

lugares abrigados onde o vento não chegue... terão temperaturas mais baixas.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2021 às 20:22)

A sul de Viseu por agora sem precipitação nem grande vento. Atuais 2,2°C


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 20:22)

Time-lapse satélite IR e massas de ar, actualizado até às 19h40. Comparar com a situação sinóptica observada às 12h e 18h.












Temperaturas às 19h. Portalegre e Évora são duas capitais de distrito onde tem caído neve:


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2021 às 20:23)

Do nada praticamente parou...

Ps: voltou, neva fraco


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 20:24)

Por aqui está sequinho, *2.3ºC*
Não estou desapontado, porque não tinha expectativas.


----------



## dahon (9 Jan 2021 às 20:24)

Volta a cair uns farrapos, mais intenso do que na hora de almoço.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 20:26)

Finalmente vão caindo uns farrapos, sim!


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2021 às 20:27)

Dia para mais tarde recordar. Acumulação significativa junto às antenas de S.Mamede, até a GNR solicitar (e bem) que a malta viesse para baixo. O trajecto de São Mamede até Marvão, foi sob um nevão épico. Marvão com acumulação superior a 4cm. Castelo de Vide também pintada de branco. 

Amanhã, quando carregar as fotos para o pc, coloco mais alguns registos. 









































Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2021 às 20:30)

Nickname disse:


> Finalmente vão caindo uns farrapos, sim!


Aqui no centro histórico não vejo nada. Será que é por ser de Castro Daire e achar que isto ainda não é neve ?


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2021 às 20:30)

Por aqui o dia foi marcado por períodos de neve fraca, e de pequenas farrapas, pouca precipitação. Muito mau, estava espera de muito mais, mas pronto.
Em Trancoso


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 20:30)

jotackosta disse:


> Espera um pouco. Estou perto do Sátão e neva fraquinho a partir de agora.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



S. Pedro te ouça. Vou esperar um pouco mais, então.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2021 às 20:30)

Neva em Vila Real (cidade)


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (9 Jan 2021 às 20:31)

Zona industrial de vila real está a nevar bem


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 20:33)

miguelgjm disse:


> Aqui no centro histórico não vejo nada. Será que é por ser de Castro Daire e achar que isto ainda não é neve ?



Era definitivamente neve, mas fininha.

Vila Nova de Paiva


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 20:34)

Sim por aqui não se passa nada atualmente também, ainda bem que pude observar neve logo ao início da madrugada, ao início da tarde pareceu-me ver também o género de água-neve embora nem tenha relatado aqui.

Mas não se percebe porque estas zonas estão rodeadas de ecos de radar e no fundo não se vê nadinha de jeito a cair

Por agora sigo com *3.0ºC*


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 20:34)

Céu nublado e 6,5 °C.
Está teimosa a temperatura.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (9 Jan 2021 às 20:34)

Por aqui 5,7ºC. Humidade 55%. Céu nublado e nem uma gota de chuva o dia todo. A península de Setúbal é "tramada" para estes eventos de neve. Raramente ou nunca aqui chega. A esperança é a última a morrer!


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2021 às 20:39)

Por aqui, o pouco que cai dá para fazer um mini boneco xD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2021 às 20:43)

jotackosta disse:


> Por aqui, o pouco que cai dá para fazer um mini boneco xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Onde estás?

Aqui vão caindo uns flocos ora mais intensos, ora menos.
1,1°C

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6013 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2021 às 20:44)

Começo a acreditar na possibilidade de neve na cidade de Viseu mesmo.


----------



## Marco pires (9 Jan 2021 às 20:45)

queda de neve durante várias horas em toda a zona da Serra da Estrela, Covilhã, Manteigas e Guarda.

Penhas da Saude -8º com queda de neve intensa cerca das 11:30 da manhã





















Guarda, cerca das 16 horas, -4º, queda de neve moderada


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2021 às 20:45)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sim por aqui não se passa nada atualmente também, ainda bem que pude observar neve logo ao início da madrugada, ao início da tarde pareceu-me ver também o género de água-neve embora nem tenha relatado aqui.
> 
> Mas não se percebe porque estas zonas estão rodeadas de ecos de radar e no fundo não se vê nadinha de jeito a cair
> 
> Por agora sigo com *3.0ºC*


Aqui foi igual, a única consolação é que aqui a temperatura de qualquer modo estava demasiado alta. Foi dia de virga


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2021 às 20:45)

jPdF disse:


> Onde estás?
> 
> Aqui vão caindo uns flocos ora mais intensos, ora menos.
> 1,1°C
> ...


Em Pedrosas, Sátão 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2021 às 20:48)

Também tem nevado aqui e já com uma ligeira acumulação.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 20:49)

Concelho de Sátão, conheço bem a estrada, já a fiz centenas de vezes, esta zona é a 600/610m de altitude.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (9 Jan 2021 às 20:50)

Senhora da pena és com manto branco em Vila real


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2021 às 20:54)

Mais alguns registos de Marvão. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2021 às 20:55)

Deve ser da vontade. Mas aquela mancha de precipitação, caso se mantenha, parece vir em direção a Viseu.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 20:58)

A pedido do @Davidmpb, pois tem estado com alguns problemas em publicar as fotos, cá deixo mais alguns registos feitos hoje na Serra.
No Reguengo, a mais ou menos 600m:












Restantes a cerca de 800m:
















Nos Alvarrões, entre Portalegre e Marvão:





Belo Nevão, sem dúvida!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2021 às 21:01)

Brito disse:


> Neva em Viseu



Não dei por nada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 21:04)

Finalmente
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Beric D (9 Jan 2021 às 21:05)

Alguém confirma?? Ou não é fiável?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-A505FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jan 2021 às 21:10)

Por aqui já perdi a esperança, até quanto a uns míseros pingos.
Não guardarei grande memória deste evento.
Despeço-me dos registos por hoje com 6.6 °C ( a subir ) [


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 21:12)

miguelgjm disse:


> Deve ser da vontade. Mas aquela mancha de precipitação, caso se mantenha, parece vir em direção a Viseu.



Assim parece, mas está difícil, não passa de uns farrapos cada vez mais ligeiros.
*1.7ºC*


----------



## beiras18 (9 Jan 2021 às 21:12)

No Fundão voltam a cair uns farrapos, de forma muito pontual, e praticamente só visíveis à luz (semelhante ao que aconteceu no início da passada madrugada). 

Esperava um pouquinho mais aqui para a zona... a tarde foi marcada por pouca precipitação, e geralmente fraca 

Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (9 Jan 2021 às 21:14)

Aldeia do Bispo, Guarda:


e nada bate a Serra da Estrela neste tipo de eventos em PT, peço desculpa pela linguagem no fim do video, estava demais


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Jan 2021 às 21:14)

Beric D disse:


> Alguém confirma?? Ou não é fiável?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmo. Em Famalicão está a começar. E não é água..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2021 às 21:17)

Boas...por aqui nada se passa ...nunca mais chove,para temperatura ficar mais maçia ,já estou farto de ,com 3.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.0ºC / 3.6ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 21:19)

Aqui a cota acho que está elevada demais, parece-me estar a ver chuviscos... 

A temperatura também não está nada de jeito... sigo com 3.3ºC
Talvez o vento de leste conseguisse resolver isto...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 21:23)

Por aqui acho que o evento está encerrado, não deve vir mais precipitação, mesmo assim, já me dou por muito satisfeito, amanhã ainda haverá  neve.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 21:24)

davidazevedo disse:


> Confirmo. Em Famalicão está a começar. E não é água..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Neva em Famalicão ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

Snifa disse:


> Algumas fotos feitas ao começo da noite aqui em Azinhoso, começou logo a acumular bem pois nevava com muita intrensidade e flocos secos enormes.
> 
> Neste momento continua a nevar bastante e a acumulação é maior do que a que se vê nas fotos, no meu quintal  medi cerca de 10 cm de profundidade de neve com uma régua em certas zonas.
> Amanhã de manhã, com a luz do dia,vai estar tudo branquinho, sigo com *0.1ºc* actuais e neve



Um pequeno vídeo da altura em que começou a nevar com mais força e a acumular bem, sigo com -0.9ºc e vai nevando com flocos mais pequenos e espaçados:


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

Penedono


----------



## Marco pires (9 Jan 2021 às 21:29)

amanhã qual a probabilidade de ocorrer queda de neve como a que se verificou hoje em Évora?


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Jan 2021 às 21:30)

joselamego disse:


> Neva em Famalicão ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Começou mas parou amigo.....eram farrapos muito fininhos......

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 21:31)

Marco pires disse:


> amanhã qual a probabilidade de ocorrer queda de neve como a que se verificou hoje em Évora?


Nula. Não haverá precipitação.


----------



## Marco pires (9 Jan 2021 às 21:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nula. Não haverá precipitação.



ok, obrigado 

pensei que ainda poderia ocorrer alguma coisa, visto o IPMA estar a dar precipitação para as regiões do interior, mas também dá uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 21:35)

Marco pires disse:


> ok, obrigado
> 
> pensei que ainda poderia ocorrer alguma coisa, visto o IPMA estar a dar precipitação para as regiões do interior, mas também dá uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima.


No máximo até a meio da próxima madrugada poderá cair alguma coisa.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 21:36)

davidazevedo disse:


> Começou mas parou amigo.....eram farrapos muito fininhos......
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado amigo 
Aqui em Gondomar está nublado 
5,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Jan 2021 às 21:38)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado amigo
> Aqui em Gondomar está nublado
> 5,5°C
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Até o Google atualizou no momento, com indicação chuva. Algo que não se previa.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2021 às 21:44)

davidazevedo disse:


> Até o Google atualizou no momento, com indicação chuva. Algo que não se previa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo radar não vejo precipitação nessa zona Mas parece-me que a precipitação está a avançar para o litoral segundo o radar amigos


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Jan 2021 às 21:47)

c0ldPT disse:


> Pelo radar não vejo precipitação nessa zona Mas parece-me que a precipitação está a avançar para o litoral segundo o radar amigos


Até eu fiquei admirado. Pena a precipitação ser pouca no litoral, pois íamos ter um grande nevão. Aqui quando começou a pingar, eram farrapos muito fininhos. Imagina se chuvesse bem...... 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 21:49)

Concelho de Penalva do Castelo
Tendo em conta a freguesia, tanto pode ser a 400 como a 700 metros de altitude.

Pendilhe, Vila Nova de Paiva, 800m


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2021 às 21:50)

vendo o radar... ficaremos perto. A precipitação a sul está a desaparecer. Na serra do Caldeirão não teremos neve.

pelo menos a temperatura mínima ficará muito perto dos 0ºC em Faro o que também será notícia.


----------



## vamm (9 Jan 2021 às 21:51)

2ºC, quando chove é tudo pingas moles, parece que se colam, mas nada de especial


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2021 às 21:53)

Continua a bater leve, levemente...


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 21:55)

Mangualde, 550m


----------



## JPAG (9 Jan 2021 às 21:55)

Por Vila Viçosa parou a precipitação há uns momentos. No final já era mais água neve do que neve o que fez derreter alguma neve. Mas os carros ainda acumularam um pouco e continua.
Acho que não acumulou mais por causa da humidade relativa. Sobretudo no início quando nevava com intensidade nunca conseguiu acumular no chão.
Em Elvas  também nevou:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3759153047461555&id=236436716399890


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2021 às 21:55)

Em Elvas, ainda acumulou qualquer coisa também:

A cota começou a descer de forma mais rápida quando a precipitação cessou por aqui e tornou-se isso evidente pelo radar do wunderground. Em Elvas a precipitação ainda durou mais algum tempo e além disso, a cidade está a uma maior altitude. Desvantagens de viver nos vales.  O Vale do Douro é exemplo disso, pois tem estado sempre bem identificado no radar do wunderground.

Já não deve cair mais nada por aqui, mas aqueles flocos de manhã já foram suficientes e deram para lavar as vistas de algo que é raro por cá a cotas tão baixas.
*1,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2021 às 21:59)

Aqui continua a nevar e a ficar cada vez mais branco.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2021 às 22:00)

Precipitação a deslocar-se para o litoral norte, veremos se se aguenta. Penso que não serão virga os ecos pois neva com acumulação em Ribeira de Pena por exemplo. No entanto a tendência é os aguaceiros desfazerem-se nas serras.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2021 às 22:01)

Penas os flocos serem pequenos pois com a a quantidade com que caem daria uma bela nevada.
Há que esperar que a situação melhore.
Infelizmente não caiu de dia mas de noite também tem a sua beleza.


----------



## Eddy (9 Jan 2021 às 22:05)

VILA REAL disse:


> Penas os flocos serem pequenos pois com a a quantidade com que caem daria uma bela nevada.
> Há que esperar que a situação melhore.
> Infelizmente não caiu de dia mas de noite também tem a sua beleza.


Está a começar a ficar mais sólida mas não é suficiente para acumular...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 22:06)

Nevão na gralheira
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## timgomes (9 Jan 2021 às 22:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> Precipitação a deslocar-se para o litoral norte, veremos se se aguenta. Penso que não serão virga os ecos pois neva com acumulação em Ribeira de Pena por exemplo. No entanto a tendência é os aguaceiros desfazerem-se nas serras.



É mesmo a tendência. Aqui ainda nada de precipitação. Enquanto Serras de Soajo, Peneda, Sudoeste de Ourense com boa acumulação. Radar tb tem mostrado boas acumulações para zonas de altitude média (Paredes de Coura, Monção, norte de Arcos de Valdevez, etc...)

Tatual 2°c a 100mAlt, aguaceiros nem por isso, tem evitado a zona...


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Jan 2021 às 22:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> Precipitação a deslocar-se para o litoral norte, veremos se se aguenta. Penso que não serão virga os ecos pois neva com acumulação em Ribeira de Pena por exemplo. No entanto a tendência é os aguaceiros desfazerem-se nas serras.


Tens razão. Aumentaram de 1% para 39 % a possibilidade de precipitação....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 22:16)

Aqui acho que as chances de neve também já se esfumaram, pelo radar, a menos que se formasse precipitação por aqui, não me parece que cá venha parar mais nada.

O vento de leste regressou mas estranhamente ao contrário do que eu pensaria, está ainda a provocar mais subida de temperatura. 

3.6ºC atuais


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2021 às 22:17)

timgomes disse:


> É mesmo a tendência. Aqui ainda nada de precipitação. Enquanto Serras de Soajo, Peneda, Sudoeste de Ourense com boa acumulação.
> 
> Tatual 2°c a 100mAlt, aguaceiros nem por isso, tem evitado a zona...





davidazevedo disse:


> Tens razão. Aumentaram de 1% para 39 % a possibilidade de precipitação....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cá no litoral norte no máximo os mais atentos verão um floquito ou outro digo eu. Não estou muito confiante com a cota também, estará ideal mais lá entre as 0h e as 3h.


----------



## lmg (9 Jan 2021 às 22:17)

Em Lamego continua a acumular
Actualmente: 0.4ºC


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2021 às 22:19)

c0ldPT disse:


> Cá no litoral norte no máximo os mais atentos verão um floquito ou outro digo eu. Não estou muito confiante com a cota também, estará ideal mais lá entre as 0h e as 3h.


O movimento das nuvens tambem é bastante lento vamos lá ver 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## timgomes (9 Jan 2021 às 22:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> Cá no litoral norte no máximo os mais atentos verão um floquito ou outro digo eu. Não estou muito confiante com a cota também, estará ideal mais lá entre as 0h e as 3h.


Não acredito. Mesmo poucas chances. E só de pensar que em tempos era a região com mais pluviosidade do país


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2021 às 22:22)

Por cá parou de cair


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Jan 2021 às 22:22)

timgomes disse:


> Não acredito. Mesmo poucas chances. E só de pensar que em tempos era a região com mais pluviosidade do país


Triste mesmo. Pode ser que passe um avião e descarregue as sanitas e chegue cá baixo em neve....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2021 às 22:26)

timgomes disse:


> Não acredito. Mesmo poucas chances. E só de pensar que em tempos era a região com mais pluviosidade do país


Continua a ser, a sinóptica não é a ideal para esta região. A ver neve aqui é naquelas entradas de NW com cotas 400-500m, não é muito díficil irmos a uma serra qualquer ver e acontece anualmente.

Edit: Céu limpo por aqui já, _adios_ neve  Ainda assim dia interessante pelas baixas temperaturas.

Extremos de hoje:* 8ºC*/*-6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2021 às 22:40)

5.3°C por Belver. Céu muito nublado. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2021 às 22:44)

Por Gondomar nuvens em aproximação 
5,4°C
69% hr 


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2021 às 22:50)

Em Castro daire neva bastante !


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2021 às 22:53)

Aguiar da Beira


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 22:54)

Neva intensamente!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 22:56)

Nevisca de novo muito muito fraquinho e fininho. Deve ser aquela mancha de precipitação a SE, vamos ver como se comporta... 2.2ºC.


----------



## PauloSR (9 Jan 2021 às 22:57)

Acalmou a neve pelo Campo de Gerês (600m). Acumulou nas ruas e nos telhados...


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 22:57)

Cota bem acima dos 300m por certo, aqui está a chuviscar e nem me parece haver qualquer mistura.

Temp. de *3.6ºC*


----------



## timgomes (9 Jan 2021 às 22:57)

c0ldPT disse:


> Continua a ser, a sinóptica não é a ideal para esta região. A ver neve aqui é naquelas entradas de NW com cotas 400-500m, não é muito díficil irmos a uma serra qualquer ver e acontece anualmente.



Tem muito que se lhe diga.


c0ldPT disse:


> Continua a ser, a sinóptica não é a ideal para esta região. A ver neve aqui é naquelas entradas de NW com cotas 400-500m, não é muito díficil irmos a uma serra qualquer ver e acontece anualmente.



Apontar cotas é sempre extremamente difícil nesta zona. Influência marítima, norte e continental, influência dos cursos de água e vales. A influencia do rio Lima e o respetivo vale é brutal. Nos últimos anos é muito raro ver neve em acumulação a sul do rio (serra Amarela por exemplo).
Na Peneda há umas semanas a acumulação em 950mts era zero, a 1000 era de 5cm. Parecia que alguém tinha despejado neve e sido cauteloso. Graduação quase inexistente. Saí de casa com 3C e cheguei lá cima com 0C. Até que há vezes em que a temperatura é a mesma desde os 100 mts até aos 900, que se nota mais no inverno a semelhança.
Indo ao ponto, o distrito de Viana é uma autêntica roleta russa em alguns aspetos, neste evento só demonstra isso mais uma vez.

EDIT:
Basta ver que o radar Wunderground apontou várias células nas últimas hrs a passar mas a estação mais próxima, a 2km, a marcar 0,00mm. Nem com o radar vai lá hoje, tudo fictício pq ficou tudo mais pra interior


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2021 às 22:58)

-4°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 23:04)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Cota bem acima dos 300m por certo, aqui está a chuviscar e nem me parece haver qualquer mistura.
> 
> Temp. de *3.6ºC*



Aguaceiro bem interessante agora até, nunca pensei a esta hora estar a ver chuva e não neve, enfim nem sei porque me surpreendo... Aqui é sempre uma desilusão


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2021 às 23:05)

Até faz buraco


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2021 às 23:11)

A pouco um bom aguaceiro...mas de CHUVA! Um floco ou outro pelo meio...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2021 às 23:11)

Volta a nevar fraquinho.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 23:14)

Brito disse:


> A pouco um bom aguaceiro...mas de CHUVA! Um floco ou outro pelo meio...



Muito me contas, isso para mim deve ser indicativo de uma cota na casa dos 550m! Como é que é possível uma cota destas a esta hora?!

É que ainda por cima está uma ventania de leste, isto é completamente contraproducente...

Para onde foi o frio?!


----------



## JJViseu (9 Jan 2021 às 23:14)

Viseu nada de nada. E Valpaços onde estou muito menos.
Um evento para esquecer.


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2021 às 23:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Muito me contas, isso para mim deve ser indicativo de uma cota na casa dos 550m! Como é que é possível uma cota destas a esta hora?!


Inexplicável


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2021 às 23:17)

Boa noite pessoal,

Obrigado a todos pelas maravilhosas que fizeram chegar a este tópico, não fosse sensivelmente os cerca de 300km que a Filomena se desviou para SW , antes de avançar para Leste,  e teríamos tido um dia histórico, muito provavelmente o maior nevão de sempre no nosso país, mas já foi bom ver tanta gente feliz, num momento tão difícil para o nosso país, e para o mundo em geral! Por aqui ( Azeitão) mais um dia muito frio , com mínima de 1.7°c, e máxima de 8.3°c, agora estão 4.8°c e o vento já é praticamente nulo! Agora teremos três madrugadas de inversões valentes , e por isso acho que fazia todo o sentido manter este tópico aberto pelo menos até dia 13 ( quarta-feira) , mas a moderação fará o que achar  melhor, contudo fica a sugestão! Resto de bom fim de semana para todos, e amanhã de amanhã muitos locais ainda poderão proporcionar belíssimos registos, ficamos a espera dos mesmos! Divirtam.se e protejam-se 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (9 Jan 2021 às 23:20)

Aqui a neve digna desse nove,
Caiu em Mação no alto da serra do bando.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2021 às 23:23)

Eu acho incrível como a Figueira esteve debaixo dos ecos do radar o dia quase todo, e o máximo que houve foram uns chuviscos de que nem me apercebi  Não esperava neve, mas nuvens que só servem para subir mínimas era escusado...


----------



## Nelson Costa (9 Jan 2021 às 23:27)

Alguém confirma que está a nevar em paredes?


----------



## cm3pt (9 Jan 2021 às 23:28)

Aqui no centro de Vila Real caem um farrapos. Mas para já nada de acumular. A ver vamos durante a noite.


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

Chuviscos...


----------



## clone (9 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

Marco Canaveses caem alguns farrapos com mistura de chuva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2021 às 23:33)

Por aqui, 3.0ºC. Pode ser que chegue aos negativos.


----------



## talingas (9 Jan 2021 às 23:39)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 2,2°C. Por agora caem umas pastinhas tímidas, com 0,9°C. Vento fraco de NE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (9 Jan 2021 às 23:40)

ninguem do Vale do sousa para referir algo?


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2021 às 23:42)

Sou das encostas da Serra de Santa justa e vou ver

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2021 às 23:42)

Nelson Costa disse:


> Alguém confirma que está a nevar em paredes?


Estou na parte oeste do concelho, por aqui nada, aliás o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Lopes45 (9 Jan 2021 às 23:42)

Nelson Costa disse:


> Alguém confirma que está a nevar em paredes?


Paredes?


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (9 Jan 2021 às 23:45)

Estou no Pico mas gostaria de saber como está o tempo em Freamunde ou narradores


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (9 Jan 2021 às 23:46)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Estou no Pico mas gostaria de saber como está o tempo em Freamunde ou narradores


Arredores


----------



## Mammatus (9 Jan 2021 às 23:48)

Boa noite,

Nada de relevante a relatar. 
Após as 17h e até às 21h sensivelmente, a temperatura esteve estagnada, apenas oscilando algumas décimas, entre 6.4 - 6.8ºC. Desde então subiu, sigo com 7.4ºC, o vento acalmou um pouco, sopra de NNE.
Sem ocorrência de precipitação.

Muito boa contribuição de registos fotográficos para o tópico.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2021 às 23:52)

Bom, Viseu passou ao lado de tudo


----------



## Lopes45 (9 Jan 2021 às 23:52)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Estou no Pico mas gostaria de saber como está o tempo em Freamunde ou narradores


Nada de expecial com 3 graus  céu nublado. Mais Nada infelizmente temperatura tende a baixar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2021 às 23:59)

Brito disse:


> Chuviscos...



Viseu de facto pelo que vejo foi uma vergonha, enfim sempre pensei que Viseu escapasse...

Tondela, Viseu estes buracos... são sempre a mesma treta. O próximo nevão por cá deve vir no dia de S. Nunca e convém que seja à noite...

Relativamente aos modelos penso que cometeram também muitos erros, quer na distribuição da precipitação e até nas cotas. Ver nevar hoje de madrugada aqui foi completamente fora do previsto... Enfim e com isto acho que vou começar a fazer o funeral ao evento.

Venham as geadas!!


----------



## Lopes45 (10 Jan 2021 às 00:02)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Estou no Pico mas gostaria de saber como está o tempo em Freamunde ou narradores


Começa a cair uns pingos muito leves mas de água.  Para já.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2021 às 00:03)

Lopes45 disse:


> Começa a cair uns pingos muito leves mas de água.  Para já.


Bem já fui, no máximo vejo água


----------



## davidazevedo (10 Jan 2021 às 00:05)

Bem, acho que este evento já morreu. Ainda houve aqui uma esperança com caída de uns farrapitos mas já não há mais nada. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2021 às 00:09)

Estremoz....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2021 às 00:16)

Valente nevão que está a cair!!
Amanhã posto fotos.
Boa noite.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2021 às 00:18)

Pinga há uns minutos, parece líquida (pelas gotas nos carros)


----------



## Lopes45 (10 Jan 2021 às 00:20)

Pelos vistos está a cair uns farrapos em Felgueiras.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2021 às 00:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> Pinga há uns minutos, parece líquida (pelas gotas nos carros)



A cota está elevadíssima, esquece... Vá-se lá perceber porquê. O GFS levou uma banhada nas cotas para esta noite.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jan 2021 às 00:22)

Boa noite,
Bem, também não esperava nada de especial mas, como é já normal, nem chuva nem vento nem nada! Esteve sim foi um frio do caraças, com uma mínima bem baixa e uma tarde enevoada e gélida. 

Achei, no entanto, curioso aquele arco de aguaceiros ao largo da costa de Portugal, que por momentos atingiu os cabos mais proeminentes e inclusive a Serra de Sintra. Se tivesse vindo um pouco mais para leste, teria levado com precipitação! 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 8,7°C
Mín: 1,5°C

Agora estão 6,3°C e céu nublado, com uma aragem de nordeste. Os próximos dias serão a doer ao nível do frio!


----------



## Eddy (10 Jan 2021 às 00:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Valente nevão que está a cair!!
> Amanhã posto fotos.
> Boa noite.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Onde?
Aqui por Vila Real está há uma hora a cair neve fraca.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jan 2021 às 00:26)

Temperatura nunca desceu dos 4ºC durante este evento aqui por Alenquer, por isso foi tudo mto fraquinho por aqui...5ºC nesta altura, nem ares de querer cair qq coisa do céu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2021 às 00:27)

Boas...alguns flocos ao sabor do vento ,com 2.8ºC .


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2021 às 00:28)

Actualização da circulação da 'Filomena', desde o início dos efeitos aqui no Continente até às 23h30 de Sábado.
Time-lapse da reflectividade do radar de Coruche:

Penhas Douradas, por exemplo, manteve uma temperatura notavelmente estável: amplitude de 1,5ºC entre os extremos horários ao longo do dia.
Tudo o que precipitou terá sido em forma de neve.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2021 às 00:33)

Eddy disse:


> Onde?
> Aqui por Vila Real está há uma hora a cair neve fraca.


Montemuro

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (10 Jan 2021 às 00:36)

Por aqui a chuva passou bem ao lado! Só demonstra que a península de Setúbal, não é pródiga em eventos de neve,ou água-neve, ou seja o que for. Valha-nos o frio, por agora, que também nunca é assim tão intenso ao ponto de chegar a valores de temperatura negativos. Muito raro. Agora vai com 6,1°C.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2021 às 00:39)

Bem, esta não "bate leve levemente", são gotas líquidas que caem (e poucas). Fica para daqui a 10 anos 
T.atual: *4.3ºC
*
Edit: ainda baixou aos* 3.8ºC. *%HR deve ser alta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2021 às 00:51)

Agora sim ...se continuar muito tempo esta pega ,com 2.3ºC .


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Jan 2021 às 00:52)

Neva em Castelo Branco! Não esperava!


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jan 2021 às 01:00)

StormRic disse:


> (...)
> 
> Penhas Douradas, por exemplo, manteve uma temperatura notavelmente estável: amplitude de 1,5ºC entre os extremos horários ao longo do dia.
> Tudo o que precipitou terá sido em forma de neve.



Fóia com -2.5ºC, pena que não há precipitação, sempre a mesma coisa.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2021 às 01:00)

Estremoz... quando nevou com maior intensidade, por volta do meio - dia.


----------



## Sleet (10 Jan 2021 às 01:00)

Boa noite
Acabou por nevar durante grande parte do dia, uma neve muito seca que era sacudida com facilidade quando por vezes se levantava algum vento, só que nevou de forma tão fraca que mal houve acumulação. Deu ainda assim para pintar a paisagem de branco e obrigar o limpa-neve a circular, para evitar que gelasse na estrada. À falta de um pedaço do snowzilla espanhol, para o que se estava à espera já foi bem bom.
Fica o registo de um sério candidato a dia mais frio de 2021, com uma máxima ligeiramente superior a 0 ºC na estação do WU.

Também nevou esta noite em Oliveira do Hospital, com ligeira acumulação.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jan 2021 às 01:12)

Vidigueira


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jan 2021 às 01:14)

Vila Viçosa


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jan 2021 às 01:14)

Marvão


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jan 2021 às 01:16)

Redondo


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Jan 2021 às 01:17)

Nevisca, mas antes de chegar ao chão desfaz-se e passa a líquida. Não há temperatura a 2 metros suficiente e também a precipitação não é nada de mais. Coincidência ou não olhei para a janela e deparei-me ainda com uma bons minutos de farrapos grossos.. Parecia que ia para pegar..


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jan 2021 às 01:22)

@RedeMeteo não tens webcam na Cuba? Tenho lá familiares e confirmaram que nevou.

EDIT: esquece, reparei agora na tua assinatura que esta não consta nessa lista de localidades.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2021 às 01:34)

Boa noite.
Deixo aqui uns videos do dia de hoje, partilhados connosco, da queda de neve em Cuba e na Serra de Ossa.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2021 às 01:54)

Bem visível como a ocorrência de neve na região Oeste/Lisboa e outras zonas litorais foi tornada difícil pela simples ausência de precipitação, mesmo que as temperaturas fossem favoráveis:

Situação às 00h de hoje dia 10, domingo: a oclusão ainda produz neve na Região Interior Norte e Centro enquanto a instabilidade sobre o oceano afastou-se muito da costa oeste, falhando assim as ocasionais previsões de precipitação no litoral oeste.


----------



## cova beira (10 Jan 2021 às 02:03)

por aqui continuamos com mini flocos


----------



## cova beira (10 Jan 2021 às 02:15)

a Filomena passou mesmo ao lado


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Jan 2021 às 03:10)

Por aqui não está tanto frio como nos últimos dias. A esta hora já havia geada e hoje nada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2021 às 03:34)

Tenho muita pena que mais um evento tenha terminado desta forma insípida aqui pela metade sul do distrito de viseu  Termino com alguma felicidade por ter visto a dita cuja, mas soube a pouco.

Mas quando é que estará para vir um evento decente para este pedaço do distrito Hoje faz 11 anos que nevou e acumulou de forma fraca aqui. Fará também 11 anos no dia 15 de Fevereiro, o melhor episódio de neve de sempre que aqui pude presenciar. Enfim já não se fabricam anos à 2010, agora tenho de me dar feliz e contente sempre que vejo uns flocos perdidos a esvoaçar aqui no buraco...

Por agora céu geralmente limpo e descida de temperatura a iniciar-se 2.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Jan 2021 às 07:10)

*1.9ºC* por agora.

Fraquinho por aqui novamente, ontem perto da meia noite choveu (100% água), com uma temperatura de 1.4ºC

Do dia de ontem fica a máxima baixinha(*3.8ºC*), que venham umas entrada atlânticas chuvosas mas é, que Janeiro vai bem seco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2021 às 07:26)

Nickname disse:


> *1.9ºC* por agora.
> 
> Fraquinho por aqui novamente, ontem perto da meia noite choveu (100% água), com uma temperatura de 1.4ºC
> 
> Do dia de ontem fica a máxima baixinha(*3.8ºC*), que venham umas entrada atlânticas chuvosas mas é, que Janeiro vai bem seco.



Nickname isso é completamente surreal! Como é que é possível aqui com temperatura superior (2.5ºC) ter nevado e com menos altitude?! A sinóptica atmosférica por certo que não era muito diferente daí para aqui. E esquece a questão do vento, porque quando ela começou a cair nem estava grande vento...

É que aqui começou logo cair sólida, não era água-neve... Deve ter sido das minhas preces Ele há cada coisa...


----------



## Nickname (10 Jan 2021 às 07:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Nickname isso é completamente surreal! Como é que é possível aqui com temperatura superior (2.5ºC) ter nevado e com menos altitude?! A sinóptica atmosférica por certo que não era muito diferente daí para aqui. E esquece a questão do vento, porque quando ela começou a cair nem estava grande vento...
> 
> É que aqui começou logo cair sólida, não era água-neve... Deve ter sido das minhas preces Ele há cada coisa...



Aqui ao longo da tarde, e início da noite também caiu bem sólida, ainda que uns farrapos muito finos e algo espaçados.
Por volta das 23h havia um misto de água e neve no que ia caindo, e a certa altura era só mesmo água(ou muito perto disso), pouco depois parou por completo a precipitação.

Mas até foi um nevão jeitoso nas zonas do costume do distrito, Moimenta, VN Paiva, Sernancelhe, Penedono, e nevou consideravelmente em zonas onde esta é menos comum, Sátão, Penalva do Castelo e Mangualde.

Será que isto de estarmos rodeados por montanhas por todos os lados é prejudicial?
Talvez por isso veja a massa de ar de Noroeste, venha de Este, venha de Norte, as cotas de neve estejam sempre acima do previsto.

Não percebo, mas já nada me desilude, até porque não previam muita precipitação para aqui de facto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2021 às 07:53)

Nickname disse:


> Aqui ao longo da tarde, e início da noite também caiu bem sólida, ainda que uns farrapos muito finos e algo espaçados.
> Por volta das 23h havia um misto de água e neve no que ia caindo, e a certa altura era só mesmo água(ou muito perto disso), pouco depois parou por completo a precipitação.
> Não percebo, mas já nada me desilude.
> 
> ...



Esquece o que disse então, pensava que te estavas a referir ao início da madrugada de dia 9 quando publiquei aqueles aguaceiros de neve. Como vi na altura pelo radar alguns ecos perdidos por Viseu pensei que estivesses a falar disso. Aqui também foi só água agora junto ao início da madrugada de hoje.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2021 às 07:59)

Bom dia, -1°C com geada visível e céu limpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (10 Jan 2021 às 08:27)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo. Temperatura neste momento 4,2ºC. Humidade 72%.


----------



## Northern Lights (10 Jan 2021 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Sigo com 5,5 °C. Mínima de 4,1 °C.
Como disse ontem, esta depressão não deixa grandes saudades. Nem frio de jeito, nem chuva, nem neve, apenas céu nublado.
Veremos os próximos tempos. No longo prazo fala-se em surpresas.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jan 2021 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Ontem tive mínima de -3,0°C e Merelim chegou aos -7,0°C!!  Bateu os -6,1°C de 19 de Janeiro de 2017 e os -6,3°C de 1995.

Hoje a mínima já foi mais alta, 1,1°C aqui. Merelim ia com 0,3°C às 8h, certamente entrou nos negativos.
Vendo as previsões, as noites geladas deverão continuar nestes próximos dias.


----------



## Super Trovoada (10 Jan 2021 às 09:14)

Bom dia! Amanhecer ainda com neve no solo na Serra d'Ossa nas vertentes do concelho de Redondo, acumulada sensivelmente acima dos 450/500 metros.




Neve Serra d&#x27;Ossa 2021 by manuel sousa, no Flickr




Neve Serra d&#x27;Ossa 2021 by manuel sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2021 às 09:39)

Por aqui, ainda restou alguma neve esta manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2021 às 09:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Belo aguaceiro a oeste do cabo da Roca. @jonas_87 é bom que estejas na serra de Sintra!



Essa hora já não andava por lá, mas às 14 h no miradouro da Santa Eufémia (465mts) estava tanto frio devido ao vento forte,  o windchill  nos -3/-4 graus. Nunca tinha presenciado tanto frio na serra.

Fica uma foto para o lado da margem sul.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2021 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

em Azinhoso acordamos assim com *-1.4ºc* há muita acumulação em toda a Aldeia, em certas zonas dá para enterrar até um pouco abaixo do joelho 

Sigo com 1.4ºc , vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2021 às 10:26)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> em Azinhoso acordamos assim com *-1.4ºc* há muita acumulação em toda a Aldeia, em certas zonas dá para enterrar até um pouco abaixo do joelho
> 
> Sigo com 1.4ºc , vento fraco.



Tens feito um grande seguimento desde essa aldeia , o meu obrigado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2021 às 10:38)

Bela camada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2021 às 10:55)

Fotos / cidade de Lamego 
2°C 
10/01/2021
( Autoria de Rui Jorge Pires) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2021 às 10:55)

joselamego disse:


> Fotos (Carlos Alberto ) da neve em Lamego
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As duas últimas fotos não são de agora...certamente!


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2021 às 10:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> As duas últimas fotos não são de agora...certamente!


 São públicas , devem ser !
E há fotos do Rui Jorge Pires 



Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2021 às 10:57)

joselamego disse:


> São públicas , devem ser !
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


A Nossa Senhora dos Remédios não tem tanta neve hoje...isso garanto eu!

Enviado do meu SM-G965F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2021 às 10:58)

joselamego disse:


> São públicas , devem ser !
> E há fotos do Rui Jorge Pires
> 
> 
> ...


As do Rui são de hoje mas aquela junto ao Santuário não é


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2021 às 11:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> A Nossa Senhora dos Remédios não tem tanta neve hoje...isso garanto eu!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G965F através do Tapatalk


Então as corretas são as fotos do fotógrafo 
Rui Jorge Pires 
As que já publiquei atrás
Grato , Ferreira 5
Vou eliminar as primeiras 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Jan 2021 às 11:32)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo, sem vento, por volta das 10 da manhã o termómetro da farmácia marcava 4ºC, por agora temperatura a subir.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Jan 2021 às 12:03)

Já chegaram as nuvens. Dá-me a sensação que estarão a entrar de norte ou de este, a sul ainda limpo.


----------



## Davi (10 Jan 2021 às 12:14)

Ainda com alguma neve, esta manhã na serra de S.Mamede.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu MYA-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2021 às 12:24)

Boas...hoje o dia acordou limpo  e ,nuvens a chegar e já sem sol ,com 7.7ºC...nunca mais chove ...gosto mais de chuva .


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2021 às 12:24)

Boa tarde, já com o nublado e neve visível na Serra do Açor, vento moderado de leste com 8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2021 às 12:25)

Serra da Nogueira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-G965F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (10 Jan 2021 às 12:27)

O frio continua com muito sol. Agora 8,5ºC.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2021 às 12:27)

Boas. 
Falei com os meus sogros agora e nevou ontem ao final da tarde uns farrapos em Ponte de Sôr 
e em muitos outros locais com pouca altitude, sítios que os meus sogros receberam relatos, 
Tramaga (a sul), Longomel (a norte), Vale Açor (a leste).


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Jan 2021 às 12:30)

Já se ouve o vento a soprar. Ao menos a ver se estas nuvens deixam alguma precipitação.


----------



## Srbt (10 Jan 2021 às 12:41)

Resumo do dia de ontem, nevou com intensidade por volta das 12h e depois entre as 14h e as 18h, sendo que a partir dai já misturada com chuva. A temperatura de 3º e o solo já molhado não permitiu que a neve acumulasse, mesmo nos períodos de maior intensidade!
Durante a madrugada não ocorreu mais precipitação. 
Foi um bom evento, a última vez que tinha nevado desta forma, salvo erro, em 2013, e dessa vez foi apenas de madrugada.
Avizinha-se um janeiro frio, pelo que vamos ver o que o resto do inverno nos espera.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2021 às 12:48)

Ontem, na serra de S.Mamede, Alvarroes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pelo Reguengo a cerca de 600m:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jan 2021 às 13:12)

Todas as vezes que vi nevar é sem dúvida um momento maravilhoso e empolgante , mas sem dúvida que o dia seguinte , de preferência com sol não lhe fica atrás, antes pelo contrário  Obrigado pelas fotos lindas que tem sido aqui colocadas já do dia de hoje!   Por Azeitão mínima a rondar um 1°c , e as próximas duas madrugadas vão ser mesmo valentes, não se deixem enganar pelo astro rei  Temperatura atual de 8.7°c , e um windchill de 7.1°c .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (10 Jan 2021 às 13:20)

Com tanto frio em altitude e igualmente frio à superfície, como é que foi possível só ter havido acumulação acima dos 500-600 metros em vários locais em especial do norte e centro e ainda por cima à hora que foi (já no período da noite)???


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2021 às 13:23)

1°c e sol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2021 às 13:27)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> em Azinhoso acordamos assim com *-1.4ºc* há muita acumulação em toda a Aldeia, em certas zonas dá para enterrar até um pouco abaixo do joelho
> 
> Sigo com 1.4ºc , vento fraco.



Mais algumas desta manhã aqui em Azinhoso:












































Estrada que vai para o Vimioso:











Localidade vizinha de Penas Roias a uns 4 Km daqui da Aldeia:


----------



## jfo (10 Jan 2021 às 13:41)

Santofsky disse:


> Com tanto frio em altitude e igualmente frio à superfície, como é que foi possível só ter havido acumulação acima dos 500-600 metros em vários locais em especial do norte e centro e ainda por cima à hora que foi (já no período da noite)???



A precipitação tambem foi poucachinha. Esta preferiu acumular-se por Espanha. 
Dá para insultar os deuses?


----------



## Nickname (10 Jan 2021 às 13:44)

Lapa, Sernancelhe (900m)















Touro, Vila Nova de Paiva (800m)






Sernancelhe (770m)







Vila Nova de Paiva (800m)











Penedono (900m)











Riodades, São João da Pesqueira (700m)











Os modelos previam muita precipitação precisamente para a zona de S.João da Pesqueira, acertaram em cheio!

Mais fotos aqui


----------



## ZéCa (10 Jan 2021 às 14:08)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui, poderá neste momento ter atingido a máxima. 10,2ºC. Não deverá subir muito mais. Humidade baixa 55%.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2021 às 14:30)

Aqui fica, um pequeno resumo do meu dia ontem.
Começou a nevar com mais consistência a partir da tarde, foi então que decidi subir:

Aqui já nevava bem, a pouco mais de 800m, não subi mais do que isso, porque a GNR andava a patrulhar a zona, além disso, a certa altura cortou a estrada, o termômetro do carro marcava -1°c, a meio da tarde.

No caminho para baixo, fui apreciando as paisagens:

E por fim, já no Reguengo, onde nevava bem:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CSKdlkUlQGM


----------



## JPAG (10 Jan 2021 às 15:13)

Bom dia.
Pelo que vi nas redes sociais hoje de manhã ainda era fácil observar neve no Alentejo na Serra de São Mamede, na Serra d'Ossa e na Herdade da Contenda em Barrancos.

*Em relação ao dia de ontem em Vila Viçosa um pequeno resumo: *
-começou a nevar por volta das 9h da manhã, de forma fraca a modera. Neve "miúda" e húmida que não agarrava. Temperaturas a rondar o 1ºC e humidade relativa abaixo dos 85%. Com o grosso da precipitação a passar ao lado e a cota de neve a rondar os 400-450m não acumulou.

- ao longo da manhã e hora de almoço a neve passou a água-neve. A temperatura subiu para os 2ºC, a HR passou dos 85% e os aguaceiros mais fortes foram sempre passando a oeste, na zona de Estremoz - Évora. Se os aguaceiros mais fortes tivessem passado mais perto ou aqui em cima aconteceria o mesmo que em Estremoz.

- durante a tarde praticamente toda caíram aguaceiros que variavam entre água e água-neve, por vezes com alguns flocos maiores. A temperatura desceu para o ~1.3ºC, mas a HR subiu para os 95%. Continuávamos no limite este da precipitação, onde aldeias aqui a 10km praticamente não choveu. Aqui não parou de chover, talvez pelo efeito da altitude em que se encontra a Vila.

- assim que anoiteceu os aguaceiros passaram a neve. Nevou de forma moderada a forte durante quase 1 hora. Alguma acumulação, menos no chão, tendo superfícies frias no quintal com 1cm de neve. O chão estava muito molhado, a HR acima dos 95%, a temperatura baixou dos 0.5ºC.

- por volta das 19/20h a neve perdeu intensidade, surgiu algum vento, a temperatura subiu ligeiramente, a HR voltou a subir. A neve passou a água-neve. Esta água-neve durou até cerca das 21/21:30h.

- ao longo da noite caíram pequenos aguaceiros que foram derretendo a neve acumulada, a temperatura foi gradualmente subindo.

- máxima do dia de ontem: *3ºC* (às 00:00h do dia 8 para 9). Mínima do dia: *0.3ºC* (19-20h). Média do dia: *1.6ºC* (muito devido à madrugada de 8 para 9)

O Ipma na atualização horária que fez na manhã de ontem (~8h) acertou mais ou menos no que aconteceu. Neve de manhã, aguaceiros depois, e neve novamente a partir das 18h. Um dia bem passado, apesar da esperança de ver tudo branquinho ao ver nevar logo de manhã e sabendo que a 15km daqui, em Estremoz, estava tudo espetacular. Faltou a precipitação forte logo de manhã e talvez os 20m de desnível que temos para Estremoz   Não fui à zona mais alta do concelho nem sei de ninguém que tenha ido (é uma zona um pouco isolada com olival, mato e pedreiras a 3.5km sudoeste da vila), mas com os seus 470m de altitude o evento pode ter sido bem diferente.

Daqui a 10 anos temos mais.. 


P.S. Ainda algumas fotos da Serra d'Ossa hoje de manha:

https://www.radiocampanario.com/ult...3_V0qLT1b_rHyMiGSfJDkodvNsGh9MuSN0TyN-gWVM0dk


----------



## tucha (10 Jan 2021 às 15:27)

E hoje, Perdi a cabeça  e rebentei com uma serie de concelhos, de Lisboa a Marvão!!!
Ninguem nas estradas, policia zero, alias vi Gnr na terra e nada me disseram...
Temperatura a rondar os 2 graus na hora do almoco, e uma paisagem brutal, neve acumulada  em varios locais ainda, céu  azul com algumas nuvens, e todo o dia sem chuva...
Disseram os da terra que ontem parou de nevar pelas 18 horas, mais ou menos...
Terra sem ninguem, só  e apenas alguns espanhois, muito pouco...e tudo lindo, maravilhoso
Tenho milhentas fotos, depois coloco por aqui...e ainda que vim, neve so para mim... Maravilhoso!!!Agora as 15.28, acabou o sol, tudo muito nublado, virá  mais neve???


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2021 às 15:30)




----------



## baojoao (10 Jan 2021 às 15:43)

Hoje fui para os lados do @Mr. Neves e mesmo no alto do Caramulo, no Caramulinho pouca neve havia. Ainda estivemos para ir ao Cabeço da Neve, mas como pode ver na segunda foto, a estrada estava congelada e tivemos que abortar essa ideia.
De certa forma este evento foi uma desilusão por aqui. É verdade que ainda tive direito a ver uns flocos em Nelas e em Casal Sancho, mas... Também verdade seja dita, já estou habituado a este tipo de desilusão. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2021 às 15:44)

Amanhecer na serra de S.Mamede, o autor, está nas fotos.


----------



## ZéCa (10 Jan 2021 às 15:44)

Por aqui a máxima foi mesmo atingida com 10,2ºC. A esta hora continua com o mesmo valor. Agora deve começar a baixar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2021 às 15:45)

Por aqui foi uma valente seca: literal e figurativamente. E assim continua.


----------



## Santofsky (10 Jan 2021 às 15:47)

jfo disse:


> A precipitação tambem foi poucachinha. Esta preferiu acumular-se por Espanha.
> Dá para insultar os deuses?



O facto é que seja cota 0, 100 ou 200 a neve nunca acumula nessas cotas, só mesmo a partir dos 500 metros. Tem sido sempre assim nos últimos anos, desde 2010 que não há um único nevão de jeito abaixo da cota de 500 metros, mesmo com muito frio em altitude e também à superfície. Só mesmo neve molhada para inglês ver. Talvez lá para o ano de 2030 volte a nevar com acumulação abaixo da cota dos 500 metros...


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2021 às 15:47)

Na serra da Lousã, subindo pela vertente Norte desde a Lousã, a acumulação começa exactamente à cota 500 (dá jeito as placas com a altitude que põem para os ciclistas). Até ao Candal (aprox. 600m) a estrada está em boas condições, e a aldeia estava cheia de gente, nem saí do carro. Continuando a subir as condições da estrada tornam-se péssimas, até que antes da cota 800m, junto ao cruzamento para o Talasnal, a N236 estava cortada e não foi possível ir ao Trevim nem passar para Castanheira de Pera.

É próprio de um país de 3º mundo que uma queda de neve que acumula 1 ou 2 cm implique o corte de uma estrada nacional a tão baixa altitude. Esta estrada serve inúmeras aldeias na serra. Acresce a isto que a temperatura, à hora que subi (por volta das 11h30), foi sempre superior a 5ºC. Bastava terem espalhado sal na estrada e toda ela estaria transitável, a previsão do IPMA era clara, mesmo que conservadora, acima dos 600m nevaria. É de uma incompetência total da Protecção Civil deixarem aldeias isoladas ou com acesso só possível a 10km/h por causa de 1 cm de neve que nem sequer gelou. Em Espanha qualquer caminho municipal está coberto de sal ou de areia quando está prevista queda de neve, mas isso é na Europa civilizada.

Ficam as fotos possíveis, tiradas de dentro do carro.


























No caminho para casa notei que havia muito gelo acumulado nos taludes da CREL em Bucelas, o que demonstra o grande potencial da zona para inversões térmicas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2021 às 15:49)

Boas...friasco seco continua ...nublado e vento moderado ,quando volta a chuva ,com 7.5ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2021 às 15:58)

Mais umas fotos, aqui do Reguengo, com a autoria de Elias Morais.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Esta já foi hoje, no caminho para S.Mamede:


----------



## cova beira (10 Jan 2021 às 16:27)

depois do enorme nevão na zona de Madrid estão previstas minimas nos proximos dias de -8, acho que a neve é tanta que provoca um arrefecimento brutal à superficie, vão ter neve para 15 dias


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2021 às 16:30)

Boa tarde

Antes de mais, um enorme agradecimento a todos os membros que captaram e registaram tão fantásticas imagens, e pela coragem de a qualquer hora estarem no exterior com condições bem agrestes e a fazer este belíssimo trabalho "meteolouco"!


Hoje o dia está mais calmo. Nesta imagem do Aqua às 13h54 a corrente de Norte/Nordeste espelha-se nos padrões das nuvens médias e altas. É visível neve nas montanhas, só quando limpar um pouco mais a cobertura nublosa se verá o que ainda resta em outros locais menos habituais a ficarem de branco:





A sinóptica mostra um afastamento da "Filomena" para SSE e o início da instalação do anticiclone a Noroeste:









Acumulados de ontem:





Mínimas:





Máximas:





Vento máximo:





Por último, o aspecto do céu há menos de uma hora, aquela nebulosidade que era visível na imagem do Aqua vai passando em direcção ao Sul:


----------



## ZéCa (10 Jan 2021 às 16:33)

Temperatura começa agora a descer. 9,7ºC. Baixa humidade 52%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

Por Belas, Sintra as mínimas foram:

Dia 8: *4,2ºC*
Dia 9: *2,3ºC*
Hoje: *1,4ºC*

E dia 12 e 13 com mais uma coisa rara de se ver por Lisboa, dois dias seguidos com 1ºC... mais dois potenciais para ir abaixo de -2ºC aqui. 








StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De salientar que as fichas de 70-00 para Penhas Douradas têm -4,2ºC como a máxima mais baixa. Os -4,6ºC de ontem podem ser novo recorde de Janeiro.


----------



## Nickname (10 Jan 2021 às 17:01)

Rio Vouga, perto de Rãs, Sátão (580m)





Rio Paiva, Vila Nova de Paiva (745m)





Penedono (920m)





Segões, Moimenta da Beira (770m)




Lamosa, Sernancelhe (790m)





Rio Paiva, Fráguas, Vila Nova de Paiva (680m)


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2021 às 17:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mais umas fotos, aqui do Reguengo, com a autoria de Elias Morais


Ele tem um vídeo brutal de drone do Reguengo com neve também  Hoje fui à serra... meio que quebrar o confinamento mas pronto, mas já estava quase tudo derretido mesmo aos 1000m.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2021 às 17:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ele tem um vídeo brutal de drone do Reguengo com neve também  Hoje fui à serra... meio que quebrar o confinamento mas pronto, mas já estava quase tudo derretido mesmo aos 1000m.


Sim eu vi, mas de manhã ainda havia alguma neve.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2021 às 17:11)

Sim, de manhã havia mas depressa derreteu com o aumentar da temp.  

Entretanto por aqui 6.2ºC com vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2021 às 17:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, de manhã havia mas depressa derreteu com o aumentar da temp.
> 
> Entretanto por aqui 6.2ºC com vento moderado de NE.


A estrada para o topo estava cortada, o caminho para S.Julião já não consegui passar pois o carro patinava muito, tive que fazer marcha atrás.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2021 às 17:36)

Neve a manter-se muito bem ao longo da tarde aqui em Azinhoso, não só na Aldeia como nos montes  em volta:





















Neste momento céu a limpo e temperatura em queda rápida, sigo com 2.1ºc , vento fraco, aproxima-se mais uma noite de geada e gelos e com neve no solo à mistura


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2021 às 17:39)

Boa tarde, o sol já se pôs, céu praticamente limpo, 7°C.
Foto tirada  pelas 16:30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Jan 2021 às 17:41)

*4.6ºC*

Extremos do dia: *9ºC* / *0.9ºC*


----------



## windchill (10 Jan 2021 às 17:58)

Um fim de Filomena frio mas colorido, aqui pela Margem Sul do Tejo....


----------



## ZéCa (10 Jan 2021 às 18:24)

A máxima não passou mesmo dos 10ºC. Agora vai descendo, 7,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2021 às 18:29)

Boas...mais uma semana de secura  e gelada ,venha chuva ,com 4.8ºC...já vai gelando .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jan 2021 às 18:30)

David sf disse:


> *É próprio de um país de 3º mundo que uma queda de neve que acumula 1 ou 2 cm implique o corte de uma estrada nacional a tão baixa altitude*. Esta estrada serve inúmeras aldeias na serra. Acresce a isto que a temperatura, à hora que subi (por volta das 11h30), foi sempre superior a 5ºC. Bastava terem espalhado sal na estrada e toda ela estaria transitável, a previsão do IPMA era clara, mesmo que conservadora, acima dos 600m nevaria. É de uma incompetência total da Protecção Civil deixarem aldeias isoladas ou com acesso só possível a 10km/h por causa de 1 cm de neve que nem sequer gelou. *Em Espanha qualquer caminho municipal está coberto de sal ou de areia quando está prevista queda de neve, mas isso é na Europa civilizada.*


A estrada é municipal há já bastantes anos e, portanto, o Estado não tem a culpa:
https://www.infraestruturasdeportugal.pt/pt-pt/rede

Quanto ao facto de em Espanha qualquer caminho municipal estar coberto de sal ou de areia quando está prevista queda de neve, isso ocorre obviamente nos municípios onde é comum a queda de neve. Não é assim tão comum nevar na Lousã, e creio que é mais que óbvio que o município não tem o material necessário para espalhar o sal e a aquirição não é instantânea... E não, não é na Europa civilizada, é na Europa que tem neve frequentemente e nós não vivemos nessa Europa, por muito que nos custe. 
___________________________________________
Bem, no dia de hoje pouca coisa aconteceu. O céu esteve limpo, o vento foi mais fraco ao longo do dia, mas o ambiente gélido continuou. A máxima hoje voltou a ultrapassar os 10ºC. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 10,8ºC
Mín: 4,5ºC 

Agora já estão 8,8ºC e com a temperatura em clara queda. Veremos a que valores chega na madrugada de amanhã!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2021 às 18:38)

Boa noite,

Pelo Cacém, dia de Sol, com alguns Cirrostratus a partir da tarde.

Mínima de *3.6ºC* e máxima de *10.2ºC*.

Ainda sobre ontem, por aqui: *3.5ºC* / *8.6ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2021 às 18:52)

*Janeiro foi até agora um mês frio e extremamente seco nesta zona:* apenas *2,8 mm* na primeira década; *6,7ºC* de temperatura média.
Nota-se já os terrenos a gretarem.







*Hoje* a mínima foi *3,4ºC* e a máxima *10,9ºC*. Apesar da média ter subido um grau em relação a ontem, a amplitude diurna foi maior.
*Ontem* variou entre os *3,7ºC* e os* 8,3ºC*, máxima muito baixa causou grande desconforto durante todo o dia, também devido à baixa insolação e ao vento médio de *20,6 Km/h*.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2021 às 19:09)

Um vídeo time-lapse de ontem ao crepúsculo, dirigido para Oeste sobre o vale de Loures ao fundo. Nada de neve, claro.

Como a "Filomena" fintou completamente a Região Oeste:

À hora a que termina aquele time-lapse dos radares, o centro da depressão já está para lá de GIbraltar:


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2021 às 19:31)

Marvão ontem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































https://www.facebook.com/cmmarvao/


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2021 às 19:34)

Acumulados algo estranhos hoje na zona de Trancoso/Moimenta/Carrazêda/Guarda, entre as 9h e as 12h:





Observem o time-lapse dos radares publicado na mensagem anterior, entre aquelas horas: não vislumbro praticamente nenhum eco capaz de justificar aqueles valores.
Será a neve que derreteu só naquela altura?


----------



## RStorm (10 Jan 2021 às 19:56)

Boa Noite 

Apesar de ser quase impossível, ontem ainda fiquei algum tempo de olho à janela a ver se iria ter um dia histórico, mas nicles como é obvio  
A temperatura manteve-se estável na casa dos 6ºC até perto da meia-noite devido ao vento. Andou precipitação por perto, mas não dei por cair qualquer pingo... 

Hoje já foi um dia soalheiro e mais agradável, embora ainda com alguma (pouca) nebulosidade. O vento continua a marcar presença, soprando fraco de N-NE, por vezes moderado. 

Ontem: *2,3ºC / 8,1ºC *
Hoje: *3,1ºC / 10,7ºC 
*
T. Atual: *7,3ºC*
HR: 62% 
Vento: N-NE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2021 às 20:28)

Mais umas bonitas fotos da neve no P. N. da Serra de S. Mamede.

Um vídeo feito junto a uma das conhecidas cascatas da serra:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/164695523549169/permalink/3982892338396116/

Deve ter derretido rapidamente porque por volta do 12h já não se vislumbrava nada de branco na serra, desde Arronches. Entretanto, desde a zona de Alpalhão, via-se bem a Serra da Estrela e a neve que por lá há.


----------



## Nickname (10 Jan 2021 às 20:54)

Temperatura a descer bem,* 2ºC*

-1.7ºC em Couto de Cima


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2021 às 20:59)

Boa noite,
Para terminar o evento 
Fotos de Paulo Coelho

Cidade de Lamego 
Mata/ Escadaria  da Nossa Senhora Remédios 
10/01/2021








Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jan 2021 às 21:10)

Grande parte das estação da Beira Litoral (Coimbra, Figueira, Aveiro, Anadia, Dunas de Mira, etc...) já bateram a mínima horária "alta" da madrugada às 8 da noite


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2021 às 21:18)

não creio que se justifiquem os avisos amarelos para temperaturas baixas no algarve.

está frio mas é um frio normal.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jan 2021 às 21:27)

Agreste disse:


> não creio que se justifiquem os avisos amarelos para temperaturas baixas no algarve.
> 
> está frio mas é um frio normal.


O aviso amarelo em Faro aplica-se a mínimas abaixo dos 4 ºC durante pelo menos dois dias seguidos, e isso aconteceu - se os critérios deveriam ser diferentes, isso é outra história


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2021 às 21:39)

Boas....gelo ,com 3.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 1.4ºC / 8.5ºC .


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jan 2021 às 21:58)

Boas pessoal,

Dia mais agradável pelo regresso do sol, mas o vento marcou sempre presença, soprou moderado de ENE até final da tarde.
*11.3ºC* / *4.1ºC*
Sigo agora com 8.2ºC, vento fraco de N
*
*
Palhais
*11.2ºC* / *2.7ºC*
Segue agora com 6.7ºC, vento fraco de NE.

Secura e inversões térmicas nos próximos dias.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2021 às 22:05)

Boas pessoal!

Finda a Filomena e mais um nevão que infelizmente não calhou a todos mesmo onde devia, penso que podemos voltar aos nossos tópicos de seguimento habituais  Obrigado por todos os registos!

Tópico bloqueado.


----------

